# Manchester United 18/19: finishing second best



## chilango (May 26, 2018)

Now that the season's over, and there are no meaningful left of 17/18. No, none. 

We go again.

I kinda miss Van Gaal if I'm honest.


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2018)

#joseout


----------



## chilango (May 26, 2018)

Badgers said:


> #joseout



Can +quote this post so it's quicker to post come December?


----------



## Dandred (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Pickman's model (May 31, 2018)

Dandred said:


> View attachment 136829


----------



## chilango (Jun 5, 2018)

First if rhe Summer. Dont recall seeing him play. Is he any good?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 5, 2018)

Yes.


----------



## chilango (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Jun 8, 2018)

chilango said:


>



I watched him play now and again for Porto last season .Fast , good crosser but not very good on one to ones and relatively inexperienced.Wasn't their first choice in that position but he would have made more appearances next season.Good price for both clubs.


----------



## Dandred (Jul 2, 2018)

Manchester United's announcement of Marouane Fellaini's new contract did not go down well with their fans - Independent.ie


----------



## Wilf (Jul 27, 2018)

Not exactly a good vibe for the coming season:
Sombre José Mourinho looks a beaten man before the season even starts

Mourhino seems to be almost playing mind games against himself now.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Not exactly a good vibe for the coming season:
> Sombre José Mourinho looks a beaten man before the season even starts
> 
> Mourhino seems to be almost playing mind games against himself now.


Never been a Utd fan but it feels like Jose is tarnishing a great club. He is a relic of a manager but has a big chequebook and the media love giving him attention.

Utd are (were?) a club that all players aspire to plat for. But his odd/outdated mindgames plus his treatment of Utd players is really shoddy 

He seems a long distance apart from managers like Guardiola, Pochettino, Klopp, etc...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 27, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Never been a Utd fan but it feels like Jose is tarnishing a great club.


I was a big fan of Ferguson's Utd, coming of footballing age during their 90s/00s dominance, and I feel the same.

Aside from everything else, their games felt big, and exciting. Not so any more.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> I was a big fan of Ferguson's Utd, coming of footballing age during their 90s/00s dominance, and I feel the same.
> 
> Aside from everything else, their games felt big, and exciting. Not so any more.


Fergie was often a bit of a cunt, but of his time. I used to rant about 'Fergie time' and he was hardly an angel, but his players mostly spoke highly of him.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 27, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Fergie was often a bit of a cunt, but of his time. I used to rant about 'Fergie time' and he was hardly an angel, but his players mostly spoke highly of him.


Yeah, I wasn't exactly a huge fan of Ferguson himself, but did like the way his teams played.

Most of the time


----------



## Dandred (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## Wilf (Jul 29, 2018)

More of his bollocks here after the Liverpool defeat:

'In trouble': José Mourinho lashes out at Manchester United transfer process

Even if what he says is literally true, he's really honed his skills in making young players feel bad about themselves:


> This is not our team ... We started the game with almost half of the players who are not even going to belong to our squad on August 9. They will not be here.
> 
> “This is not our squad. Reinforcements, you mean players that I would like to buy, that’s another thing, but this is not my squad. This is not even half my squad, or 30% of it. So don’t look to this.


----------



## happie chappie (Jul 29, 2018)

Looks like Jose is getting his excuses in early. Just wish he'd fuck off before he does any more damage. Bit controversial I know but I'd have sacked Jose before he spent (wasted) any more money and brought in Wenger. At least the football would be semi-decent.

All this "park the bus" bollocks. The game has moved on since Jose in his prime with innovative managers such as Guardiola, Pochettino and even Klopp now on the scene while he's stuck in his arrogant "how dare you question my methods" mindset. Just listen to his car crash of a press conference post-Sevillia.

I'm  getting past "irritated" with him and moving rapidly on to "fucking annoyed".

The nightmare scenario, for me at least, is Liverpool winning the league. A distinct possibility. I'd have to leave the country.


----------



## happie chappie (Jul 29, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Fergie was often a bit of a cunt, but of his time. I used to rant about 'Fergie time' and he was hardly an angel, but his players mostly spoke highly of him.



it's long been my view that you can get away with being a bit of a cunt as a manager if the team keeps winning and players accumulate trophies.

Or you can get away with it if the team isn't playing well but the manager is seen as a decent bloke who's doing his best under difficult circumstances - eg chronic injury problems, lack of funds etc.

The problem arises when the manager is a cunt who's been given shedloads of money, the team is under performing, the players are blamed and the fans are getting restless.

Ring any bells Jose?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 29, 2018)

happie chappie said:


> Bit controversial I know but I'd have sacked Jose before he spent (wasted) any more money and brought in Wenger. At least the football would be semi-decent.





happie chappie said:


> The game has moved on... while he's stuck in his arrogant "how dare you question my methods" mindset.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2018)

happie chappie said:


> The game has moved on since Jose in his prime with innovative managers such as Guardiola, Pochettino and even Klopp now on the scene


What does 'even Klopp' mean?


----------



## happie chappie (Jul 29, 2018)

Yes - the football would be semi-decent at least. In any case, there was more to Wenger's relative failure in his latter years at Arsenal than an unwillingness to move with the times, lack of funds for transfers for example. Certainly something that Jose can't blame for the frequently shocking standard of football.

As I recall the main complaint from Arsenal fans was that the team wasn't winning trophies, not that the football was stale and boring.


----------



## happie chappie (Jul 29, 2018)

Badgers said:


> What does 'even Klopp' mean?



"Even Klopp" means such is my hatred of Liverpool, developed over 40+ year of watching Utd, that I'm loathe to credit them with anything whatsoever*. 

*This isn't said in jest btw - just a statement of truth.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 29, 2018)

Aye, to be honest I was quite a fan of Wenger's, and partly admired him for sticking to his principles of playing attractive, passing football and objecting to the prices being paid for players. T'was just a wry acknowledgement of the parallels in your criticism of Mourinho and those of Wenger in his latter years.

As you say though, how this has played out on the pitch is very different for both managers.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2018)

happie chappie said:


> "Even Klopp" means such is my hatred of Liverpool, developed over 40+ year of watching Utd, that I'm loathe to credit them with anything whatsoever*.
> 
> *This isn't said in jest btw - just a statement of truth.


So no basis on his ability as a manager, just a hatred for another club? 

Considered a job as a Sky pundit or footy writer for The S*n?


----------



## happie chappie (Jul 29, 2018)

Badgers said:


> So no basis on his ability as a manager, just a hatred for another club?
> 
> Considered a job as a Sky pundit or footy writer for The S*n?



1] Yes
2] No


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2018)

happie chappie said:


> 1] Yes
> 2] No


Well. Done. You.


----------



## chilango (Jul 29, 2018)

I dont mind Mourinho, but it's clear things aren't working out quite right. I suspect he"s not being backed transfer wise. Not surprisingly given the lack of value in the market and the gap in quality we need to make up.

I forsee a fairly turgid start to the season followed by increasing fan and player unrest and Jose angles for an Xmas sacking and pay off with us languishing in around 6th by then.

But if not Mourinho then who?


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 29, 2018)

I really really hope the rumours that Man Utd are buying William


chilango said:


> I dont mind Mourinho, but it's clear things aren't working out quite right. I suspect he"s not being backed transfer wise. Not surprisingly given the lack of value in the market and the gap in quality we need to make up.
> 
> I forsee a fairly turgid start to the season followed by increasing fan and player unrest and Jose angles for an Xmas sacking and pay off with us languishing in around 6th by then.
> 
> But if not Mourinho then who?


Ryan Giggs


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2018)

chilango said:


> But if not Mourinho then who?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2018)

chilango said:


> But if not Mourinho then who?


----------



## sealion (Jul 29, 2018)

chilango said:


> I suspect he"s not being backed transfer wise


Even if that's correct i don't think he can match Klopp and Guardiola when it comes down to it. As pointed out in this thread, football has moved on a bit and putting a team of physical lumps together won't cut it anymore.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 29, 2018)

sealion said:


> Even if that's correct i don't think he can match Klopp and Guardiola when it comes down to it. As pointed out in this thread, football has moved on a bit and putting a team of physical lumps together won't cut it anymore.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 29, 2018)

Not going to put a single united player in my FF team.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 29, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> Not going to put a single united player in my FF team.


De Gea is still the best keeper in the prem


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 29, 2018)

nope. not interested.


----------



## Dandred (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## Dandred (Jul 29, 2018)

“Half of this team won’t even be here in August,” ; “why shouldn’t Sanchez be unhappy, I have no other strikers, no wingers, none” ; “Bailly is not a leader; good guy, works hard, not a leader” ; “I don’t even know why these fans showed up, I wouldn’t.”

Great manager you have.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2018)

Pogba possibly heading to Juventus .


----------



## TruXta (Jul 29, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Pogba possibly heading to Juventus .


Sanchez to Arsenal?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Sanchez to Arsenal?


Doubt many other team want him at £500k+ a week


----------



## Wilf (Jul 29, 2018)

The39thStep said:


>


Mourinho's certainly a cunt and doesn't look like he can adapt his approach. He's also stinking the place out with all this moaning - why the fuck can't he just say 'look, this is challenging, but a great opportunity for the young players'. As it stands, he's just telling something like 1/3 of what will ultimately be his squad for the season that they are not good enough. Terrible, petulant stuff.

Same time, not saying much, but he's done better than moyes and van gaal, got the runners up spot. But that's in the context of the table above (even if all that spending wasn't on his watch). Not good enough. I would guess, by trophies, he's the most successful manger of the last couple of decades. But he's lost his mojo. Same time, if it was choice of binning him or the owners I'd keep him anyday.  My guess is they'll end up top 4 or so and he'll leave next Summer.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 29, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Mourinho's certainly a cunt and doesn't look like he can adapt his approach. He's also stinking the place out with all this moaning - why the fuck can't he just say 'look, this is challenging, but a great opportunity for the young players'. As it stands, he's just telling something like 1/3 of what will ultimately be his squad for the season that they are not good enough. Terrible, petulant stuff.
> 
> Same time, not saying much, but he's done better than moyes and van gaal, got the runners up spot. But that's in the context of the table above (even if all that spending wasn't on his watch). Not good enough. I would guess, by trophies, he's the most successful manger of the last couple of decades. But he's lost his mojo. Same time, if it was choice of binning him or the owners I'd keep him anyday.  My guess is they'll end up top 4 or so and he'll leave next Summer.



Conte did the same last year constantly saying he required more players and whilst he may have had a point or not , it just grates after a while and becomes a squeaky wheel. Sure there is huge pressure to win the league/CL, or finish in the top four but surely there is something more to being a coach than just buying the best players? I've got all the time in the world for coaches that manage to build a team, coach them, improve players , bring some youth through, work on tactics Simeone, Pochettino, Jardim at Monaco, Klopp , the bloke at Sevilla,  and Sarri ( obviously might all go wrong at Chelsea).
Cant quite work out the Mourinho/Woodward situation tbh , Woodward pretty much put his reputation and position on the line in going for Mourinho who wasnt exactly inundated with options after the way he left Chelsea. Hes had the dosh and whilst everyone can say not as much as City , Guardiola has made some excellent signings , very often players that were slightly off the media radar, and improved them. 
Mourinho tends to pick a fight and keep it going before he leaves normally having had his agent sound other clubs out but I'm not sure where he would go next . Possibly PSG, but not Spain , long shot Juventus . The top 4 is now very competitive and finishing in that top four is an achievement itself but whether or not thats good enough for United fans and for Mourinho is another question. I dont know if he can change his style of play or whether its integral to his belief that that is what wins trophies , if it is he'll have to be judged on that.


----------



## Favelado (Jul 29, 2018)

I think Mourinho is managing to put a downer on the whole feeling around United. It must get the fans down too. I liked this about motiviation and young players.

Klopp, Mourinho and Guardiola on young players: The difference - Football365



> With the World Cup ending on July 15 and the new season beginning on August 10, managers of the Premier League’s elite clubs have been forced to turn to youth.
> 
> On Saturday evening, Manchester United, Liverpool and Manchester City were all in action and all used a number of academy players.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wilf (Jul 29, 2018)

Favelado said:


> I think Mourinho is managing to put a downer on the whole feeling around United. It must get the fans down too. I liked this about motiviation and young players.
> 
> Klopp, Mourinho and Guardiola on young players: The difference - Football365


Used to think Mourhino was at least as good as Fergie at mind games, if not better. But there's no obvious strategy in play here - he just harms his own squad. Only possible logic is expectation management/self justifications, but it's a self destructive way to even do that.


----------



## Favelado (Jul 29, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Used to think Mourhino was at least as good as Fergie at mind games, if not better. But there's no obvious strategy in play here - he just harms his own squad. Only possible logic is expectation management/self justifications, but it's a self destructive way to even do that.



The concept of mind-games is maybe getting dated in itself, except for in particular situations. Klopp just made a joke, was his usual relaxed self, and the wind up didn't work. Everyone's seen that Keegan video, and the Benítez one. Just don't let it get to you, and the mind games fail.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 29, 2018)

Favelado said:


> The concept of mind-games is maybe getting dated in itself, excpet for in particular situations. Klopp just made a joke, was his usual relaxed self, and it didn't work.


Yep, most of the good managers just seem to get on with and it and generate some positivity around their own squad. This really is destructive stuff for united. Not sure who at the club is in a position to tell him to wind his neck in.  He's battling away with Woodward anyway, so not him. Ferguson isn't in a position to do anything and the owners tend to keep out of the day to day management afaik.  Must admit though, I'm not that well up on the hierarchy at united.  The likes of bobby Charlton don't seem to go in for 'quiet words'.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2018)

Jose Mourinho: What is going on - and does he want out of Man Utd?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2018)

> Manchester United want former Real Madrid boss Zinedine Zidane to replace Jose Mourinho as manager if he leaves Old Trafford



Source The S*n so probably not true but might lift some spirits in the squad


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2018)

Real Madrid and Croatia midfielder Mateo Kovacic, 24, will not join Manchester United because he does not want to play under Jose Mourinho (Marca)


----------



## Dandred (Aug 2, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Real Madrid and Croatia midfielder Mateo Kovacic, 24, will not join Manchester United because he does not want to play under Jose Mourinho (Marca)


----------



## Wilf (Aug 2, 2018)

Dandred said:


>


TBH, his pitch at the moment is lacking something: 'We're shit, everybody's injured, we're not very keen on paternity leave and there's loads of kids who will never play the first team. Can we sign you?'


----------



## Badgers (Aug 8, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Pogba possibly heading to Juventus .





> *Manchester United's *France World Cup winning midfielder Paul Pogba, 25, has told team-mates he wants to leave Old Trafford and join* Barcelona. *(Daily Mail)


----------



## Badgers (Aug 8, 2018)

> *United *have missed out on signing* Bayern Munich *defender Jerome Boateng. The 29-year-old Germany defender called United boss Jose Mourinho to tell him he is grateful for the interest, but won't be coming to Manchester. (Bild)


----------



## Wilf (Aug 9, 2018)

Bit of a theme emerging of players not wanting to come to United:
Manchester United make €25m offer for Diego Godín to trigger release clause


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2018)

Good post on the BBC site


----------



## sealion (Aug 9, 2018)

That's about right. He never stays long and tends to manufacure his dearture by alienating his players in public. He's a busted flush and bad for the game.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 9, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Good post on the BBC site
> 
> View attachment 143592


Not sure the squad is good enough to challenge citeh, but good enough to get top 4, later stages of CL etc. But yeah, this is a problem almost entirely of Mourhino's making, give or take having a fair number of his players still involved in the World Cup latter stages.  Might not be gone by November, my money's on the Summer, but I'd struggle to see him being manager in 12 months.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 9, 2018)

sealion said:


> That's about right. He never stays long and tends to manufacure his dearture by alienating his players in public. He's a busted flush and bad for the game.


Yeah, might have done better if he's taken over straight after Fergie, but in 2018 he has become the problem. 

Realise, it's easy to come out with this kind of stuff in retrospect and all that. But this really is a terrible way of setting your team up for the start of a season. Chickens coming home to roost with players saying they don't want to move to OT.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2018)

He will get another fat pay off and probably get another gig worth a kings ransom  

Is Frank de Boer available? He had a good run at Crystal Palace


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2018)

Simon Stone
BBC Sport


> A bit more on that Manchester United move for Diego Godin. It is understood United were encouraged to contact Atletico to see if there was any chance of a deal being done.
> 
> Behind the scenes, there was a suspicion they were being used as leverage by Godin's representatives to get a new deal from Atletico.Those suspicions were confirmed once talks started. Clearly, Godin is an outstanding player. But he was never going to end up at Old Trafford during this window.


----------



## chilango (Aug 9, 2018)

Gone by Christmas.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Aug 9, 2018)

Badgers said:


> He will get another fat pay off and probably get another gig worth a kings ransom


Exactly. Rinse and repeat, nice work if you can get it. A big gripe of mine about Football managers is they get rewarded for failure, you get fuck all for resigning but a massive pay off if you fail and get sacked.


----------



## Joe Reilly (Aug 10, 2018)

Sanchez resembles a blade that has had one too many shaves.


----------



## Patteran (Aug 11, 2018)

Joe Reilly said:


> Sanchez resembles a blade that has had one too many shaves.



I still can't get over how genuinely tiny he is in the flesh. Thought Pereira & Bailly were terrific - a Pereira, Matic & Pogba midfield has real potential. Singing/standing section in corner of United Road added some noise, enlivened by the boozy evening kick-off. Lancashire won under the floodlights as well at the other OT - town was in a good mood last night.


----------



## Joe Reilly (Aug 11, 2018)

Patteran said:


> I still can't get over how genuinely tiny he is in the flesh.



That wouldn't be problem, if he didn't display the touch of someone a good foot and half taller.


----------



## Patteran (Aug 11, 2018)

Joe Reilly said:


> That wouldn't be problem, if he didn't display the touch of someone a good foot and half taller.



You think modern football's in a bad way. Then you bump into the cricket lot returning from watching Lancashire Lightning play a 'created for tv' T20 match at the Emirates Old Trafford & realise every sport's been turned into a clownish shitshow. 'Not the Spin', the Lancs campaigning fanzine, has been banned from the ground (sorry, from 'the cricketing experience) for criticising the board, & the writers' memberships revoked. Pay up, sit down, shut up.


----------



## RD2003 (Aug 11, 2018)

Patteran said:


> town was in a good mood last night.



Yeah, but this is town in a really good mood.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 16, 2018)

Mourhino seems to be fucking up his relationship with Pogba. I don't know the ins and outs and specifically who to blame for Pogba not performing as well for United as for France. But same time, Mourhino is the manager and the one responsible for keeping all the plates spinning. Whatever the issues he should have managed a bit of good grace and given him some genuine praise after the world cup.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2018)

Yeah  read a bit on the BBC this morning about Pogba wanting to leave and Mourinho saying he needs to put in a transfer request


----------



## Joe Reilly (Aug 16, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Yeah  read a bit on the BBC this morning about Pogba wanting to leave and Mourinho saying he needs to put in a transfer request



 Fake news being spread by his rotund, rapacious and psychopathic agent most likely.


----------



## sealion (Aug 16, 2018)

He's never done more than three years at a club . He's a toxic, egotistical shit that can't live with the likes of Klopp and Guardiola. Best fuck him off now before he does more damage.


----------



## Joe Reilly (Aug 16, 2018)

sealion said:


> He's never done more than three years at a club . He's a toxic, egotistical shit that can't live with the likes of Klopp and Guardiola. Best fuck him off now before he does more damage.



Actually Mourinho is carrying the can for the truly appalling tenure of LVG and all those sub-prime signings - too many to mention. A whole team of duds effectively. Some are so bad he still can't  get rid of them - even now!  It was under LVG that the real damage was done. Jose is still in the business of trying to remedy the situation. Not easy when the Woodward and the Glazers (remember them?) are second guessing him on transfers while rivals are continually adding to their squads. Coming from 6th to 2nd was no mean achievement in the circumstances. Sure the football wasn't always pretty but the side is unbalanced. A right-footed left back and a left-footed right winger congest play. Shaw is he stays fit, can solve the first problem. And perhaps Sanchez if he's moved out right, might solve the second one but Mourinho is hardly spoiled for choice in either department is he? Not only should there be options at left back and right wing, he still has no natural left-winger either. None of that is because the manager hasn't identified the problems. He has his faults, but not knowing how to highlight weak points in the squad and win trophies is not one them.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 16, 2018)

Joe Reilly said:


> Actually Mourinho is carrying the can for the truly appalling tenure of LVG and all those sub-prime signings - too many to mention. A whole team of duds effectively. Some are so bad he still can't  get rid of them - even now!  It was under LVG that the real damage was done. Jose is still in the business of trying to remedy the situation. Not easy when the Woodward and the Glazers (remember them?) are second guessing him on transfers while rivals are continually adding to their squads. Coming from 6th to 2nd was no mean achievement in the circumstances. Sure the football wasn't always pretty but the side is unbalanced. A right-footed left back and a left-footed right winger congest play. Shaw is he stays fit, can solve the first problem. And perhaps Sanchez if he's moved out right, might solve the second one but Mourinho is hardly spoiled for choice in either department is he? Not only should there be options at left back and right wing, he still has no natural left-winger either. None of that is because the manager hasn't identified the problems. He has his faults, but not knowing how to highlight weak points in the squad and win trophies is not one them.



I'd agree with all of that, but he causes so much shit wherever he goes that you've got to ask yourself if he's worth it. The Eva Carneiro scandal at Chelsea shows just how low he's prepared to go, and he is almost guaranteed to be at someone's throat or get other people at each other's throats. He's talented, but there's something wrong with him deep down.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 16, 2018)

auld moany can reach the heights but you can see what depths he can sink to from his last period at chelsea.

hope he stays at united for years tho.


----------



## sealion (Aug 16, 2018)

Joe Reilly said:


> Jose is still in the business of trying to remedy the situation.


 Slagging off the fans and the boards decision making in the media is hardly a remedy.


Joe Reilly said:


> Not easy when the Woodward and the Glazers (remember them?) are second guessing him on transfers while rivals are continually adding to their squads.


Players have turned united down, is that the boards or the mangers doing?


Joe Reilly said:


> He has his faults, but not knowing how to highlight weak points in the squad and win trophies is not one them.


It's the way he does it is the problem.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 16, 2018)

How much has he spent again?

Since 2016

Man Utd												 spent £392.55m												 gained £85.3m												 *£307.25m

*


----------



## sealion (Aug 16, 2018)

From last year,, Manchester United: Jose Mourinho says £300m spend not enough
He also has one of the highest (if not the highest) spend rates as a european manager.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 16, 2018)

sealion said:


> From last year,, Manchester United: Jose Mourinho says £300m spend not enough
> He also has one of the highest (if not the highest) spend rates as a europen manager.


The agent's friend


----------



## Wilf (Aug 16, 2018)

Joe Reilly said:


> Actually Mourinho is carrying the can for the truly appalling tenure of LVG and all those sub-prime signings - too many to mention. A whole team of duds effectively. Some are so bad he still can't  get rid of them - even now!  It was under LVG that the real damage was done. Jose is still in the business of trying to remedy the situation. Not easy when the Woodward and the Glazers (remember them?) are second guessing him on transfers while rivals are continually adding to their squads. Coming from 6th to 2nd was no mean achievement in the circumstances. Sure the football wasn't always pretty but the side is unbalanced. A right-footed left back and a left-footed right winger congest play. Shaw is he stays fit, can solve the first problem. And perhaps Sanchez if he's moved out right, might solve the second one but Mourinho is hardly spoiled for choice in either department is he? Not only should there be options at left back and right wing, he still has no natural left-winger either. None of that is because the manager hasn't identified the problems. He has his faults, but not knowing how to highlight weak points in the squad and win trophies is not one them.


What would you make of Mourhino's handling of Rashford, Martial, Baily, Shaw and Pogba - and maybe even Sanchez? In the main young players who seem to have gone into reverse in the last 12 months. I'm not arguing against your take on the dynamics of the club, I'm just wondering whether he's lost his touch in terms of managing players. He was always a mixture of arm round the shoulder along and public criticism - he had his own ways that _broadly_ did the trick. Doesn't seem to be doing now - and manged to lose the plot entirely in that respect in the pre-season.

Edit: of course fair play to him in terms of squeezing a bit more out of Young and Valencia. Neither are stellar performers, but he's getting as much as he can out of them.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 16, 2018)

Wilf said:


> What would you make of Mourhino's handling of Rashford, Martial, Baily, Shaw and Pogba - and maybe even Sanchez? In the main young players who seem to have gone into reverse in the last 12 months. I'm not arguing against your take on the dynamics of the club, I'm just wondering whether he's lost his touch in terms of managing players. He was always a mixture of arm round the shoulder along and public criticism - he had his own ways that _broadly_ did the trick. Doesn't seem to be doing now - and manged to lose the plot entirely in that respect in the pre-season.
> 
> Edit: of course fair play to him in terms of squeezing a bit more out of Young and Valencia. Neither are stellar performers, but he's getting as much as he can out of them.



That first stint at Chelsea he did manage to get players to love him, who seemed like they'd do anything for him. That's what he seems to have lost now.


----------



## tommers (Aug 16, 2018)

I thought it was all Moyes' fault?

He's doing his thing where he gets his contract paid up. Quite clearly.

He'll be running out of clubs soon.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 16, 2018)

I think Mourinho is behaving pretty badly, that he's toxic and so on - but it doesn't necessarily mean united will do badly this season. All the predictions of City first with Liverpool pushing them close... they're just early season predictions, and they usually go wrong pretty quickly.

I think there will be a sacking, or he'll walk at some point in the not-distant future. But it won't happen right now, and he might get one league title in before he fucks off.


----------



## Joe Reilly (Aug 16, 2018)

Wilf said:


> What would you make of Mourhino's handling of Rashford, Martial, Baily, Shaw and Pogba - and maybe even Sanchez? In the main young players who seem to have gone into reverse in the last 12 months. I'm not arguing against your take on the dynamics of the club, I'm just wondering whether he's lost his touch in terms of managing players. He was always a mixture of arm round the shoulder along and public criticism - he had his own ways that _broadly_ did the trick. Doesn't seem to be doing now - and manged to lose the plot entirely in that respect in the pre-season.
> 
> Edit: of course fair play to him in terms of squeezing a bit more out of Young and Valencia. Neither are stellar performers, but he's getting as much as he can out of them.


Bailly has not gone backwards - he was injured for practically the entire season. But he's very inexperienced in terms of game played anywhere, not just at Utd. So ideally a more experienced partner was required. The board said no. Shaw scored the first goal of this entire career last week. Also MOM. Pogba is a world cup winner.

In what way have any of them gone backwards based on the actual evidence? In the meantime Lingard, MacTominay, Lindelof and Periera etc are all still developing.
Martial's curious mentality might not at the end of the day be suited to _any_ 'top top' club. Rashford has flat-lined but its not like he has pulled up any trees for England either so the jury is out.

Finally the idea that the manger is responsible for Sanchez's performance is frankly absurd. Sanchez is an experienced international - he is responsible for his own output. That's what he was bought for. To_ deliver_. He's not doing it. But then his form had tailed off _before_ he was transferred. Wenger was blamed then. Mourinho now. The real problem may well run deeper.
As for Chelsea given what happened with Conte it is clearly Chelsea itself and not the managers that is dis-functional. The remark that Mourinho's record has only been "broadly" successful proves only one thing. The press are winning the propaganda war - hands down.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 16, 2018)

Am sure they will bore their way to a top 4 place


----------



## sealion (Aug 16, 2018)

Joe Reilly said:


> Finally the idea that the manger is responsible for Sanchez's performance is frankly absurd. Sanchez is an experienced international - he is responsible for his own output. That's what he was bought for. To_ deliver_. He's not doing it. But then his form had tailed off _before_ he was transferred. Wenger was blamed then. Mourinho now. The real problem may well run deeper.


Sanchez thought he was going to Man city, he wanted to go to Man city. More fool united for buying a player that didn't want to go there.


----------



## Joe Reilly (Aug 16, 2018)

sealion said:


> Sanchez thought he was going to Man city, he wanted to go to Man city. More fool united for buying a player that didn't want to go there.


No. Sanchez wanted to leave Arsenal. City wanted him. But Utd wanted him more. City wanted Fred. But he also opted for Utd. City also wanted Jorginho but he opted for Chelsea..."is that the board's or the managers doing"?


----------



## Joe Reilly (Aug 16, 2018)

Dandred said:


> How much has he spent again?
> 
> Since 2016
> 
> ...



The problem is that City have spent more than triple that. Which is of course Mourinho's point.


----------



## sealion (Aug 16, 2018)

Joe Reilly said:


> The problem is that City have spent more than triple that. Which is of course Mourinho's point.


So why does he bother then? He takes his dough and then fucking moans, did he tell the glaziers at his interview that they're wasting there time? did he fuck. Most clubs spent tripple what burnley have, some were relegated while Burnley got european football, figure that one out. Explain how Leicester won the league?


----------



## Wilf (Aug 16, 2018)

Joe Reilly said:


> The problem is that City have spent more than triple that. Which is of course Mourinho's point.


Not according to this:
Who has REALLY spent the most on transfers out of United, City and Liverpool?


----------



## sealion (Aug 16, 2018)

Joe Reilly said:


> Sanchez wanted to leave Arsenal.


For city


Joe Reilly said:


> City wanted him


Obviously not


Joe Reilly said:


> But Utd wanted him more


As i'd imagine Palace, Stoke and Watford would.


Joe Reilly said:


> City wanted Fred


So did Psg, he never mentioned joining united because of Mourinho, although he may well have done,,Fred reveals why he snubbed Man City move in favour of United | Buzz.ie


Joe Reilly said:


> But he also opted for Utd


I've seen plenty of reports on players turning down United in pre season


Joe Reilly said:


> City also wanted Jorginho but he opted for Chelsea..


He may have opted for a team that offered regular football, him playing for Sarri at Napoli may have influenced his decision.
I admire how you defend your club, we all do it. If Mourinho was elsewhere i reckon you'd be calling him a cunt.


----------



## Joe Reilly (Aug 17, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Not according to this:
> Who has REALLY spent the most on transfers out of United, City and Liverpool?



City spent the best part of £300 mil just on defenders on the basis of the figures quoted.  Which again points to City being a bottomless pit. And on that basis of that one department alone Utd needed to spend another £220 just to keep up. Ultimately, you can't expect to continue to make progress against opponents year on year if you are being out spent to that degree. Especially as the opponent in question are already PL champions and have won it a couple of more times in the previous five years, when Utd by contrast were struggling to get in the top 4.  All that Mourinho did was to point that out. What a complete and utter wanker.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 17, 2018)

Joe Reilly said:


> City spent the best part of £300 mil just on defenders on the basis of the figures quoted.  Which again points to City being a bottomless pit. And on that basis of that one department alone Utd needed to spend another £220 just to keep up. Ultimately, you can't expect to continue to make progress against opponents year on year if you are being out spent to that degree. Especially as the opponent in question are already PL champions and have won it a couple of more times in the previous five years, when Utd by contrast were struggling to get in the top 4.  All that Mourinho did was to point that out. What a complete and utter wanker.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 17, 2018)

Richest club in the world, pleading poverty yet again


----------



## RD2003 (Aug 17, 2018)

City might have wanted Sanchez but walked away when the sums involved became inflated to the absurd level United ended up paying. Same with Pogba. That United were prepared to  do so is due to the scattergun approach to transfers taken under successive managers since 2013, which amounts to trying to stay relevant to the worldwide football audience when things are not going as well as they should be. Who would have thought that Ferguson's retirement would have revealed such an antiquated club structure and lack of real planning? Complacency is the other word for it. The Premier League was set up to be a Bundesliga-style, one-club league, and they thought they had it sewn up forever.

It seems to have escaped the notice of some that City, unlike certain close competitors, have come nowhere near breaking the transfer record in recent years, have a wage structure in place (which the demands of Sanchez and Pogba and others they have withdrawn interest in this summer would have shattered), and are no longer funded directly by Abu Dhabi but by the financial model the latter's appointees have created.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 19, 2018)

Utd look awful. Don't think Mourinho undermining them has helped.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 19, 2018)

boom!


----------



## Dandred (Aug 19, 2018)

This is hilarious


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 19, 2018)

Early days tbh.


----------



## agricola (Aug 19, 2018)

That was one of the worst United performances I've ever seen, and I saw the game that got Moyes sacked as United manager.


----------



## starfish (Aug 19, 2018)

Seagulls Seagulls


----------



## Dandred (Aug 19, 2018)

Ha!


----------



## Wilf (Aug 19, 2018)

Mourhino's words to the press:



> “When I am critical with my players you just don’t accept it, so please do not ask me to go in this direction because it is not good for me,” Mourinho said.
> 
> 
> “I will be very happy to analyse my players’ performances when they were very good. When I cannot do that, don’t push me to the other side because I will not go to the other side.
> ...


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 19, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Mourhino's words to the press:


you can only fight a war on so many  fronts.


----------



## sealion (Aug 19, 2018)

A Manchester United fan walks into a travel agent and asks if they have any recommendations for a nice weekend away. The travel agent replied, "Well you can't beat Brighton this time of year!”


----------



## Badgers (Aug 20, 2018)

Been looking at the #MUFC posts on twitter 

25/1 for the PL title now


----------



## Wilf (Aug 21, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Been looking at the #MUFC posts on twitter
> 
> 25/1 for the PL title now


We now officially live in a world where Jeremy Corbyn has more chance of becoming PM than Mourhino and United have of winning the title.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 22, 2018)

Interesting take on the Mourinho/Woodward spats and who is worth more to the Glaziers
Three billion reasons why Glazers will back Ed Woodward over José Mourinho


----------



## Dandred (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## Joe Reilly (Aug 23, 2018)

The39thStep said:


> Interesting take on the Mourinho/Woodward spats and who is worth more to the Glaziers
> Three billion reasons why Glazers will back Ed Woodward over José Mourinho



Which is all fine and dandy from a commercial point of view. But might not look so clever if the fans start attacking Woodward at OT. 'A house divided' and so on.

After all,  what savvy sponsor over the longer term would want to to be seen to be associated with the killing off of a world class institution such as Man Utd purely for personal gain.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 23, 2018)

Joe Reilly said:


> Which is all fine and dandy from a commercial point of view. But might not look so clever if the fans start attacking Woodward at OT. 'A house divided' and so on.
> 
> After all,  what savvy sponsor over the longer term would want to to be associated with killing off a world class institution such as Man Utd purely for personal gain.


#moyesin


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 23, 2018)

Badgers said:


> #moyesin


I've been trying to find the quote of Moyes (on the BBC) saying that he could see United being top of the League 'until at least November' after the first game....

Still a football genius....


----------



## happie chappie (Aug 24, 2018)

What

The

Fuck

Man Utd: Jose Mourinho has 'no problem' with chief executive Ed Woodward

FWIW here are my thoughts on the current situation.

I couldn’t read the Times article as it was behind a paywall but undoubtedly Woodward (apparently a Liverpool fan) is looked upon more favourably than Jose, LVG and Moyes by the Glazers for the obvious financial reasons.

He’s the man behind many of the current sponsorship deals. Apart from the embarrassment I don’t actually care if we have an “official tractor partner” as it helps subsidise my season ticket price which, by the way has remained frozen for several years (working out at £37 a game). So the idea that the Glazers have just been fleecing ordinary fans is actually wide or the mark.

Did I want the Glazers? No, and as a shareholder I voted against the takeover. But people have short memories. The idea that Martin Edwards (and before him his dad Louis, purveyor of dodgy meat pies to the schoolchildren of Manchester) was some sort of Mother Theresa figure running United as a charity is frankly ludicrous.

He took a shedload of money out of the club when it was floated and, let’s not forget, was happy to see it flogged off to Michael Knighton.

By the way, he was also the man who changed the club crest from “Manchester United Football Club” to the widely disliked “Manchester United” - if my memory serves me rightly as he wanted to expand the United “brand” to other sports including an ill-fated basketball team.

As for United transfer policies, according to some figures (which can vary according to what criteria are used) City have outspent United by a net £83 million. Anyone who thinks Fred and Dalot are going to close the 19 point gap we had with City last season is frankly deluded.

Jose has been backed (or should I say indulged) in the transfer market to the hilt with Pogba, one of the world’s most expensive players, together with Matic, Sanchez, Lukaku, Ibrahimovic, Fred, Dalot and Mkhitaryan (remember him?) shipped in, not to mention Lindelof and Bailly, the two players widely blamed for Sunday’s shambolic performance against Brighton.

Personally, I wouldn’t have given another penny to a manager who’s not guaranteed to be at the club at Christmas, let alone the end of the season, especially as he’s adopted a scattergun approach to transfers and has managed to piss off several players. His treatment of Martial is particularly disgusting.

I’m not sure who’s on his infamous list of 5 transfer targets. It’s all well and good blaming the board if he doesn’t get them but how old are they, how much are they and, crucially, do they actually want to come to United? We need to wake up to the fact that we are no longer the automatic first choice for players looking to move clubs.

So if he fucks off in a huff then great.

Anyway, it’s not how much money a club spends on players but how they spend it. You can be given gazillions but if you spunk it up the wall on average overpriced players you’re no further forward. As a matter of interest Salah cost Liverpool £42 Million, Pogba and Lukaku both more than twice that. I know who I’d rather have bought.

Talking of commercial revenues beware of what’s happening at Liverpool. Salah is becoming widely popular in the Middle East, bringing with it a plethora of marketing opportunities and with it the prospect of a big-money takeover of Man City sized proportions.

If our situation isn’t addressed pronto things are going to get a lot worse for United.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 24, 2018)

Of course the irony is Mourhino is just about the most successful manager in world football over the last 2 decades (though certainly not over the last 3 years or so).  I just can't think of a scenario where he pulls this round, or even keeps them at the level they were last year.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2018)

Zidane has been quoted as 'interested' in the job


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 24, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Zidane has been quoted as 'interested' in the job


Oh Zizou. Insisting on making it impossible to still love you


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 24, 2018)

happie chappie said:


> What
> 
> The
> 
> ...


I know, it's a right laugh.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 24, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Zidane has been quoted as 'interested' in the job


Don't build my hopes up!


----------



## Dandred (Aug 24, 2018)

Every week 500,000 for Sanchez, think about that..... every week....


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 24, 2018)

Joe Reilly said:


> Which is all fine and dandy from a commercial point of view. But might not look so clever if the fans start attacking Woodward at OT. 'A house divided' and so on.
> 
> After all,  what savvy sponsor over the longer term would want to to be seen to be associated with the killing off of a world class institution such as Man Utd purely for personal gain.


I think the problem is is that supporters are divided about Mourinho so unless that changed Woodward looks relatively unscathed. There will be some money for transfers in the next window , the only thing to sort out is Mourinho accepting the resale value issue that the board have stuck to. 
I think United are in a good position brand wise , they are a world institution . The recent lack of any meaningful success doesn't seem to have affected that. Whether or not they are a world class institution is a different matter though.


----------



## chilango (Aug 24, 2018)

chilango said:


> Gone by Christmas.



Yep.


----------



## chilango (Aug 24, 2018)

I think Mourinho is finished at United now. It's not working. Not enough anyway. It's just a matter of _how_ and _when_. Which largely be determined by _who._ As in _who next_.

Like most I want to see attacking football with pace and width. But who can bring this to us right now?

I don't trust the board to get it right tbh.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 25, 2018)

chilango said:


> I think Mourinho is finished at United now. It's not working. Not enough anyway. It's just a matter of _how_ and _when_. Which largely be determined by _who._ As in _who next_.
> 
> Like most I want to see attacking football with pace and width. But who can bring this to us right now?
> 
> I don't trust the board to get it right tbh.


The Board would be in a dilemna about a next manager. I  think they are still stung by taking risks ie Moyes, yesterdays man types ie Van Gaal and big names/quick wins  ie Mourinho. imo Zidane wouldnt bring any thing new to the party apart from being a big name, Laurent Blanc is available and I thnk his PSG stint was excellent, he would be a calming half way house .Simeone is brilliant if ugly but I cant see him faring well abroad and he'd need time. If Utd wanted to take a risk which they wont because they want to win something quickly  then Jardin at Monaco or if he gets Leeds promoted Biesla. They wont though and if money talks then Pochettino if he could be prized away would be the most ideal candidate. I'd put a tenner on Blanc if Mourinho goes unexpectedly.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 25, 2018)

It's strange to be talking about replacements after 2 games and the best position in the league for a while last year, but it does feel a bit like that now. There seems no plan to his moaning now, just being a wanker. Doesn't seem to be able to stop himself - this week would have been the perfect time for a bit of humility to almost reset the process with the fans, but he just can't do it. Don't think he will 'lose the dressing room', but he's probably well on the way to the players playing a mixture of (in sporting terms at least) depressed and scared.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 25, 2018)

I bet Utd would like a Poch, Rafa or someone stable but they will struggle to get them. Blanc is a good bet but I reckon Zidane would be tough in the dressing room and a popular media/fan choice


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 25, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I bet Utd would like a Poch, Rafa or someone stable but they will struggle to get them. Blanc is a good bet but I reckon Zidane would be tough in the dressing room and a popular media/fan choice


Theres no way an ex Liverpool manager like Benitez is going to be considered at Man Utd


----------



## Joe Reilly (Aug 26, 2018)

Wilf said:


> It's strange to be talking about replacements after 2 games and the best position in the league for a while last year, but it does feel a bit like that now. There seems no plan to his moaning now, just being a wanker. Doesn't seem to be able to stop himself - this week would have been the perfect time for a bit of humility to almost reset the process with the fans, but he just can't do it. Don't think he will 'lose the dressing room', but he's probably well on the way to the players playing a mixture of (in sporting terms at least) depressed and scared.



Basically this is media driven. As usual they move as a pack. Last year it was Pogba. Then he won the World Cup so it switched to Mourinho. So when Pogba was poor against Brighton its the manger's fault. Mourinho wanted an experienced centre back - not Smalling. Rojo or Jones. But becoming first choice CB pairing has apparently fatally 'undermined the confidence' of Lindelof and Bailly.  Except that the latter had a case for man of the match against Leicester just behind Shaw another player 'ruined' by Mourinho. Not being picked has destroyed Martial/Rashford/ while the fact of being selected has had the same effect on Bailly/Lindelof. 

Lindelof I have my doubts about. But Bailly is one the best centre half in the league and was widely recognised as such, until it was remembered Mourinho bought him and it was decided he was now one of the worst. On the basis of one game, or maybe even one error.   An analysis that chimes exactly with the Glazer/Woodward take on things. So Utd fans are being encouraged to line up behind the agenda of these (who in football terms are utter muppets). 

Woodward wants a director of football. Yet he has openly derided the transfer targets ('no better than we have') set by the manager. So what to say the same won't happen with any particular director of football who would have even less clout? 

Woodward is chief executive. It is he more than anyone who has presided over the 'summer of discontent'. He has meddled. And worse there is an element of hubris in the meddling. He now thinks its his role to second guess on transfers, and even worse brief the press about it. If Utd fans want to direct their ire at anyone at Utd it is at him it should be aimed. Happily, some of them at least intend to do exactly that.  

PS. Incidentally the real culprits at Brighton were De Gea, Periera and Mata.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2018)

Six pointer Monday


----------



## Wilf (Aug 26, 2018)

Joe Reilly said:


> Basically this is media driven. As usual they move as a pack. Last year it was Pogba. Then he won the World Cup so it switched to Mourinho. So when Pogba was poor against Brighton its the manger's fault. Mourinho wanted an experienced centre back - not Smalling. Rojo or Jones. But becoming first choice CB pairing has apparently fatally 'undermined the confidence' of Lindelof and Bailly.  Except that the latter had a case for man of the match against Leicester just behind Shaw another player 'ruined' by Mourinho. Not being picked has destroyed Martial/Rashford/ while the fact of being selected has had the same effect on Bailly/Lindelof.
> 
> Lindelof I have my doubts about. But Bailly is one the best centre half in the league and was widely recognised as such, until it was remembered Mourinho bought him and it was decided he was now one of the worst. On the basis of one game, or maybe even one error.   An analysis that chimes exactly with the Glazer/Woodward take on things. So Utd fans are being encouraged to line up behind the agenda of these (who in football terms are utter muppets).
> 
> ...


 None of us know what goes on between Mourhino and the players in private, but do you get a sense there's a positive relationship, that the players are feeling the confidence of their manager? I know you have a good working knowledge of the club so that's, as they say, a genuine q. I just don't see what the point of his moaning and deflection is. He's not even creating an us (him and the players) against them (woodward and the hierarchy).


----------



## Badgers (Aug 27, 2018)

Martial, Mata, Bailly and Pereira not even on bench.


----------



## agricola (Aug 27, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Martial, Mata, Bailly and Pereira not even on bench.



At least he doesn't have a record of letting other talented young players go who proceed to make him look like an idiot.


----------



## sealion (Aug 27, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Martial, Mata, Bailly and Pereira not even on bench.


Sanchez a sub!


----------



## sealion (Aug 27, 2018)

I can't see how the media can be blamed for uniteds woes. Jose does all his dirty washing in public, uses the media to get at players and the fans. His ego goes before him, he can't accept he yesterdays man so, will trash and wreck until he's payed off.


----------



## agricola (Aug 27, 2018)

sealion said:


> I can't see how the media can be blamed for uniteds woes. Jose does all his dirty washing in public, uses the media to get at players and the fans. His ego goes before him, he can't accept he yesterdays man so, will trash and wreck until he's payed off.



He does, but if he does that again then surely Woodward has to go as well - I mean, yes he has managed to get United to have even more of themselves sponsored but in terms of the football his reign has been one expensive disaster followed by another even more expensive disaster.  If he remains in post, by 2025 they'll probably have some planetoid in the solar system be designed _Official Moon of Manchester United_ and will have thrown away the money that would be required to fly to it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Six pointer Monday


Hope it's a one pointer


----------



## Favelado (Aug 27, 2018)

#moyesin


----------



## tommers (Aug 27, 2018)

Big Sam is tucking into his Fray Bentos, his phone next to him, volume up.


----------



## agricola (Aug 27, 2018)

bizarre applauding at the end there


----------



## Wilf (Aug 27, 2018)

Wow mourhino looked quite goodbye-ish at the end.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 27, 2018)

Is that Mourinho saying goodbye to the fans forever? Maybe not but had a bit of a hint about it.


----------



## chilango (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## Wilf (Aug 27, 2018)

agricola said:


> bizarre applauding at the end there


That's what I wondered.


----------



## sealion (Aug 27, 2018)

Favelado said:


> Is that Mourinho saying goodbye to the fans forever? Maybe not but had a bit of a hint about it.


Spurs fans singing -you're not special anymore- would have dented him


----------



## Voley (Aug 27, 2018)

agricola said:


> bizarre applauding at the end there


Was a bit odd wasn't it? Do you think he's off?


----------



## sealion (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## agricola (Aug 27, 2018)

Voley said:


> Was a bit odd wasn't it? Do you think he's off?


----------



## Wilf (Aug 27, 2018)

Bernard Cribbins?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 27, 2018)

Redcafe is down 

Wobbly at least


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 27, 2018)

So this is why trump lowered the white house flag to half mast


----------



## tommers (Aug 27, 2018)

National day of mourning in Indonesia.


----------



## agricola (Aug 27, 2018)

At least those United fans who stayed got selfies with Lucas Moura.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 27, 2018)

Pogba may need a (Catalan) holiday.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 27, 2018)

Lads. It's _UNITED._


----------



## Hollis (Aug 27, 2018)

tommers said:


> National day of mourning in Indonesia.



I don't get the reference.. can you explain?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 27, 2018)

Is Mourinho gone, then? Can he turn it round from here?


----------



## billbond (Aug 27, 2018)

will be lots of sad united fans on the trains heading back to London, ipswich, Birmingham,Exeter, Cambridge, Shrewbury,kent, etc etc this evening


----------



## agricola (Aug 27, 2018)

The end of that press conference was almost as good as Keegan's rant.

edit:  here it is -


----------



## Wilf (Aug 27, 2018)

Only saw the 2nd half, but Shaw looked the best player. In fact he looked like the only one who gave a shit - thus the Mourhono cuddles at the end.


----------



## sealion (Aug 27, 2018)

They weren't in the best of moods on the way up!


----------



## Wilf (Aug 27, 2018)

agricola said:


> The end of that press conference was almost as good as Keegan's rant.
> 
> edit:  here it is -



He takes everything personally, but fucking hell, that's embarrassing. He _genuinely_ can't stop himself, it's pretty much pathological - wtf does that do to bring the team together and rebuild things for the next game?

Wonder if Bobby Charlton gives him a little 'look' after that kind of nonsense?


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 27, 2018)

Good to see a manager follow the supporters example of leaving Old Trafford early.
 Whilst everyone ran around with effort in  first half it must have set a Premiere League record for miss hit passes and giving the ball away . Lukaku should have scored when he missed an open goal and that would have allowed Mourinho his favourite defend and counter attack , could have made a diffrence . However Spurs started to play a bit in the first fifteen minutes of the second half and Moura was superb ironically reminding me of Sanchez before he retired whilst United  miss hit slightly less passes and gave the ball away. 
Sputs of course didnt buy anyone in the transfer window and not a word from their manager about the need to open the cheque book but thats the diffrence , ones a coach and the other was a coach but is now Football Manager on cheat mode.


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2018)

Wilf said:


> He takes everything personally, but fucking hell, that's embarrassing. He _genuinely_ can't stop himself, it's pretty much pathological - wtf does that do to bring the team together and rebuild things for the next game?
> 
> Wonder if Bobby Charlton gives him a little 'look' after that kind of nonsense?


He's finished.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 27, 2018)

editor said:


> He's finished.


Three games into the season, with the first game of the CL in September?


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2018)

The39thStep said:


> Three games into the season, with the first game of the CL in September?


Mark my prediction. Mark it well.


----------



## billbond (Aug 27, 2018)

Sad to see him acting like this, he used to be funny and had interesting things to say at times when he first came to England.
Now just comes across as angry. morose and bitter.
Maybe there is more to it and he has something going on in his private life.
On the phone ins now Spurs fans worried they(united) may come for their manager Poch.
They have just played his post match interview on the radio, very strange
Edit ha Just seen someone has put it up, strange ending to it.


----------



## Shechemite (Aug 27, 2018)

I think this is the first Urban thread where I’ve actually got upset at the posts.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 27, 2018)

Get Zidane in please because that won't work either. It worked at Madrid because he was a legend there, because Cristiano was there, and it all just gelled. It would go tits up at United though so why don't you give him a call?


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 27, 2018)

As someone else pointed out on another board he has probably had that line with him holding three fingers and saying he has won more titles than anyone else for a while but couldnt use it untill Wenger retired


----------



## agricola (Aug 27, 2018)

Favelado said:


> Get Zidane in please because that won't work either. It worked at Madrid because he was a legend there, because Cristiano was there, and it all just gelled. It would go tits up at United though so why don't you give him a call?



Zidane would sort that lot out; for all that he was a legend at Real and had CR7 they were a fantastically well managed side and that was down to him (and without spending that much either).  For example that third Champions League win against Liverpool was the most tactically aware performance for years, he set them up absolutely perfectly to cope with a side that at that point were smashing all comers*.

I am not sure he would win three Champions Leagues in a row again, but he would almost certainly come up with a better plan than whatever that was tonight and would probably not actively demoralize so many of his own players.

* except those managed by Sam Allardyce, bizarrely


----------



## Favelado (Aug 28, 2018)

agricola said:


> Zidane would sort that lot out; for all that he was a legend at Real and had CR7 they were a fantastically well managed side and that was down to him (and without spending that much either).  For example that third Champions League win against Liverpool was the most tactically aware performance for years, he set them up absolutely perfectly to cope with a side that at that point were smashing all comers*.
> 
> I am not sure he would win three Champions Leagues in a row again, but he would almost certainly come up with a better plan than whatever that was tonight and would probably not actively demoralize so many of his own players.
> 
> * except those managed by Sam Allardyce, bizarrely



I think it's very much due to circumstances and a particular chemistry between Zidane, fans, and players at Madrid. I'd be surprised if it worked out so well elsewhere. Don't call Simeone though - that's what gives me nightmares. He would potentially turn United into what Mourinho was supposed to - like a 2005 Mourinho. Aggressive, tight, fighty, dominant.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 28, 2018)

Favelado said:


> I think it's very much due to circumstances and a particular chemistry between Zidane, fans, and players at Madrid. I'd be surprised if it worked out so well elsewhere. Don't call Simeone though - that's what gives me nightmares. He would potentially turn United into what Mourinho was supposed to - like a 2005 Mourinho. Aggressive, tight, fighty, dominant.


Simeone isnt going anywhere this season, they have a real chance to compete for the title .
Gus Hiddinks a good caretaker manager


----------



## BCBlues (Aug 28, 2018)

PSG next for José??

He knows when to get in as much as he knows when to bail out.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 28, 2018)

...


----------



## Voley (Aug 28, 2018)

First time I've looked at this thread this season. I admire the optimism of the title.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2018)

I only listened to the first half and was surprised at the result. Utd did seem to be pressing hard and were unlucky (Lukaku ) but looks like a very one-sided second half.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 28, 2018)

BCBlues said:


> PSG next for José??
> 
> He knows when to get in as much as he knows when to bail out.


Tuchel has only just started at PSG and the club has huge problems with FFP so theres no open cheque book there but if they dont do the semis of the CL there might be a case.  Italy possibly although the financial state of clubs albeit improving are still precarious. Having said that some of these clubs have new owners who might want to push the boat out. There simply isnt the money in the Portuguese League unless there is a take over of either Benfica or Porto by some very rich owners.The top three clubs in Spain are a no go area. Might all be a storm in a teacup.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2018)

Read up a bit about Rui Faria leaving the club 

Rui Faria: The departure of Manchester United’s good cop leaves bad cop Jose Mourinho intent on running the precinct alone


----------



## Wilf (Aug 28, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Read up a bit about Rui Faria leaving the club
> 
> Rui Faria: The departure of Manchester United’s good cop leaves bad cop Jose Mourinho intent on running the precinct alone


Whilst it's not the same thing as having an assistant, in light of what he said in there it shows why the director of football thing must sting.


----------



## BCBlues (Aug 28, 2018)

The39thStep said:


> Tuchel has only just started at PSG and the club has huge problems with FFP so theres no open cheque book there but if they dont do the semis of the CL there might be a case.  Italy possibly although the financial state of clubs albeit improving are still precarious. Having said that some of these clubs have new owners who might want to push the boat out. There simply isnt the money in the Portuguese League unless there is a take over of either Benfica or Porto by some very rich owners.The top three clubs in Spain are a no go area. Might all be a storm in a teacup.



What's the situation with the Portugese National manager? Maybe he thinks it's time he took on that one?


----------



## chilango (Aug 28, 2018)

Jose doesn't seem to enjoy it any more.

Wouldn't be surprised if he walked away. From United, and the game, soon.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2018)

chilango said:


> Jose doesn't seem to enjoy it any more.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if he walked away. From United, and the game, soon.


He will hang in and hope to get fired for his big payout


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 28, 2018)

Badgers said:


> He will hang in and hope to get fired for his big payout


we're in the wrong jobs, badgers


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> we're in the wrong jobs, badgers


I could turn that miserable squad around


----------



## Wilf (Aug 28, 2018)

chilango said:


> Jose doesn't seem to enjoy it any more.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if he walked away. From United, and the game, soon.


Today's high pressure game needs a younger sociopath.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 28, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I could turn that miserable squad around


just so, and with you in the role of auld moany and me doing the other job we'd have them winning before you could say do svedanya


----------



## Wilf (Aug 28, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I could turn that miserable squad around


... I'd do my teamtalk with Roy Keane wheeled in Hannibal Lecter style to keep their minds focused.


----------



## Wilf (Aug 28, 2018)

I was always one to slightly underestimate Alex Ferguson's achievements. Always acknowledged he was a great manager, won masses of trophies, found ways to win etc. The bit I got wrong was thinking 'yeah, he had a massive trophy haul, but a couple of recent Barca and Madrid managers have done better than him over say a 3 year period. Fergie only got that many cos he stayed for so long'.  That was a bit daft really, the staying so long and putting up with the pressures, reinventing the team and their style was actually the _most impressive thing_.  You can't say Mourhino hasn't been a great manager, and his version of greatness is doing it at _different_ clubs.  But in retrospect, staying put, coping with the ups and downs and constant pressure, recreating the squad and all that is the more impressive CV.


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 28, 2018)

Great stuff!
Man Utd: Jose Mourinho has club's backing despite defeat by Tottenham


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 28, 2018)

BCBlues said:


> What's the situation with the Portugese National manager? Maybe he thinks it's time he took on that one?


Hes a national legend after winning the Euros so I think it'll be more of case when he steps down rather than be sacked. Obviously the Portuguese squad is going to change with Pepe, Quatesma , Ronaldo all getting older and older along with Bruno and Fonte. There's some great Portuguese talent spread all over the world and if there is a criticism of Santos is that he's not great on experimenting with players breaking through abroad . Personally I don't think Mourinho is going anywhere just yet. United have a champions league to contend with and they'll challenge for a top four spot .


----------



## dessiato (Aug 28, 2018)

steveo87 said:


> Great stuff!
> Man Utd: Jose Mourinho has club's backing despite defeat by Tottenham


If they need to say he's got their backing he's on his way out soon.


----------



## Hollis (Aug 28, 2018)

Wilf said:


> I was always one to slightly underestimate Alex Ferguson's achievements. Always acknowledged he was a great manager, won masses of trophies, found ways to win etc. The bit I got wrong was thinking 'yeah, he had a massive trophy haul, but a couple of recent Barca and Madrid managers have done better than him over say a 3 year period. Fergie only got that many cos he stayed for so long'.  That was a bit daft really, the staying so long and putting up with the pressures, reinventing the team and their style was actually the _most impressive thing_.  You can't say Mourhino hasn't been a great manager, and his version of greatness is doing it at _different_ clubs.  But in retrospect, staying put, coping with the ups and downs and constant pressure, recreating the squad and all that is the more impressive CV.


Ferguson's book on leadership is insightful and a good read.  He certainly covers the whole problem of moving people on and creating new teams..


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 28, 2018)

The thing that was really bizarre about the 'respect respect respect' outburst what that he was effectively saying 'Respect me because I won 3 titles managing your rivals ,


----------



## Wilf (Aug 28, 2018)

Hollis said:


> Ferguson's book on leadership is insightful and a good read.  He certainly covers the whole problem of moving people on and creating new teams..



When he (Mourhino) was on it, he had a great touch in terms of man management and creating little media storms (even if he was always a cunt). Never knew how much was instinctive and how much was calculating. It's certainly always been about him, something he showed in spades last night. Ferguson would have been every bit as grumpy and aggressive, but would never have looked so ridiculous. I think he's so arrogant and solipsistic that he can't conceive of another way of speaking to people. And what does this all do the club and, most of all, the players confidence?


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 28, 2018)

Uniteds fixture list for the next month doesn't look too demanding, a couple of wins on the bounce and all this will start to be forgotten.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2018)

The39thStep said:


> Uniteds fixture list for the next month doesn't look too demanding, a couple of wins on the bounce and all this will start to be forgotten.


You reckon?


----------



## belboid (Aug 28, 2018)

There is a Man Utd pen on my desk at work, for some reason. I normally avoid it, but today, I picked it up without looking and tried to wrote something.

It seemed to work at first, something clicked. But then, as soon as any pressure was applied, the top blew off and the whole thing fell to pieces.

I'm fairly sure this a just a coincidence.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 28, 2018)

editor said:


> You reckon?


Wolves might be tricky but if they beat them itll be 'city only got a draw' type euphoria


----------



## agricola (Aug 28, 2018)

Wilf said:


> When he (Mourhino) was on it, he had a great touch in terms of man management and creating little media storms (even if he was always a cunt). Never knew how much was instinctive and how much was calculating. It's certainly always been about him, something he showed in spades last night. Ferguson would have been every bit as grumpy and aggressive, but would never have looked so ridiculous. I think he's so arrogant and solipsistic that he can't conceive of another way of speaking to people. And what does this all do the club and, most of all, the players confidence?



In a lot of ways he reminds me of Zlatan, in that he is a fantastic talent who would have graced any period of football but whose ego cannot accept the fact that someone is better than him.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 28, 2018)

He would probably get clinically diagnosed as a narcissist wouldn't he? 

His reactions to personal criticisms are off the chart.


----------



## happie chappie (Aug 28, 2018)

Favelado said:


> He would probably get clinically diagnosed as a narcissist wouldn't he?
> 
> His reactions to personal criticisms are off the chart.



Agreed - in fact he may even be displaying some psychopathic tendencies.

I challenge anyone to watch Jose’s press conference after the Seville game and not get angry. 

Rather than putting his hands up and saying he got it wrong he ranted about United’s “heritage”. 

Fuck that - if I want a history lesson I’d go and buy a David Meek book. 

Jose’s paid millions to make it better, not delve back into the past as a justification for abysmal performances.

His pre and post-match Spurs press conferences were equally embarrassing. 

Yes - the media can be arseholes, but dealing with questions with a degree of dignity and common sense is the least that can be expected, especially as he has an army of PR people and press officers around him. 

The press are only asking the questions that we as fans would ask, and want answered. If Jose can’t stand the heat etc etc.

Anyway, if he’s happy to slag off his players in front of the media he can hardly complain if the media give him a (relatively) hard time when things go wrong on the pitch.

I can take more or less anything. What I can’t stand is the club I love and have followed for almost 50 years being publicly embarrassed by the manager’s behaviour.


----------



## sealion (Aug 28, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I could turn that miserable squad around


Mourinho has turned things around, when he got there the fans were miserble and depressed, they are now depressed and miserable.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 28, 2018)

sealion said:


> Mourinho has turned things around, when he got there the fans were miserble and depressed, they are now depressed and miserable.


----------



## sealion (Aug 28, 2018)

The39thStep said:


> Uniteds fixture list for the next month doesn't look too demanding, a couple of wins on the bounce and all this will start to be forgotten.


Burnley away, Watford away and Wolves at home, they could lose at least one of them as they did at Brighton. Losing to Spurs and Man city might buy him some time, i doubt it will to lesser teams.


----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 28, 2018)

chilango said:


> Jose doesn't seem to enjoy it any more.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if he walked away. From United, and the game, soon.


This.  He has lost it.  He's just looking for the pay off now.  

much as I have sympathy for genuine United fans (actually, that's a lie)  I can't help laughing.  There's an "anyone but England" thread.  Most of us are "Anyone but Man U". Sorry, drunken rant, but why would anyone give a shit about Man U being shit?


----------



## Favelado (Aug 28, 2018)

happie chappie said:


> Agreed - in fact he may even be displaying some psychopathic tendencies.
> 
> I challenge anyone to watch Jose’s press conference after the Seville game and not get angry.
> 
> Rather than putting his hands up and saying he got it wrong he ranted about United’s “heritage”.



It was an unfortunate mistake - but looking at that I think that he wanted to say "inheritance" (herencia in Spanish), and got it confused with heritage, which makes the whole thing somewhat less injurious. Less of a slur on the club that way.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 28, 2018)

sealion said:


> Burnley away, Watford away and Wolves at home, they could lose at least one of them as they did at Brighton. Losing to Spurs and Man city might buy him some time, i doubt it will to lesser teams.


Watford have had a good start whether they can continue it is open to question. Wolves are a top ten side but lack experience at this level. Burnley aren't the Burnley of last year. He needs 7 points from those games to ease the pressure, 9 and he'll be smelling of roses.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 28, 2018)

Favelado said:


> It was an unfortunate mistake - but looking at that I think that he wanted to say "inheritance" (herencia in Spanish), and got it confused with heritage, which makes the whole thing somewhat less injurious. Less of a slur on the club that way.


He's speaks perfectly good English .


----------



## Favelado (Aug 28, 2018)

The39thStep said:


> He's speaks perfectly good English .



He first said "heritage", and then asked for the verb from the assembled press, which was established as "inherit". So it makes sense that he meant to say inheritance, especially when you watch the press conference. I speak English, Spanish, and Portuguese and know that our word "heritage" splits as herencia/patrimonio in Spanish depending on the context. I think that tripped him up.

I feel very sure that's what happened.


----------



## sealion (Aug 28, 2018)

The39thStep said:


> Watford have had a good start whether they can continue it is open to question.


They do look stronger than last season, united will be there biggest test to date, although they have done well at home to united in recent meetings.


The39thStep said:


> Burnley aren't the Burnley of last year.


They've been on a winless run from last April, so i don't think it's just the distraction of playing twice a week, if anything they should have an edge on teams, fitness wise and having played more games. Still they will raise their game, it being a derby of sorts.


The39thStep said:


> Wolves are a top ten side but lack experience at this level.


They did well against city because they had real a go, fair play and why sit back and take a hiding. I can see them rattling united if they do the same.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 29, 2018)

Favelado said:


> It was an unfortunate mistake - but looking at that I think that he wanted to say "inheritance" (herencia in Spanish), and got it confused with heritage, which makes the whole thing somewhat less injurious. Less of a slur on the club that way.


A bit like Suarez with his negrito remark?


----------



## happie chappie (Aug 29, 2018)

Favelado said:


> He first said "heritage", and then asked for the verb from the assembled press, which was established as "inherit". So it makes sense that he meant to say inheritance, especially when you watch the press conference. I speak English, Spanish, and Portuguese and know that our word "heritage" splits as herencia/patrimonio in Spanish depending on the context. I think that tripped him up.
> 
> I feel very sure that's what happened.



I don't think that makes any difference at all.

The whole press conference (and I use that term in its loosest possible sense as he hardly let anyone actually ask a question) consisted of Jose using United's past record in the competition to justify the abysmal present.

It was pathetic, as was the team's performance.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 29, 2018)

happie chappie said:


> I don't think that makes any difference at all.
> 
> The whole press conference (and I use that term in its loosest possible sense as he hardly let anyone actually ask a question) consisted of Jose using United's past record in the competition to justify the abysmal present.
> 
> It was pathetic, as was the team's performance.



Yes okay. I mean I'm a Liverpool fan. I'm not sticking up for Jose - I was just adding a caveat.


----------



## BCBlues (Aug 29, 2018)

Nothing he does is original...


----------



## agricola (Aug 29, 2018)

The39thStep said:


> Watford have had a good start whether they can continue it is open to question. Wolves are a top ten side but lack experience at this level. Burnley aren't the Burnley of last year. He needs 7 points from those games to ease the pressure, 9 and he'll be smelling of roses.



The way they are playing they could easily end up with one point; Watford are flying and Wolves were impressive against Everton, unlucky against Leicester (and looked better than United did in beating the same opposition) and even more impressive against City.  I'd have thought that anyone playing United in the next month is going to have a go just because they look so vulnerable.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## Wilf (Aug 31, 2018)

*Group H*
*Juventus, Manchester United, Valencia, Young Boys*

Oh, dear. The above is what might finish him off.


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 3, 2018)

Finished off by Young Boys.

*Snigger*


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2018)

Mourinho 'gets suspended jail sentence'


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 4, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Mourinho 'gets suspended jail sentence'


Terrible state of affairs that something else is more criminal at Old Trafford  than Lukaku's first touch


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Riklet (Sep 15, 2018)

Blooody hell they cant let them pull this one back....


----------



## Badgers (Sep 25, 2018)

Going well then


----------



## chilango (Sep 25, 2018)

Pogba gone in January 

Question is whether Mourinho goes shortly before or shortly after him.

I was a big fan of both. Now I'd be relieved if they both just fucked off elsewhere with their nonsense


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 25, 2018)

Well...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 25, 2018)

Oh


----------



## tommers (Sep 25, 2018)

Seriously, what does he do to them?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 25, 2018)

tommers said:


> Seriously, what does he do to them?


Phil Jones is a world class defender and I won't hear another word about it.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 25, 2018)

chilango said:


> Pogba gone in January
> 
> Question is whether Mourinho goes shortly before or shortly after him.
> 
> I was a big fan of both. Now I'd be relieved if they both just fucked off elsewhere with their nonsense


Football's a fickle game, the fans and owners will be purring if they (lol) went on a winning spree of even 3 games. But that having been said... yes to ^^^^


----------



## Voley (Sep 25, 2018)

Fucking lol.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 26, 2018)

Finishing second best to Derby I see


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Finishing second best to Derby I see


----------



## chilango (Sep 26, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Finishing second best to Derby I see



Very much so.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 26, 2018)

Badgers said:


>



Strange how badly the mancs have taken it then


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Strange how badly the mancs have taken it then


I am keen to discuss this topic with the Utd fans at the office


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 26, 2018)

chilango said:


> Very much so.


Pity there's no Joe Wright on the Derby scoreline


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 26, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I am keen to discuss this topic with the Utd fans at the office


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 26, 2018)

chilango said:


> Pogba gone in January
> 
> Question is whether Mourinho goes shortly before or shortly after him.
> 
> I was a big fan of both. Now I'd be relieved if they both just fucked off elsewhere with their nonsense


Pogba out 

Auld moany can stay tho


----------



## chilango (Sep 26, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I am keen to discuss this topic with the Utd fans at the office



I think we're quite keen to discuss it too tbh


----------



## nuffsaid (Sep 26, 2018)

Hasn't anyone questioned the title of this thread up to now? Second-best! that's wildly optimistic, unless it's meant as second best to City, but that's a given. 7th best overall seems more realistic.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 26, 2018)

Thought the young kids Mount and Wilson for Derby were excellent, a real handful.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2018)

The39thStep said:


> Thought the young kids Mount and Wilson for Derby were excellent, a real handful.


Why Wilson's celebration against United was a nod to Liverpool


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 26, 2018)

i no longer want moyes or van gaal to return, i think auld moany's doing a stonking job


----------



## nuffsaid (Sep 26, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> i no longer want moyes or van gaal to return, i think auld moany's doing a stonking job



How about Juande Ramos, now he had real potential at spuds.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 26, 2018)

nuffsaid said:


> How about Juande Ramos, now he had real potential at spuds.








i'll never forget christian gross waving his return ticket to heathrow


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I am keen to discuss this topic with the Utd fans at the office


Oddly they are 'too busy' with work to discuss any football related topics


----------



## Wilf (Sep 26, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Oddly they are 'too busy' with work to discuss any football related topics


As am I.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Sep 26, 2018)

Heard that taking the captaincy of Pogba might be because Pogba says he wants out in January. But can think of no earthly reason why he would make those comments about Jones and Bailly after the shoot out to be honest.

He moaned all summer about needing centre backs but he bought Bailly and Lindelof - if they're no good (not sure they're top 4 club level) then whose fault is that?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2018)

I guess Pogba would like to see #joseout and Zidane in OR be off to Barca in the January window. He wins (and gets paid) either way.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 27, 2018)

United players 'angry' with Mourinho - sources


----------



## sealion (Sep 27, 2018)

Taking football far to seriously. They'll have an expert glare commentator on it next


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2018)

Utd dominating the BBC gossip still


> *Barcelona *are monitoring *Manchester United's* France midfielder Paul Pogba, 25, amid his problems at the club. (Independent)
> 
> *Juventus *sporting director Fabio Paratici has ruled out taking Pogba back to Turin, where he spent four years before rejoining *United.*(Sun)
> 
> ...



The weekly press conference should be amusing


----------



## SpackleFrog (Sep 28, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Utd dominating the BBC gossip still
> 
> 
> The weekly press conference should be amusing



Daily Heil so scepticism obviously but having a go at Rashford for not warming down properly?


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 28, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Utd dominating the BBC gossip still
> 
> 
> The weekly press conference should be amusing


Let's face it the media has always been full of Man Utd on the very simple way journalists are paid . It'll be the same whether Mourinho and Pogba stay or go tbh. I don't think there's a meltdown at Man Utd , they are more than capable of a top 4 finish a good run in the FA Cup and KO stages in the CL. I'd expect the same if Mourinho and Pogba weren't there tbh.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Dandred (Sep 29, 2018)

Beaten Moyles' record!  This guy is a tactical genius!


----------



## chilango (Sep 29, 2018)

Problem for me right now is I can't see any standout replacement. Zidane is the obvious one. But I'm far from convinced he'd succeed here. Just removing the toxicity surrounding the team (well, the club as whole really, but that's beyond a mere manager I fear) would be a start, and might save CL for next season. Maybe Zidane would do that.

But I want a young, hungry, progressive attack minded manager to bring a bit of buzz and entertainment back. 

No idea who that is though.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 29, 2018)

chilango said:


> Problem for me right now is I can't see any standout replacement. Zidane is the obvious one. But I'm far from convinced he'd succeed here. Just removing the toxicity surrounding the team (well, the club as whole really, but that's beyond a mere manager I fear) would be a start, and might save CL for next season. Maybe Zidane would do that.
> 
> But I want a young, hungry, progressive attack minded manager to bring a bit of buzz and entertainment back.
> 
> No idea who that is though.



I can tell you that as a Liverpool fan, I'd be scared of you getting Simeone. I know he isn't that attack-minded, but he'd get the players together, and the fans. He could create something of the Shankley-esque trinity he's created at Atleti. I think it might be time for him to have a change soon as well, he's old in the tooth as far as Spanish manager stints go.

He doesn't tick every box for you - but I think it could be a smart move.


----------



## chilango (Sep 29, 2018)

Favelado said:


> I can tell you that as a Liverpool fan, I'd be scared of you getting Simeone. I know he isn't that attack-minded, but he'd get the players together, and the fans. He could create something of the Shankley-esque trinity he's created at Atleti. I think it might be time for him to have a change soon as well, he's old in the tooth as far as Spanish manager stints go.
> 
> He doesn't tick every box for you - but I think it could be a smart move.



I'm not sure our current soft and fragile squad would buy into Simeone's style and methods.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 29, 2018)

chilango said:


> I'm not sure our current soft and fragile squad would buy into Simeone's style and methods.



If neither Mourinho, nor Simeone can get them playing, you have some pretty difficult infants there, and will need to do some selling and a couple of hundred million of buying.


----------



## chilango (Sep 29, 2018)

Favelado said:


> If neither Mourinho, nor Simeone can get them playing, you have some pretty difficult infants there, and will need to do some selling and a couple of hundred million of buying.



It appears we do


----------



## happie chappie (Sep 29, 2018)

Favelado said:


> If neither Mourinho, nor Simeone can get them playing, you have some pretty difficult infants there, and will need to do some selling and a couple of hundred million of buying.



Would be an ideal plan - if Jose hadn't already spunked gazillions up the wall on some very mediocre players, most of whose market values are likely to far below what we paid for them.

At this rate we'll struggle to get in the Champions League - the minimum required for any United manager. Lose against Valencia next week and I reckon that could be curtains, and not before time.


----------



## JimW (Sep 29, 2018)

Poach the Cowley brothers from Lincoln, then I won't have to see FGR play them ever again


----------



## agricola (Sep 29, 2018)

chilango said:


> Problem for me right now is I can't see any standout replacement. Zidane is the obvious one. But I'm far from convinced he'd succeed here. Just removing the toxicity surrounding the team (well, the club as whole really, but that's beyond a mere manager I fear) would be a start, and might save CL for next season. Maybe Zidane would do that.
> 
> But I want a young, hungry, progressive attack minded manager to bring a bit of buzz and entertainment back.
> 
> No idea who that is though.



Zidane would not result in progressive attack minded football - he would result in pragmatism and a team that fought together and peaked at the right time.  It is what United need, but I'd be amazed if they would give him the total control he would have or let him not buy anyone for three years, as Real did.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 29, 2018)

Favelado said:


> I can tell you that as a Liverpool fan, I'd be scared of you getting Simeone. I know he isn't that attack-minded, but he'd get the players together, and the fans. He could create something of the Shankley-esque trinity he's created at Atleti. I think it might be time for him to have a change soon as well, he's old in the tooth as far as Spanish manager stints go.
> 
> He doesn't tick every box for you - but I think it could be a smart move.


why would Simeone want to to a) England and b) Man Utd ?


----------



## Jay Park (Sep 29, 2018)

chilango said:


> Now that the season's over, and there are no meaningful left of 17/18. No, none.
> 
> We go again.
> 
> I kinda miss Van Gaal if I'm honest.



Took flak for what? Getting a mediocre team to perform beyond their level.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 29, 2018)

The39thStep said:


> why would Simeone want to to a) England and b) Man Utd ?



True. I get what you mean. However, this season has started badly for Atleti - and I've just got a feeling that his time is coming to close there. It's just a hunch. So, the timing might just work out.


----------



## Jay Park (Sep 29, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> Heard that taking the captaincy of Pogba might be because Pogba says he wants out in January. But can think of no earthly reason why he would make those comments about Jones and Bailly after the shoot out to be honest.
> 
> He moaned all summer about needing centre backs but he bought Bailly and Lindelof - if they're no good (not sure they're top 4 club level) then whose fault is that?



The board put the blocks on a lot of his transfer targets.


----------



## chilango (Sep 29, 2018)

agricola said:


> Zidane would not result in progressive attack minded football - he would result in pragmatism and a team that fought together and peaked at the right time.  It is what United need, but I'd be amazed if they would give him the total control he would have or let him not buy anyone for three years, as Real did.



Yeah. I'm sceptical that Zidane is what we need or want, or that he'd actually succeed.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2018)

Badgers said:


> What does 'even Klopp' mean?


Even Klopp was a German author of westerns, died 1913


----------



## Jay Park (Sep 29, 2018)

First things first, get the old badge back on the shirt and then re-ignite '''green & gold 'til the club is sold".

Take a long time and a big personality to draw a line under the fiasco of hiring Toxic Joe and re-purchasing a former youth team player for a loss of 70 odd million. 

A former youth team player who seems every bit as decisive as late era Roy Keane was.


----------



## Jay Park (Sep 29, 2018)

*devisive **spell-check


----------



## Favelado (Sep 29, 2018)

Jay Park said:


> First things first, get the old badge back on the shirt ".
> 
> .



You mean include the words "football club" on it again?


----------



## Jay Park (Sep 29, 2018)

Favelado said:


> You mean include the words "football club" on it again?



Some may see it as a token gesture.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 29, 2018)

Jay Park said:


> Some may see it as a token gesture.



No. I just found it funny and very telling that it happened fairly soon after the change to a plc.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2018)

Ach auld moany's doing a grand job


----------



## Jay Park (Sep 29, 2018)

Favelado said:


> No. I just found it funny and very telling that it happened fairly soon after the change to a plc.



The first two offerings were somewhat tongue in cheek.

The 'institution' of Manchester United is now used as a vehicle for the egos of Mourinho and Pogba. Which is something that hasn't happened since, erm, Alex Ferguson MBE.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Dandred (Sep 29, 2018)

Jay Park  All my Korean friends who supported Manu now support Spuds, even a die hard Ares supporter, say a lot about Koreans....


----------



## tommers (Sep 29, 2018)

Dandred said:


> Jay Park  All my Korean friends who supported Manu now support Spuds, even a die hard Ares supporter, say a lot about Koreans....


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 29, 2018)

Jay Park said:


> The board put the blocks on a lot of his transfer targets.


Because they are more designed to save Mourinhos job than they are to be  an investment or even a way to winning anything


----------



## Dandred (Sep 29, 2018)

tommers said:


>


He knows...


----------



## Joe Reilly (Sep 29, 2018)

Pogba had an exemplary World Cup. Focused, energetic, disciplined, unselfish, team player, consistent, dominant, decisive.  Exactly the opposite to the way he performs at United. What is the difference? 

Many like to believe it is Mourinho. But for me it is probably that his slug of an agent had no skin in the tournament, so he took the summer off. But once the season starts up he pops sniffing out his next payday. 

So when Mourinho says that Pogba is not a Utd type captain he's got it half right. The truth is he's not a Utd type player. Pogba for all his talent had an important chip missing. Credit to Fergie for spotting it early. And Jose's failure to do so may well end his career at top level. Ultimately, it may cost Pogba in the end as well. 

Barcelona may well be looking and thinking - 'Hold on a minute, we may have to spend upwards on £100 million plus wages to satisfy that fat fuck of an agent only to discover we have signed the new Balotelli?'


----------



## Jay Park (Sep 30, 2018)

Dandred said:


> Jay Park  All my Korean friends who supported Manu now support Spuds, even a die hard Ares supporter, say a lot about Koreans....



Says a lot about the modern football supporter, and those who consume '''the greatest league in the world" (trademark). I'm not Korean either.


----------



## Jay Park (Sep 30, 2018)

Dandred said:


> He knows...



Just to clarify though, what sweeping generalisation might you suggest 'about Koreans' Dandy-red?

I went to primary school in Lower-Brougton. Somewhat dyed-in-the-wool.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 30, 2018)

Joe Reilly said:


> Pogba had an exemplary World Cup. Focused, energetic, disciplined, unselfish, team player, consistent, dominant, decisive.  Exactly the opposite to the way he performs at United. What is the difference?
> 
> Many like to believe it is Mourinho. But for me it is probably that his slug of an agent had no skin in the tournament, so he took the summer off. But once the season starts up he pops sniffing out his next payday.
> 
> ...


I agree with you (of course) about Pogba's agent and about Pogba himself, who has a responsibility to, well, try and play good football.  But in the mad world of millioaire footballers and billionaire owners, where I don't really have any sympathy with any of them, you still have to look at Mourhino. Apart from simply playing shit football - they'll be in the bottom half if Palace win on Monday - he has a responsibility for the vibe, the atmosphere and the sense of solidarity that should be there. Criticising individual players in ways that are just cheap shots (the Bailly and Jones thing in the shootout is just one example) creates a context in which Pogba's self importance flourishes. Good management is all about managing prima donnas and arseholes. Mourhono somehow used to combine barbed comments about playyers with creating a one for all ethos. That's what he seems to have lost most of all. I dunno if he's fallen behind in terms of tactics - people who know more than me say he has - but if he can't get the team playing for him it doesn't matter too much.


----------



## tommers (Sep 30, 2018)

Ole.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 30, 2018)

I'm adding Conte and Blanc to a provisional shortlist for next manager along with Zidane ,Leonardo Jardim, and possibly Ancelloti.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 30, 2018)

He'd be breaks another of Moyles records.... This guy is unstoppable Manchester United staff think they know what will happen to Mourinho


----------



## SpackleFrog (Sep 30, 2018)

Jay Park said:


> The board put the blocks on a lot of his transfer targets.



Yes I know but they never said he had to buy Lindelof and Bailly did they?


----------



## Jay Park (Sep 30, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> Yes I know but they never said he had to buy Lindelof and Bailly did they?



What are you being condescending for? 
Bailly was the best thing since sliced bread this time last season you massive whopper.


----------



## Joe Reilly (Sep 30, 2018)

Wilf said:


> I agree with you (of course) about Pogba's agent and about Pogba himself, who has a responsibility to, well, try and play good football.  But in the mad world of millioaire footballers and billionaire owners, where I don't really have any sympathy with any of them, you still have to look at Mourhino. Apart from simply playing shit football - they'll be in the bottom half if Palace win on Monday - he has a responsibility for the vibe, the atmosphere and the sense of solidarity that should be there. Criticising individual players in ways that are just cheap shots (the Bailly and Jones thing in the shootout is just one example) creates a context in which Pogba's self importance flourishes. Good management is all about managing prima donnas and arseholes. Mourhono somehow used to combine barbed comments about playyers with creating a one for all ethos. That's what he seems to have lost most of all. I dunno if he's fallen behind in terms of tactics - people who know more than me say he has - but if he can't get the team playing for him it doesn't matter too much.



The manager cannot be held "responsible for the vibe" if the CEO is actively undermining him. Woodward likes Pogba because it fits the type of media profile _he thinks_ Utd need. Mourinho wants rid of Pogba. Pogba wants to go. So he's working his ticket. Yet Woodward still says no to both. So in order to force reconciliation Mourinho is instructed  to make Pogba captain. But that was like 'giving a bold child chocolate'. Rewarding him for his disgraceful lack of commitment is inevitably bound to devastate team morale. 

What would the likes of Young, Smalling. Fellani, McTominay and Rashford, who pulled their tripe out against West Ham nonetheless, make of that?  When Pogba was eventually hooked he then low-fived the subs and some staff as if the game was won and he had scored a hat-trick.  But when Carrick generally regarded one of the nicest guys in football, totally cut him dead it spoke volumes. Whatever else is going on, every Utd fan should trust Carrick''s judgement on this one.


----------



## chilango (Sep 30, 2018)

...and yet Carrick has been there as first Moyes, then LVG and now Mourinho preside over teams giving up.

Not sure I'd credit Carrick too much tbh.

Profit orientated owners and CEO

vs.

Negative, egotistical manager

vs.

Pampered, fragile players

Hmm. Few are coming out of this looking good.

Tbh I wouldn't shed a tear over the departure of anybody or everybody at this point.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2018)

chilango said:


> Tbh I wouldn't shed a tear over the departure of anybody or everybody at this point.


De Gea?


----------



## Wilf (Sep 30, 2018)

chilango said:


> ...and yet Carrick has been there as first Moyes, then LVG and now Mourinho preside over teams giving up.
> 
> Not sure I'd credit Carrick too much tbh.
> 
> ...


Yep, all of that. Must admit, I wish I'd been able to shake off supporting the team when the Glaziers took over, but whether you support a team isn't something you really 'decide'. But yeah, with them robbing the club, woodward's spivery, and a team that don't seem to give a fuck, there's not much to like. I always disliked ferguson as a person, but you could always see a passion for the club and winning games with him, even if it meant behaving like a cunt at times. You just don't get a sense that Mourhino's nonsense is even about winning any more.


----------



## chilango (Sep 30, 2018)

Badgers said:


> De Gea?



Clearly our best player by a mile. But tbh I've no emotional attachment to him. On the pitch we couldn't replace him. But I'm beyond that now...


----------



## SpackleFrog (Sep 30, 2018)

Jay Park said:


> What are you being condescending for?
> Bailly was the best thing since sliced bread this time last season you massive whopper.



Whopper...?

My point was he's complaining his centre backs aren't good enough but he brought them to the club. You're saying he wasn't backed financially to bring in players but he's been given a budget and he's complained about players he has bought - a manager is supposed to bring in players in line with the budget that improve the team.

I don't remember a period last season when Bailly was the best thing since sliced bread, but it's irrelevant, Im not saying he's terrible I'm saying Mourinho is saying his CB's aren't good enough and you're saying he hasn't been backed but he's saying himself his signings aren't good enough.


----------



## Jay Park (Sep 30, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> Whopper...?
> 
> My point was he's complaining his centre backs aren't good enough but he brought them to the club. You're saying he wasn't backed financially to bring in players but he's been given a budget and he's complained about players he has bought - a manager is supposed to bring in players in line with the budget that improve the team.
> 
> I don't remember a period last season when Bailly was the best thing since sliced bread, but it's irrelevant, Im not saying he's terrible I'm saying Mourinho is saying his CB's aren't good enough and you're saying he hasn't been backed but he's saying himself his signings aren't good enough.



I'm not really one for being pedantic, but wasn't he on about their penalty taking as opposed to their capabilities when defending?


----------



## SpackleFrog (Sep 30, 2018)

Jay Park said:


> I'm not really one for being pedantic, but wasn't he on about their penalty taking as opposed to their capabilities when defending?



He said they were in trouble if Jones and Bailly were taking the penalties (presumably he picks the penalty takers?) but I meant a few weeks ago when he was saying that he didn't have good enough CB's after Brighton and then he dropped Bailly and Lindelof.


----------



## Jay Park (Sep 30, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> He said they were in trouble if Jones and Bailly were taking the penalties (presumably he picks the penalty takers?) but I meant a few weeks ago when he was saying that he didn't have good enough CB's after Brighton and then he dropped Bailly and Lindelof.



It's beyond a farce


----------



## Joe Reilly (Sep 30, 2018)

chilango said:


> ...and yet Carrick has been there as first Moyes, then LVG and now Mourinho preside over teams giving up.
> 
> Not sure I'd credit Carrick too much tbh.



Its not about credit its about judgement. Under previous regimes Carrick was a player. 5 Premierships/CL and highly regarded by his peers. Nice modest guy aside, he also knows what it takes to win, but that does not make him responsible for how Moyes/LVG conducted affairs does it?  
But now he's a coach. Big difference. So if he thought there was an ounce of value in putting his arm around Pogba - good cop to Jose's bad cop - I'm sure we would have been ideally suited to the task.  
So in terms of apportioning blame the fact that Pogba appears even dead to him is hugely significant.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 1, 2018)

This has to be the most entertaining start to season I have enjoyed in a long while!


----------



## Patteran (Oct 1, 2018)

Joe Reilly said:


> Its not about credit its about judgement. Under previous regimes Carrick was a player. 5 Premierships/CL and highly regarded by his peers. Nice modest guy aside, he also knows what it takes to win, but that does not make him responsible for how Moyes/LVG conducted affairs does it?
> But now he's a coach. Big difference. So if he thought there was an ounce of value in putting his arm around Pogba - good cop to Jose's bad cop - I'm sure we would have been ideally suited to the task.
> So in terms of apportioning blame the fact that Pogba appears even dead to him is hugely significant.



According to a pal, 13 out of 14 United players went to applaud the away fans at the final whistle. Only Pogba was missing. It's hard judging these things especially accurately or scientifically, but it does now feel that Jose & Pogba have both crossed a line with significant sections of the fanbase.


----------



## happie chappie (Oct 1, 2018)

Patteran said:


> According to a pal, 13 out of 14 United players went to applaud the away fans at the final whistle. Only Pogba was missing. It's hard judging these things especially accurately or scientifically, but it does now feel that Jose & Pogba have both crossed a line with significant sections of the fanbase.



This is about right. I’m not sure who’s to blame. Perhaps both of them to some degree but as I really don’t like the way Jose conducts himself and never wanted him anywhere the club in the first place I’m more than happy pin most of it on him.

The truth is only a handful of people really know what’s going on at board level, what’s happening on the training ground and what’s said in the dressing room so a lot of this is just speculation.

If we’d have finished mid-table in Jose’s first season, finished second the following the season and would win the Europa League and League Cup this season most United fans would be happy and he could justifiably take much of the credit.

But it’s likely to be the other way round. In reality he has taken the club backwards - despite a massive spending spree.

I just cannot see any plausible argument for him not being sacked bar a shortage of suitable alternatives.

In the absence of Zidane I’d have Wenger for the rest of the season.  He knows the Premier and European leagues like the back of his hand, no language barriers and a chance of decent football.

More likely to get the best out of Pogba and Martial (and let’s not forget Jose has spectacularly fallen out with him too) and see where we go from there at the end of what is shaping up to be a very disappointing season.


----------



## marshall (Oct 1, 2018)

Wenger to Man U?!? Crazy, but could work in the short-term; not only Pogba and Martial, but Sanchez could benefit. Lol, though, love it.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2018)

#Wengerin would be perfect


----------



## Wilf (Oct 1, 2018)

marshall said:


> Wenger to Man U?!? Crazy, but could work in the short-term; not only Pogba and Martial, but Sanchez could benefit. Lol, though, love it.


Quite like the idea of him turning up and sitting in 'Ferguson's office'. Fergie having to knock before he comes in.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 1, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Quite like the idea of him turning up and sitting in 'Ferguson's office'. Fergie having to knock before he comes in.


In fact let's run with this. It's a way of healing all the wounds of brexit, a sort of hands across the sea Ship Canal.
The owners would love it too. Annual Transfer Budget: NIL.
#Wengerin


----------



## Dandred (Oct 1, 2018)

Roy Hodgson would be a perfect fit.


----------



## happie chappie (Oct 1, 2018)

Dandred said:


> Roy Hodgson would be a perfect fit.



Such is the current state of affairs it's difficult to know which suggestion is serious, and which is a joke.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 1, 2018)

happie chappie said:


> Such is the current state of affairs it's difficult to know which suggestion is serious, and which is a joke.


All joke names should be put in a hat and the Selected One gets the job.
#Wengerin


----------



## Wilf (Oct 1, 2018)

I'd start narrowing it down:

Field of 10 candidates asked to pronounce the word _triffic_ -
Successful Candidates: Roy and Harry

Field of 2 Candidates asked _if they have ever opened a bank account in their dog's name_ -
We have a winner!


----------



## SpackleFrog (Oct 1, 2018)

Wilf said:


> In fact let's run with this. It's a way of healing all the wounds of brexit, a sort of hands across the sea Ship Canal.
> The owners would love it too. Annual Transfer Budget: NIL.
> #Wengerin



Gotta say, I'm into it. Imagine Wenger in his coat in the Utd technical area. "Don't worry about defending lads just express yourself." Perfect antidote!


----------



## SpackleFrog (Oct 1, 2018)

Could also be a golden chance for Harry Redknapp to return to Premier League management - and why not indeed?


----------



## Wilf (Oct 1, 2018)

If someone can hold the fort for a couple of months, there might be the ideal candidate ...
#Strong and Stable


----------



## Joe Reilly (Oct 1, 2018)

Patteran said:


> According to a pal, 13 out of 14 United players went to applaud the away fans at the final whistle. Only Pogba was missing. It's hard judging these things especially accurately or scientifically, but it does now feel that Jose & Pogba have both crossed a line with significant sections of the fanbase.



According to a report in The Times Pogba was unperturbed after the game: "Pogba sauntered not unhappily - actually as he sauntered smilingly - towards the poshest team bus you will ever see..." 

Yep, there's a guy you could rely in a tight spot alright. He should simply be dropped from the squad. And then fuck him out in January. On loan. Anything will do. Just get rid of him. He's fucking poison. It really will make no difference to how the team performs  at this stage, but one way or the other Utd need to show him and his slug of an agent that they're not in charge. He'd never have got away with his fucking self-regarding antics if the likes of Rooney, Vidic not to mention Keane were in the dressing room.


----------



## sealion (Oct 1, 2018)

Wilf said:


> We have a winner!


Triffic!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2018)

Nice of Zidane to call Jose and reassure him 

Mourinho 'receives phone call from Zidane' regarding Manchester United job

#youokayhun


----------



## Dandred (Oct 2, 2018)

Great game............


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 2, 2018)

It's a bit like watching the Tory party conference really isn't it lately watching Manure. Pogba as Bojo, Moanio as May. Pure panto


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 2, 2018)

That was an epically tedious game. 
a I fear United fans are in for a long, tough season


----------



## Wilf (Oct 2, 2018)

Look, we are lulling you into a false sense of security.  United always come good in the 2nd half of the season, no, erm, decade, erm, err... Century?


----------



## Wilf (Oct 3, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> It's a bit like watching the Tory party conference really isn't it lately watching Manure. Pogba as Bojo, Moanio as May. Pure panto


Pogba = Johnson, yes. But I'd have lvg as May - with Moyes as an impish version of Michael Gove, with no redeeming qualities _whatsoever_. But Mourhino? The face of Alan Duncan, the self importance of Jonathan Aitken and the tactical nous of, well, actually, yes - Theresa May.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 3, 2018)

Wilf said:


> You'll come good in the 2nd half


I bet that's wot Bojo told May on their fist date when he got the old skool pigs head out at half time.


----------



## belboid (Oct 3, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Look, we are lulling you into a false sense of security.  United always come good in the 2nd half of the season, no, erm, decade, erm, err... Century?


the benefits of Mourinho won't be apparent for 50 years


----------



## Wilf (Oct 3, 2018)

belboid said:


> the benefits of Mourinho won't be apparent for 50 years


To be fair, the Glazer family have made _inroads_ into the deficit too.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Oct 3, 2018)

belboid said:


> the benefits of Mourinho won't be apparent for 50 years



Chelsea should be due a decent patch around 35 years from now then!


----------



## Wilf (Oct 3, 2018)

Mourhino feels 'let down' by the club over the Pogba situation:
José Mourinho feels let down by Manchester United over Pogba situation
If he has said that its beginning to feel like the end game/taking hold of the story in terms of his departure. Maybe not 'gone by Christmas', but all parties will now be actively thinking about him going.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 3, 2018)

Antonio Valencia: Man Utd captain sorry for liking 'time for Mourinho to go' post


----------



## Badgers (Oct 3, 2018)

Wilf said:


> If he has said that its beginning to feel like the end game/taking hold of the story in terms of his departure.


Nice little settlement for Jose and then off to sunnier shores  

Then the new era...


----------



## sealion (Oct 3, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Nice little settlement for Jose and then off to sunnier shores
> 
> Then the new era...


Dump bitchy and get twitchy!


----------



## Wilf (Oct 3, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Nice little settlement for Jose and then off to sunnier shores
> 
> Then the new era...


_Trigger Warning_!


----------



## sealion (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Dandred (Oct 3, 2018)

This just gets better and better by the day. I hope to god he doesn't get sacked any time soon!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 3, 2018)

> Manchester United have been charged by Uefa over their late arrival at Old Trafford to face Valencia, which delayed Tuesday's kick-off by five minutes.






> Manchester United captain Antonio Valencia has apologised for liking an Instagram post which called for manager Jose Mourinho to be sacked.


----------



## happie chappie (Oct 3, 2018)

Can't even rely on Jose to park the bus properly


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 3, 2018)

Bruce would be a good replacement for old rednose

Steve Bruce sacked by Aston Villa

One day your dodging cabbages...
Cabbage thrown at Steve Bruce: Aston Villa & police hunt fan

The next you could be managing a load...


----------



## Wilf (Oct 3, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> Bruce would be a good replacement for old rednose
> 
> Steve Bruce sacked by Aston Villa
> 
> ...


Quite frankly, I find this hilarity quite ... _unseemly_.  

Anyway, never mind fake bombs undetected in Old Trafford, if security are failing to detect green vegetables football has just got too risky. What's next, sprouts lodged in Fellaini's hair? Worrying times.


----------



## chilango (Oct 3, 2018)

Vegetables at Old Trafford? Well, there seem to be plenty of leeks...


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 3, 2018)

chilango said:


> Vegetables at Old Trafford? Well, there seem to be plenty of leeks...


Not to mention a few turnips


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 4, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Not to mention a few turnips


I knew if I sprouted that idea they would come.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2018)

> *Manchester United* boss Jose Mourinho could be sacked as early as next week if his side lose to *Newcastle United *on Saturday. (Sun)
> 
> *Tottenham *boss Mauricio Pochettino is *Manchester United *owner Ed Woodward's preferred candidate to take over at Old Trafford if Mourinho is sacked. (Independent)


(((Poch)))


----------



## Wilf (Oct 6, 2018)

Badgers said:


> (((Poch)))


I saw that story in the mirror. Yesterday it was 'will be sacked', today its 'may be sacked' - with other papers saying 'won't be sacked'. ((((journalism))))


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 6, 2018)

Obviously this could all be speculation however Gary Neville made the point that both Moyes and Van Gaals sackings were leaked to the press shortly before they were told themselves.


----------



## chilango (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## TruXta (Oct 6, 2018)

Another record breaking season from Mou? Utd haven't lost at home to NUFC since the 70s apparently.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 6, 2018)

Wilf said:


> I saw that story in the mirror. Yesterday it was 'will be sacked', today its 'may be sacked' - with other papers saying 'won't be sacked'. ((((journalism))))


… maybe the mirror were right on Friday


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 6, 2018)

vybjhkbtygkyb9tbly9glby9gl99bk9okk


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2018)

Play up toon 

Sure kevin keegan's really loving the score


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Another record breaking season from Mou? Utd haven't lost at home to NUFC since the 70s apparently.


Maybe today's the day...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 6, 2018)

This is the first Man Utd game I've watched live this season.

Good grief


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 6, 2018)

*Former United boss David Moyes on *BBC Radio 5 live: "If you were picking the fixtures for United in the first nine or 10 games, you're not playing City, United, Chelsea. I wonder with Jose's words the other day - 'let's wait until November' - I'd be very surprised if United weren't top of the league come the end of November."


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 6, 2018)

The number of times players in red have given the ball to players in blue


----------



## Dandred (Oct 6, 2018)

I never used to watch united, now I do.


----------



## Voley (Oct 6, 2018)

Give him time.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2018)

The bbc report boos at the break, wouldn't be surprised if auld moany resorts to booze at the break


----------



## Dandred (Oct 6, 2018)

Elbows and hoof time?


----------



## Hollis (Oct 6, 2018)

Assume Benitez will take over when they sack him?


----------



## Voley (Oct 6, 2018)

They do look much better this half tbf.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 6, 2018)

Voley said:


> They do look much better this half tbf.



Because Newcastle know they can't score.


----------



## Voley (Oct 6, 2018)

Dandred said:


> Because Newcastle know they can't score.


----------



## sealion (Oct 6, 2018)

Dandred said:


> Because Newcastle know they can't score.


2-2


----------



## sealion (Oct 6, 2018)

Jose will be gutted, no pay off this week you miserable gimp


----------



## sunnysidedown (Oct 6, 2018)

Diame, thick as fucking mince that lad.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 6, 2018)

FFS


----------



## Dandred (Oct 6, 2018)

Jose still in a Job, can't be all bad!


----------



## Dandred (Oct 6, 2018)

Dandred said:


> Because Newcastle know they can't score.



Fucking cursed it, again.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 6, 2018)

Sounds as if it was as much a Geordie meltdown as a resurgent Utd? And of course De Gea saved their bacon again


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Sounds as if it was as much a Geordie meltdown as a resurgent Utd? And of course De Gea saved their bacon again


Toon should bring back keegan


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2018)

Dandred said:


> Jose still in a Job, can't be all bad!


Yeh he's going to lead united to the championship


----------



## Hollis (Oct 6, 2018)

Newcastle totally outclassed in second half... Mourinho rides again..


----------



## TruXta (Oct 6, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Toon should bring back keegan


Don't see why, he'd do no better than Rafa with the quality of players he's got there.


----------



## chilango (Oct 6, 2018)

Well, well  What next.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 6, 2018)

scum


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Don't see why, he'd do no better than Rafa with the quality of players he's got there.


Let's give him the chance to prove you wrong


----------



## TruXta (Oct 6, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Let's give him the chance to prove you wrong


Have you got a hotline to Ashley?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Have you got a hotline to Ashley?


You'll have to wait and see


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 6, 2018)

slightly sterner test for Mourinho after the international break. Six games that include Chelsea, Juventus and Man City


----------



## agricola (Oct 7, 2018)

The39thStep said:


> slightly sterner test for Mourinho after the international break. Six games that include Chelsea, Juventus and Man City



I've heard the FA will look to appoint referees that will actually watch the game as well.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 7, 2018)

agricola said:


> I've heard the FA will look to appoint referees that will actually watch the game as well.


I dont know if you saw it but Pogba was pulled up for a foul and then deliberately belted the ball down the pitch, no action. Newcastle player took a free quick early and was shown a yellow.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Oct 7, 2018)

The39thStep said:


> I dont know if you saw it but Pogba was pulled up for a foul and then deliberately belted the ball down the pitch, no action. Newcastle player took a free quick early and was shown a yellow.



The ref missed a blatant hand ball that would of given Newcastle a penalty and potentially their third goal in the first half.

Not to worry though he only lives 6 miles away from old Trafford so just a short walk home for him.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Oct 7, 2018)

Good performance second half but STILL. So lucky!

Why couldn't Toon hold on may have cost me £150 that!


----------



## SpackleFrog (Oct 7, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> Good performance second half but STILL. So lucky!
> 
> Why couldn't Toon hold on may have cost me £150 that!



Def a penalty too. So lucky!


----------



## nuffsaid (Oct 9, 2018)

This is just papering over the cracks. As long as Mourinho is there the problems will persist. Long may he reign.


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 9, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> Def penalty too.



I hate mourinho as much as the next fan, but isn’t this going a bit far


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 9, 2018)

MadeInBedlam said:


> I hate mourinho as much as the next fan, but isn’t this going a bit far


i won't hear a word said against auld moany, he's doing a wonderful job


----------



## Shechemite (Oct 9, 2018)

Ok death penalty and it is then


----------



## chilango (Oct 16, 2018)

Rumours of a takeover brewing by the Saudis.


----------



## JimW (Oct 16, 2018)

chilango said:


> Rumours of a takeover brewing by the Saudis.


Just don't arrange to meet for talks in their embassy.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 16, 2018)

chilango said:


> Rumours of a takeover brewing by the Saudis.


Oh.  Would have to be an eye watering amount of magic beans to persuade the glazers to sell of the cash cow that is united plc.

Comes to something when it's a case of 'better the asset stripping, socially inadequate monster you know'.

Doubt that they will sell, but a united backed by Saudi money and all the income streams we already have would be immensely strong. Backed with all that money we'd have a reasonable chance of getting a _draw_ against Brighton.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2018)

I doubt the Saudi takeover will go ahead anytime soon 

Away to Chelski will be interesting. Hopefully an ill disciplined draw  is Jose allowed on the touchline?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2018)

not often i say this but play up united - get a draw ffs


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> not often i say this but play up united - get a draw ffs


Phew


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2018)

#josein

#joseinthestands


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2018)

A great end to the game 

Proper sportsmanship


----------



## BCBlues (Oct 20, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I doubt the Saudi takeover will go ahead anytime soon
> 
> Away to Chelski will be interesting. Hopefully an ill disciplined draw  is Jose allowed on the touchline?




You got what you wanted


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2018)

#joseout


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2018)

Could have killed him


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Could have killed him



What a total fucking cunt. If I ran football, diving, faking players would have to immediately suffer violence commensurate with their reaction.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 3, 2018)

The poor boy had cramp


----------



## Eggby (Nov 3, 2018)

Good second half today after an abject showing in the first 45 minutes and great to get a late winner from young Marcus.


----------



## Joe Reilly (Nov 5, 2018)

Eggby said:


> Good second half today after an abject showing in the first 45 minutes and great to get a late winner from young Marcus.



The introduction of Herrera helped turned the game. How he is not a regular starter is more than puzzling. Particularly as Matic, for whatever reason (fatigue?) is visibly struggling in the middle. But the idea that Fred ought to be first choice is bizarre. MEN awarded him a 1 or his efforts on Saturday, and that might have been a generous assessment of his overall contribution so far. He's not disciplined, doesn't tackle, dribble, assist or score. No wonder Jose is complaining about the scouting system. Some will argue that he needs time to adapt but the harsh truth is he doesn't look anything like a £50 million footballer.


----------



## agricola (Nov 7, 2018)

is that peak Mourinho then?


----------



## Joe Reilly (Nov 7, 2018)

agricola said:


> is that peak Mourinho then?



One of the very best ever away Man Utd results in Europe - ever.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 9, 2018)

I honestly think that without Fellaini you'd never be near that comeback. I only watched a tiny bit of the match, starting just before him and Mata came on. He scared the shit out of the Juve defence. Then Mata got the FK and boom, it was the Mo Show-time. 

Impressive result all the same.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2018)

#pogbaout
#joseout

Hopefully a solid goalless draw with a good number of red cards


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2018)

City are ridiculously good 


> At the point Manchester City took the lead, Manchester United had attempted only 11 passes. IN 12 MINUTES. And only five of those had been successful. FIVE!
> 
> City had made 104 with 92% accuracy.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 12, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Hopefully a solid goalless draw with a good number of red cards


I'd have settled for that.


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 12, 2018)

Badgers said:


> City are ridiculously good




Nah Badgers , bask in the light of the real truth - United are shit again!!!!


----------



## Joe Reilly (Nov 12, 2018)

Badgers said:


> City are ridiculously good



What you have to take into account is that a 'no tackling, no tracking,' Utd can make anyone look good on their day. Newcastle were two up at OT at half time. While for much of the first half Bournemouth were made to look like world beaters too. In the second half both teams looked like relegation candidates, which Newcastle are of course. Someone, or something flipped the switch against Chelsea in the second half too. The switch wasn't flipped yesterday. In the same way it wasn't flipped against West Ham, when Utd were again woeful across the entire game. So finding what it is or who can trip is the key to sustained revival.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2018)

Mario Balotelli trolls Manchester United after Man City derby win


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 14, 2018)

Badgers said:


> #joseout


no no no
give him another couple of seasons and they'll have the championship
and a season or two after that and they'll be in league one


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 14, 2018)

Joe Reilly said:


> What you have to take into account is that a 'no tackling, no tracking,' Utd can make anyone look good on their day. Newcastle were two up at OT at half time. While for much of the first half Bournemouth were made to look like world beaters too. In the second half both teams looked like relegation candidates, which Newcastle are of course. Someone, or something flipped the switch against Chelsea in the second half too. The switch wasn't flipped yesterday. In the same way it wasn't flipped against West Ham, when Utd were again woeful across the entire game. So finding what it is or who can trip is the key to sustained revival.


so this is the season when united make everyone else look good


----------



## Patteran (Nov 15, 2018)

Avram Glazer & United director Richard Arnold pictured in Riyadh yesterday.



ETA - If there's any truth in FIFA's proposed World Club championship & its Saudi funding, then it'd be safe to assume that Saudi interests would want a team of their own. 

Fifa set to revive controversial plans for new Club World Cup and Nations League


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2018)

From the BBC today


> France midfielder Paul Pogba, 25, says he wants to leave *Manchester United *for a return to *Juventus.*





> The Serie A side have asked *Manchester United* to keep them updated about Pogba's future at the club during informal talks in Turin.


No real surprise that Pogba wants to leave  but Rashford is a bit?


> *Juventus *are compiling a dossier on England international Marcus Rashford, 21, as they firm up their interest in the* Manchester United *striker.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2018)

Badgers said:


> From the BBC today
> 
> 
> 
> No real surprise that Pogba wants to leave  but Rashford is a bit?


they both said they'd help auld moany escape too


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> they both said they'd help auld moany escape too


His heels are well dug in


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2018)

Badgers said:


> His heels are well dug in


the entire team can't get him out


----------



## donkyboy (Nov 24, 2018)

Jose OUT! 

At this rate we wont win the league for another 7 years.


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 28, 2018)

Has to be one of the greatest saves of all time:


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2018)

Missed the game, was it a good display?


----------



## chilango (Nov 28, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Missed the game, was it a good display?



No.

Insipid at best.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 1, 2018)

Former French palyer, Duggary launches a great attack on Jose:



> “It’s unbearable. He’s wrecked the club,” Dugarry told _Le10 Sport._ “When you see them play on Tuesday, it’s catastrophic, it’s awful, when we all remember Manchester with Roy Keane, Beckham – all the great players, they played offensive football.
> “It was beautiful and passionate. Old Trafford was the Theatre of Dreams, now it’s the Theatre of Nightmares with this guy. It’s crazy.
> 
> “What he doesn’t understand is that we don’t give a s*** about his titles, we just want emotion and to watch good football, which he’s incapable of giving us, but he won’t realise that because he’s so far up his own a***.
> ...



Well said.


----------



## BCBlues (Dec 1, 2018)

donkyboy said:


> Former French palyer, Duggary launches a great attack on Jose:
> 
> 
> 
> Well said.



You sound more like Liverpool fans every day.


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 1, 2018)

draw with a bottom three team.   And how anyone things McTominay is a United player is beyond me...


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 1, 2018)

Cit-eh looking nervously over their shoulder as Utd creep up to within 16 points.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2018)

BBC reported it as an impressive comeback at halftime  did not see the second half, was it any good?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2018)

planetgeli said:


> Cit-eh looking nervously over their shoulder as Utd creep up to within 16 points.


14 games played 
+16 points
+38 goal difference

Still a long way to go yet


----------



## Joe Reilly (Dec 2, 2018)

Pogba was so wayward yesterday it was almost comic. The way he conceded possession so often and effortlessly would have led to a stewards inquiry in some other sports. Personally I thought he had a very impressive World Cup campaign. Focused, industrious, diligent and skillful.

Everything in other words you'd expect a player of his stature to deliver. He was also recognized by others as a  clear leader in the side. And therein lies the problem.

In addition to all of his other positive attributes, Pogba is also charismatic. He pulls others into his orbit with ease.  So when he is at it others too step up. Unfortunately it works in the other direction too.

He is now a wholly negative influence in the squad and the club. Yesterday, Mourinho was reported to have described him as a "virus". Whatever about Jose's own failings this analysis is on the money. Get rid. Pronto. And in any way it can be delivered.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2018)

A virus


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 3, 2018)

It says something these days when a manager, Mark Hughes, is sacked for failing to beat Man Utd .


----------



## Wilf (Dec 4, 2018)

The39thStep said:


> It says something these days when a manager, Mark Hughes, is sacked for failing to beat Man Utd .


"I'm so sorry, erm, Mark, well, you know, well, we had to act. Frankly, the final straw...".


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 4, 2018)

Wilf said:


> "I'm so sorry, erm, Mark, well, you know, well, we had to act. Frankly, the final straw...".


I really dont see why Hughes keeps getting jobs tbh , he's completely out of ideas and the only compliment I could ever give him is that he is possibly slightly a thinking mans version of Steve Bruce.


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 4, 2018)

The39thStep said:


> I really dont see why Hughes keeps getting jobs tbh , he's completely out of ideas and the only compliment I could ever give him is that he is possibly slightly a thinking mans version of Steve Bruce.



Met him as a kid (hughes not Bruce). Right miserable cunt. 

Bet Bruce would be good company though


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 4, 2018)

For someone who was told by their dad (aged 6, just as the 92-93 season was drawing to a close) ‘you’re a united fan, no arguments’ the proceeding 20 years really did spoil me. 

(Turns on YouTube to watch ‘Very best of King Eric’ one more time). 

I wish I was dead.


----------



## tommers (Dec 4, 2018)

Poor old Man Utd fans. 

Must be tough. Maybe we could crowdsource some funds for a holiday or something. Trip to Disney land.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2018)

tommers said:


> Poor old Man Utd fans.
> 
> Must be tough. Maybe we could crowdsource some funds for a holiday or something. Trip to Disney land.


Pontins?


----------



## tommers (Dec 4, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Pontins?


Badgers, they're 7th. Have a heart.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 4, 2018)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Met him as a kid (hughes not Bruce). Right miserable cunt.
> 
> Bet Bruce would be good company though


Funnily enough I met Steve Bruce when he came down to give a speech and trophies/medals to a kids football school that my son was at donkeys years ago. He was dead chatty and gave my son his autograph.The best conversation I had was with Uwe Rossler at man City. In those days the players would go for a drink in the supporters bar after the game and I was standing at the bar waiting to buy a round and he was about two feet away so I said hallo and he asked me if I wanted a drink. I explained I was buying a round and asked him if he wanted one. He did so whilst I was waiting to get served I asked him about east german football and what the difference was like over here. He was well up for the topic and sat down with my mates , told us loads of stuff about no stars in teams in the GDR its was all about the team, the collective etc.Spoke about Ballack and other ex GDR players.  Told us about investment in sports etc and then bought everyone a drink and went. Couldnt meet a nicer bloke.


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 4, 2018)

Whatever happened to Lee Sharp?


----------



## Dandred (Dec 5, 2018)

9 in 24 hours?


----------



## Joe Reilly (Dec 6, 2018)

The Ginger Whinger reckons that Herrera was 'not good enough to play for Utd',  although Herrera was candidate for man of the match is his last two starts. The truth is, Scholes doesn't do enough to be a paid pundit - even on BT.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2018)

Seems reasonable


----------



## Badgers (Dec 13, 2018)

The Independent's Jonathan Liew went to the Mestalla to watch Manchester United: 


> "Do you remember that bit they used to do during the X-Factor final, when they invited back all the worst rejected auditionees from earlier in the series, and got them to sing a discordant, hilariously inept medley?" he writes.
> 
> "Well,Manchester United were a little like that here: a cobbled-together side putting together a cobbled-together performance that skirted the boundary between entertainment and public humiliation."


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2018)

Keown the voice of reason


----------



## Dandred (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## chilango (Dec 16, 2018)

How much longer are we going to have to suffer this shower of shit game after game?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 16, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Keown the voice of reason
> 
> View attachment 155657


I disagree with mk, auld moany knows what he's doing


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 16, 2018)

"If you came down from the moon today and knew nothing about football you'd say United are an average Premier League side. Nothing more. They are Manchester United of the 1980s, they can be a decent cup team."   Roy Keane


----------



## Favelado (Dec 16, 2018)

If you came down from the moon and tried your hand as manager of a football team you'd at the very least be better than Roy Keane.


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 16, 2018)

Do you remember when they said Moyes was shite....


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 17, 2018)

steveo87 said:


> Do you remember when they said Moyes was shite....


i said at the time man u should have kept him


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2018)

steveo87 said:


> Do you remember when they said Moyes was shite....


#BringMoyesBack is a thing on twitter


----------



## Wilf (Dec 17, 2018)

Just awaiting the Champs League draw, aka final nail.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2018)

PSG should be an easy one


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 17, 2018)

Badgers said:


>



The look you give when you're knocked off your pirch...


----------



## Wilf (Dec 17, 2018)

There was a moment towards the end when Mata replaced Lingard, Pogba still ignored. Pogba looked to be, literally, sucking his thumb. I don't feel the need to write any more words.


----------



## happie chappie (Dec 18, 2018)

Just popping my head around the door as I’ve been in South America for a bit. Anything happened of consequence since I said Jose should fuck off pronto more than a year ago (apart from being fucked over by the Scousers)? Thought not. Sadly I’ll be back well in time for the PSG game. I used to get excited about big European nights at OT but no longer. Our own Brexit nightmare beckons ☹️


----------



## ffsear (Dec 18, 2018)

Jose sacked!


----------



## ffsear (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Ponyutd (Dec 18, 2018)

Again!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2018)

(((Moany)))


----------



## agricola (Dec 18, 2018)

If Woodward isn't sacked as well then they have learned nothing.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 18, 2018)

zidane in the frame apparently


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 18, 2018)

Fuck's sake Liverpool, you messed it up for everyone, he hadn't even got round to kicking Pogba in the face or berating the physio yet


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2018)

Been a tough week for Utd. Thrashed by Liverpool then drawing PSG in the CL. About time they had some good news


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2018)

ffsear said:


>



there's a pity


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Been a tough week for Utd. Thrashed by Liverpool then drawing PSG in the CL. About time they had some good news


auld moany might have gone but the team's not going anywhere


----------



## RD2003 (Dec 18, 2018)

Club doctor breathes sigh of relief.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 18, 2018)

Noooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2018)

Is Moany going to be okay for cash? Christmas is an expensive time of year  is there a crowdfund set up?


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 18, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Is Moany going to be okay for cash? Christmas is an expensive time of year  is there a crowdfund set up?



Pinch of salt and all that, but looks like he'll be fine - EXCLUSIVE: The incredible cost of Man United binning Jose Mourinho revealed

£18-24 million ish.


----------



## chilango (Dec 18, 2018)

Shane, but needed.


----------



## elbows (Dec 18, 2018)

If they had sacked him yesterday then he would have been fired twice on the same day in history. December to dismember.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2018)

elbows said:


> If they had sacked him yesterday then he would have been fired twice on the same day in history. December to dismember.


if they'd thrown him to the united fans it would have been a day to dismember


----------



## ignatious (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## elbows (Dec 18, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> if they'd thrown him to the united fans it would have been a day to dismember



Are they specialists in impale yer? 

I'll get me coat. Granted a somewhat cheaper coat that Mourinho can afford.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 18, 2018)

So, basically, he was right never to buy a house in Manchester.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 18, 2018)

Their club is in such a mess it's going to take at least two years to even begin sorting it out.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2018)

Is Gary Neville available?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2018)

Is Redknapp still in the forest? He could do a job of work there.


----------



## chilango (Dec 18, 2018)

Anyway, thanks for completing our set of European Trophies Jose.


----------



## chilango (Dec 18, 2018)

Rumours of Solskjaer?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2018)

BBC speculating where Moany will go next  probably on a fucking expensive holiday if he has any sense :rollseyes:


----------



## mack (Dec 18, 2018)

Fergie time - till the end of the season.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2018)

Not Wenger 


> The caretaker-manager to replace Mourinho, who took over from Louis van Gaal in May 2016, will not be assistant coach Michael Carrick or academy boss Nicky Butt.
> 
> The candidate will be drawn from outside the club, but will not be former Arsenal boss Arsene Wenger.


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2018)

mack said:


> Fergie time - till the end of the season.


That would make for some fun. But I think he knew when to get out and is smart enough to rest on his achievements.


----------



## mack (Dec 18, 2018)

You could see Fergie in the stand at Anfield itching to get his hands on them. 

Kenny came back for us when we needed a bit of stability - so I don't think it's a total non-starter.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Not Wenger


i look forward to seeing who will be the fourth failure


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> i look forward to seeing who will be the fourth failure


One option is Moyes. I read he still has six months left on his contract


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2018)

Badgers said:


> One option is Moyes. I read he still has six months left on his contract


i don't mind who it is as long as they lead utd to the championship


----------



## Joe Reilly (Dec 18, 2018)

Laurent Blanc for interim role?


----------



## chilango (Dec 18, 2018)

Blanc is an obvious option.

Also seeing Evra mentioned as a possibility???


----------



## TruXta (Dec 18, 2018)

Another 5 years in the wilderness it is then


----------



## chilango (Dec 18, 2018)

Importantly it looks like a DoF will finally be put in place.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2018)

Maybe Rooney?


----------



## agricola (Dec 18, 2018)

chilango said:


> Importantly it looks like a DoF will finally be put in place.



Didn't offend Ferguson?


----------



## Wilf (Dec 18, 2018)

Querioz for caretaker? Been on a downward trajectory since United, but he would be that link to the glory days, proper football etc.

Edit: not just me, 11:49 on here:
José Mourinho sacked: Manchester United to appoint caretaker – live reaction!


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 18, 2018)

Sparky or Steve Bruce would be good for them


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 18, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Is Gary Neville available?



He's a fucking property developer now.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> He's a fucking property developer now.


Must have some spare time


----------



## Wilf (Dec 18, 2018)

Is Ron Atkinson still a racist?


----------



## Shechemite (Dec 18, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Is Ron Atkinson still a racist?



Isn’t he dead?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2018)

> Mourinho complained about the lack of new arrivals at Old Trafford, particularly in defence, during the summer.
> 
> During his time at Manchester United, he has signed 11 players for a total of £358.8m.


Pogba a big part of that figure


----------



## Wilf (Dec 18, 2018)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Isn’t he dead?


Hard to tell.


----------



## tommers (Dec 18, 2018)

chilango said:


> Also seeing Evra mentioned as a possibility???



Patrice Evra????   

please, please, please, please


----------



## Wilf (Dec 18, 2018)

tommers said:


> Patrice Evra????
> 
> please, please, please, please


I'd like Evra as manager and Keane his assistant. They could wheel each other in on a Hannibal Lecter trolley. I've given up on this season, so let's just go with the lolz.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2018)

Wilf said:


> I'd like Evra as manager and Keane his assistant. They could wheel each other in on a Hannibal Lecter trolley. I've given up on this season, so let's just go with the lolz.


i'm already looking forward to next season as ferguson's successor number 4 fails to impress


----------



## tommers (Dec 18, 2018)

Moyes is free.


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2018)

Curzon Ashton sacked John Flanagan end of last month despite him performing miracles season after season and he's local.


----------



## tommers (Dec 18, 2018)

Wilf said:


> I'd like Evra as manager and Keane his assistant. They could wheel each other in on a Hannibal Lecter trolley. I've given up on this season, so let's just go with the lolz.



It would genuinely be the most hilarious thing.  Stupid videos of him dancing into the dressing room "I love this game!!!"

They're going to go with somebody boring like Van Gaal though. 

What about Scholesy, Giggsy, Buttsy and Carrick(sy)?  Fresh from their success with Salford Utd.

Becks!!!  Fucking Becks!!!


----------



## Wilf (Dec 18, 2018)

tommers said:


> It would genuinely be the most hilarious thing.  Stupid videos of him dancing into the dressing room "I love this game!!!"
> 
> They're going to go with somebody boring like Van Gaal though.
> 
> ...


Perhaps we could get Alan Sugar for a few months before he legs it in the face of an incoming Corbyn government.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 18, 2018)

Man Utd fans on 606 and the likes have been bemoaning Mourinho "not getting what it means to be Man Utd".

Bruce, Hughes, Keane, Neville, Neville, Butt, Carrick, all working under the stewardship of a figurehead.  Like Redknapp.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 18, 2018)

Just as an aside, I wonder how it would have gone if they'd gone with Mourhino straight after Ferguson. Better I suspect.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2018)

Georgie Best is turning in his grave


----------



## Wilf (Dec 18, 2018)

tommers said:


> Moyes is free.


Not helping.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2018)

ferguson v auld moany

win %: ferguson 59.7% auld moany 58.3%
draw %: ferguson 22.5% auld moany 22.2%
lose %: ferguson 17.8% auld moany 19.4%

goals per match: ferguson for: 1.85 against: 0.91
auld moany for: 1.69 against 0.84

not so much between them as i thought


----------



## Wilf (Dec 18, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Georgie Best is turning in his grave


A sight faster than Phil Jones could.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 18, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> ferguson v auld moany
> 
> win %: ferguson 59.7% auld moany 58.3%
> draw %: ferguson 22.5% auld moany 22.2%
> ...


Ferguson out!


----------



## JimW (Dec 18, 2018)

Another one Corbyn's outlasted.


----------



## tommers (Dec 18, 2018)

is that the last we've seen of Mourinho?  Who else will employ him?  Has he now got enough moolah to never have to work again anyway?

He's looked like somebody who's wanted to get out for a while.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2018)

tommers said:


> is that the last we've seen of Mourinho?  Who else will employ him?  Has he now got enough moolah to never have to work again anyway?
> 
> He's looked like somebody who's wanted to get out for a while.


Long shot but Real?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2018)

tommers said:


> is that the last we've seen of Mourinho?  Who else will employ him?  Has he now got enough moolah to never have to work again anyway?
> 
> He's looked like somebody who's wanted to get out for a while.


now he can go clubbing whenever he wants


----------



## tommers (Dec 18, 2018)

It will never happen but... could you imagine if Klopp went to Old Trafford?

I'm not sure I would recover from that.  I'd have to be put in some kind of home.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2018)

tommers said:


> It will never happen but... could you imagine if Klopp went to Old Trafford?
> 
> I'm not sure I would recover from that.  I'd have to be put in some kind of home.


it's ok, klopp will go to auld trafford and then he'll board the team bus back to merseyside

i hope you're in some kind of home now, couldn't bear to hear about you sleeping on the streets


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2018)

tommers said:


> It will never happen but... could you imagine if Klopp went to Old Trafford?
> 
> I'm not sure I would recover from that.  I'd have to be put in some kind of home.


Would never ever happen

Jurgen Klopp turned down chance to manage Man Utd


----------



## tommers (Dec 18, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Would never ever happen






Just imagine though.

The anguish.  It would be... delicious.

You're right though, unfortunately.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Would never ever happen


no indeed, they have to appoint someone who'll fail


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2018)

Klopp would no more manage Utd that he would speak to a Sun journalist.


----------



## tommers (Dec 18, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Klopp would no more manage Utd that he would speak to a Sun journalist.



You sound nervous.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 18, 2018)

Didn't Klopp say he'd retire after Liverpool?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2018)

tommers said:


> You sound nervous.


he's waiting on his dinner to arrive


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2018)

tommers said:


> Just imagine though.
> 
> The anguish.  It would be... delicious.
> 
> You're right though, unfortunately.


Wenger is more likely than Klopp.

I get that Jurgen is desperate to leave the current bad vibes at Anfield and the awful LFC fan base.

Here he is 'losing the dressing room' recently


----------



## Dr. Furface (Dec 18, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Long shot but Real?


More chance of you getting that gig than of him going back there


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Wenger is more likely than Klopp.
> 
> I get that Jurgen is desperate to leave the current bad vibes at Anfield and the awful LFC fan base.
> 
> ...


but at least he's found the pitch


----------



## Johnny Doe (Dec 18, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Klopp would no more manage Utd that he would speak to a Sun journalist.



I remember Scouse fans telling me how ridiculous it was that people thought Torres might leave them for Chelsea, how he really got the club and was virtually honorary Liverpudlian......

That said, no-ones going to leave title challengers for today's Man U


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2018)

Harry Smiles said:


> I remember Scouse fans telling me how ridiculous it was that people thought Torres might leave them for Chelsea, how he really got the club and was virtually honorary Liverpudlian......
> 
> That said, no-ones going to leave title challengers for today's Man U


no one would leave cowdenbeath to go to auld trafford even


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2018)

Harry Smiles said:


> I remember Scouse fans telling me how ridiculous it was that people thought Torres might leave them for Chelsea,


Good bit of business that ^


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2018)

Dr. Furface said:


> More chance of you getting that gig than of him going back there


What sort of money are we talking


----------



## Johnny Doe (Dec 18, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Good bit of business that ^



Turned out that way!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2018)

Harry Smiles said:


> Turned out that way!


Great player at the top of his game.

Like Pogba and Sanchez


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 18, 2018)

tommers said:


> Moyes is free.



Aren't they still paying him?

Might as well get some value.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2018)

The Octagon said:


> Aren't they still paying him?
> 
> Might as well get some value.


comedy if nothing else


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Wilf (Dec 18, 2018)

Anyway, Pogba man of the match against Cardiff?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


>



looks like jm could do with some jd


----------



## Patteran (Dec 18, 2018)

Joe Reilly said:


> Laurent Blanc for interim role?



Solskjaer's the current bookies' favourite - gone from 50/1 to 2/1. Good seeing Kieran McKenna alongside Carrick, even temporarily. 

Pochettino early fans' favourite as replacement - & Paul Mitchell, supposedly the new director of football at OT, has worked with him before.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 18, 2018)

tommers said:


> You sound nervous.


Turn it in me old china. Kloppo would hate the weather in Moanchester.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Dec 18, 2018)

Patteran said:


> Pochettino early fans' favourite as replacement - & Paul Mitchell, supposedly the new director of football at OT, has worked with him before.



I'd say he's favourite for a pay rise and an improved transfer budget where he is.....


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 18, 2018)

Perfect time of year for Rudolf to make an appearance though...


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2018)

This is the best Utd thread evah


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2018)

Not too late for a remarkable top 4 finish


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Not too late for a remarkable top 4 finish


They're on the highway to hell, or at least a mid-table finish


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 18, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Not too late for a remarkable top 4 finish


I thought he always got to ride at the front? You know, to light the way like


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 18, 2018)

James Pearce (@JamesPearceEcho) Tweeted:
Cometh the hour..... James Pearce on Twitter


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 18, 2018)

Can a passing mod edit the thread title to something more fitting please ?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> Can a passing mod edit the thread title to something more fitting please ?


Impossible to call  can't blame the OP for this, could be 2nd or 19th  maybe a better title would be 'Manchester United 18/19 top half' or 'Manchester United 18/19 covered the Sanchez loss by selling Pogba'


----------



## Dandred (Dec 18, 2018)

My feelings to today


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2018)

Dandred said:


> My feelings to today


Any preferences on the future?


----------



## tommers (Dec 18, 2018)

Manchester United 18/19 Finishing Second Best to Brighton.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 18, 2018)

Gary Neville talks sense. Club needs to get its shit together and get plans in place for the next six months, yesr, five years. Bog knows it's great for us fans of other big clubs United aren't strong at the moment but somehow it's not right that they're _boring._


----------



## Voley (Dec 18, 2018)

tommers said:


> Has he now got enough moolah to never have to work again anyway?


I'd imagine. Going to cost Man U £18m to get shot of him, I just heard on the radio.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Gary Neville talks sense. Club needs to get its shit together and get plans in place for the next six months, yesr, five years. Bog knows it's great for us fans of other big clubs United aren't strong at the moment but somehow it's not right that they're _boring._


Neville has my vote as interim manager


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 18, 2018)

Voley said:


> I'd imagine. Going to cost Man U £18m to get shot of him, I just heard on the radio.


Ridiculous innit. He's been sacked for being rubbish at the job they wanted him to do but gets a huge amount of money.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 18, 2018)

Voley said:


> I'd imagine. Going to cost Man U £18m to get shot of him, I just heard on the radio.


That's so much per second, that if they'd sacked him in a really slow voice, they'd have save a tenner.


----------



## Voley (Dec 18, 2018)

Six grand redundancy I got offered a couple of months back! Six fucking grand! And I didn't slag Paul Pogba off once! Cunts.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2018)

Voley said:


> Six grand redundancy I got offered a couple of months back! Six fucking grand! And I didn't slag Paul Pogba off once! Cunts.


There's where you went wrong


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 18, 2018)

Just got 50/1 on current (but soon to be ex) manager of Germany Joachim Lowe to be the next permanent manager


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Gary Neville talks sense. Club needs to get its shit together and get plans in place for the next six months, yesr, five years. Bog knows it's great for us fans of other big clubs United aren't strong at the moment but somehow it's not right that they're _boring._


Yeh they should be entertaining and shit like Newcastle were under keegan


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2018)

AverageJoe said:


> Just got 50/1 on current (but soon to be ex) manager of Germany Joachim Lowe to be the next permanent manager


He'll fall prey to the auld trafford curse


----------



## shifting gears (Dec 18, 2018)

AverageJoe said:


> Just got 50/1 on current (but soon to be ex) manager of Germany Joachim Lowe to be the next permanent manager



There's £4 available at 159/1 on betfair exchange [emoji102]

Market has been nuts, Blanc was odds on this morning, now out to 8/1

Solksjaer the big mover, double figures this morning, trading just over evens now


----------



## tommers (Dec 18, 2018)

shifting gears said:


> Solksjaer the big mover, double figures this morning, trading just over evens now



Good stuff. He's the man to come in and take them down properly.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2018)

tommers said:


> Good stuff. He's the man to come in and take them down properly.


Auld solksjaer the submarine


----------



## TruXta (Dec 18, 2018)

Solskjær FGS


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 18, 2018)

From Zinedine Zidane and his three European Cups to the bloke who got Cardiff relegated.

Welcome to the wilderness, Manchester United...


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2018)

steveo87 said:


> From Zinedine Zidane and his three European Cups to the bloke who got Cardiff relegated.
> 
> Welcome to the wilderness, Manchester United...


That's not true  the national league is a carefully tended garden


----------



## binka (Dec 18, 2018)

AverageJoe said:


> Just got 50/1 on current (but soon to be ex) manager of Germany Joachim Lowe to be the next permanent manager


Do you mean permanent as in taking the job at the end of the season? You're not expecting Low to take the job as caretaker?


----------



## chilango (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2018)

Nuno? Howe?


----------



## agricola (Dec 18, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Nuno? Howe?



presumably by an official approach to Wolves, followed by agreeing compensation and a contract to take over as manager?




I will get my own coat


----------



## T & P (Dec 18, 2018)

Do transfer window rules apply to managers under contract as well, or just players?


----------



## belboid (Dec 18, 2018)

Bring Mike Phelan back!


----------



## paulhackett (Dec 18, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Nuno? Howe?


I don't know how to break this to you but Don Howe is dead.


----------



## agricola (Dec 18, 2018)

T & P said:


> Do transfer window rules apply to managers under contract as well, or just players?



just players


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 18, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Neville has my vote as interim manager


Gary or Phil?


----------



## agricola (Dec 18, 2018)

steveo87 said:


> Gary or Phil?



Tracey is the only one who has actually succeeded as a manager.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 18, 2018)

binka said:


> Do you mean permanent as in taking the job at the end of the season? You're not expecting Low to take the job as caretaker?



Permanent


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 18, 2018)

paulhackett said:


> I don't know how to break this to you but Don Howe is dead.


Fuuuuuuuucccckkkkk! I should stop getting my news off u75


----------



## TruXta (Dec 18, 2018)

On a more serious note. How deep does the rot go in Utd? Yes they've had some successes since Ferguson departed, but for a club of their financial clout they've done really very poorly when it comes to buying top talent and developing from within too - the odd player aside. Liverpool is merely one example of how easy it is for a club to become has-beens. Will it be 20 years until MUFCs next title?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2018)

TruXta said:


> On a more serious note. How deep does the rot go in Utd? Yes they've had some successes since Ferguson departed, but for a club of their financial clout they've done really very poorly when it comes to buying top talent and developing from within too - the odd player aside. Liverpool is merely one example of how easy it is for a club to become has-beens. Will it be 20 years until MUFCs next title?


No, they'll win the championship before then


----------



## TruXta (Dec 18, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> No, they'll win the championship before then


Yes, stay positive, Picks.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Yes, stay positive, Picks.


For me this is united's best season since 1990


----------



## binka (Dec 18, 2018)

AverageJoe said:


> Permanent


Ok what I was getting at is bookies will pay out on whatever manager is next in charge for ten competitive matches so if you bet on Low with the expectation he'll take over in the summer then you've lost your bet because they'll pay out on whoever takes the caretaker role 'til the end of the season


----------



## happie chappie (Dec 19, 2018)

Voley said:


> I'd imagine. Going to cost Man U £18m to get shot of him, I just heard on the radio.



Actually the figures quoted are an understatement when you factor in the losses made on Jose’s transfers. For example it’s unlikely we will get back what we paid for Lindelof or Bailey if they were sold, let alone Fred (whoever the fuck he is). Probably looking at a big loss on Pogba and lukaku too if they leave. If we lost an average of say £10 million on each that’s another £50 million wasted.  Then add in the loss of sponsorship. TV and prize money money when fail to qualify for the Champions League next season overall losses, including his payoff, could be heading up to three figures.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 19, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Any preferences on the future?



I think one of the Nevil brothers would be perfect! Also, this talk of Solskjaer is what had me laughing.


----------



## tommers (Dec 19, 2018)

Looks like it's Solksjaer.

Announcement on the website last night, quickly taken down, and congratulations from the Norwegian Prime Minister.

Hahahaha Hahahaha. That's the sort of shit we would do.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 19, 2018)

tommers said:


> Looks like it's Solksjaer.
> 
> Announcement on the website last night, quickly taken down, and congratulations from the Norwegian Prime Minister.
> 
> Hahahaha Hahahaha. That's the sort of shit we would do.


Solksjaer's favourite song is ac/dc's 'down down', which he listens to before every match


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 19, 2018)

Nobody's in charge, are they?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 19, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Nobody's in charge, are they?


Theresa May's in charge


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 19, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Theresa May's in charge


Out of Europe by March, then.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 19, 2018)

Fair play to Utd. Solksjaer is a club legend with managerial experience and no baggage.

Guess he might be made permanent if it goes well  if not the cost of sacking Moany and getting Poch is going to be a lot.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 19, 2018)

Promising 


> During his last managerial stint in English football, Ole Gunnar Solskjaer won three out of his 18 matches.
> 
> Not to put too fine a point upon it, his Cardiff reign was simply chaotic. Solskjaer continually tinkered with his team and didn't appear to know his best line-up. Only once did he stick with the same starting X1 from game to game," writes Paul Abbandonato.
> 
> During his time with Cardiff, Solskjaer provided little evidence to suggest he was up to the task of managing the biggest club in the world.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 19, 2018)

belboid said:


> Bring Mike Phelan back!


Looks like he might be asistant manager under Solskjaer


----------



## Patteran (Dec 19, 2018)

Ole confirmed, with Mike Phelan's shorts singing United's swan song. Talk of Meulensteen, too. A late return to the post-Fergie continuity that was interrupted by Moyes. But changing the manager, even for a heart warming favourite, while retaining the ownership model is just window dressing. As long as the Glazers are in charge, this managed decline will continue. And the only thing that will change that is another billionaire buyout, with Saudi money currently the favourite. Making it better will just make it worse. Happy Christmas.


----------



## chilango (Dec 19, 2018)

Happy players, attacking, entertaining football and hungry (ideally local) youth.

That's all I want in the short term


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 19, 2018)

United go for the "Norway for now" option then.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 19, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> United go for the "Norway for now" option then.


Europa means Europa


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 19, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Europa means Europa


championship means championship


----------



## Joe Reilly (Dec 19, 2018)

Patteran said:


> Ole confirmed, with Mike Phelan's shorts singing United's swan song. Talk of Meulensteen, too. A late return to the post-Fergie continuity that was interrupted by Moyes. But changing the manager, even for a heart warming favourite, while retaining the ownership model is just window dressing. As long as the Glazers are in charge, this managed decline will continue. And the only thing that will change that is another billionaire buyout, with Saudi money currently the favourite. Making it better will just make it worse. Happy Christmas.



Is Ole actually a Woodward pick? After the Liverpool game Fergie Gill and Woodward were reported deep in discussions. It make you wonder if that is where Ole's name cropped as Woodward had probably never heard of him. Moyes first big error was ditching all the Utd coaching staff including Phelan with like for like replacements from Everton. So Phelan's appointment is attempting to rectify mistakes made five years ago. The other mistake made five years ago was putting Woodward in charge. He is now on his fourth management appointment. With a fifth due in the summer. As much as anything else he needs to step back to doing what he does best - selling socks or whatever it is the Glazers love him for - with a proper football man to conduct the shaping of the football side. Overall there needs to be a return to an understandable footballing philosophy. Previously Ole had said that if given the opportunity he would 'build the side around Pogba'. As thing stand this would mean the center of his side being occupied by a hologram. Jose has gone. Woodward has to go. And unless there is a return to a  - team first approach - (as with France in World Cup)  Pogba too. That is what 'reset' really means.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 19, 2018)

First game for Ole vs Cardiff


----------



## Patteran (Dec 19, 2018)

Joe Reilly said:


> Is Ole actually a Woodward pick? After the Liverpool game Fergie Gill and Woodward were reported deep in discussions. It make you wonder if that is where Ole's name cropped as Woodward had probably never heard of him. Moyes first big error was ditching all the Utd coaching staff including Phelan with like for like replacements from Everton. So Phelan's appointment is attempting to rectify mistakes made five years ago. The other mistake made five years ago was putting Woodward in charge. He is now on his fourth management appointment. With a fifth due in the summer. As much as anything else he needs to step back to doing what he does best - selling socks or whatever it is the Glazers love him for - with a proper football man to conduct the shaping of the football side. Overall there needs to be a return to an understandable footballing philosophy. Previously Ole had said that if given the opportunity he would 'build the side around Pogba'. As thing stand this would mean the center of his side being occupied by a hologram. Jose has gone. Woodward has to go. And unless there is a return to a  - team first approach - (as with France in World Cup)  Pogba too. That is what 'reset' really means.



That's a good point about Fergie & Gill influencing the decision - Ole's too cute, too warm, too obscure a choice for Woodward. The Glazers love Ed because he brokered the deal. And as long as their dividends keep rolling in, I guess they'll keep him. But this level of failure threatens the valuation. 

A Director of Football has been touted for a while - as mentioned above, Paul Mitchell seemed to be lined up, & has ties to Pochetinno. There was also talk of Van de Saar in that role. United have fallen behind on all levels - I might have posted this before, it's a couple of years old now, but still relevant - Andy Mitten talking about the difference in youth policies between United & City. It's all down to investment - or lack of. United's pips are squeaking. 

Still, it's always nice to see Ole back. Even if it does make me feel old - first time in my life a United manager has been younger than me.

Ole Solskjaer red card - video


----------



## Joe Reilly (Dec 19, 2018)

Patteran said:


> That's a good point about Fergie & Gill influencing the decision - Ole's too cute, too warm, too obscure a choice for Woodward. The Glazers love Ed because he brokered the deal. And as long as their dividends keep rolling in, I guess they'll keep him. But this level of failure threatens the valuation.
> 
> A Director of Football has been touted for a while - as mentioned above, Paul Mitchell seemed to be lined up, & has ties to Pochetinno. There was also talk of Van de Saar in that role. United have fallen behind on all levels - I might have posted this before, it's a couple of years old now, but still relevant - Andy Mitten talking about the difference in youth policies between United & City. It's all down to investment - or lack of. United's pips are squeaking.
> 
> ...



The return of Phelan also points in the same direction, can't imagine Woodward coming up with him either. As for the director of football it would be better if he was picked on his own merits rather than because of any links to Ole's possible successor. Pochetinno is not a given after all. Utd need to go back to the core philosophy. And so a heavyweight in his own right, ideally ex-United, who has an instinctive understanding of what is required is the priority.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 19, 2018)

Joe Reilly said:


> The return of Phelan also points in the same direction, can't imagine Woodward coming up with him either. As for the director of football it would be better if he was picked on his own merits rather than because of any links to Ole's possible successor. Pochetinno is not a given after all. Utd need to go back to the core philosophy. And so a heavyweight in his own right, ideally ex-United, who has an instinctive understanding of what is required is the priority.


there is no plan at united. i fully expect another contender to arrive who departs with his tail between his legs and a massive payoff in his account.


----------



## RD2003 (Dec 19, 2018)

Can't help thinking that things would look a whole lot better at the moment if they'd kept Van Gaal.

Going for the second biggest name in management just because City had the first is as incredibly short-sighted as signing players just to stop City getting them-and then either not using them or fucking them up.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 19, 2018)

RD2003 said:


> Can't help thinking that things would look a whole lot better at the moment if they'd kept Van Gaal.
> 
> Going for the second biggest name in management just because City had the first is as incredibly short-sighted as signing players just to stop City getting them-and then either not using them or fucking them up.


i am very happy with the man utd board, and with the caretaker manager they have selected


----------



## ignatious (Dec 19, 2018)

Hopefully he is able to repeat his remarkable success at Cardiff, where he managed to take them from 17th in the Premiership to 17th in the Championship in just 9 months.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 19, 2018)

Even as a united fan I'm enjoying the lolz over this.  Loathsome distant owners, hopeless chief exec, what could possibly go wrong type stuff. Same time, hope it goes well for Solskjaer and he just manages to get a bit of feelgood and swagger back, a bit of _positivity_ at least. LVG and Mourhino, in their different ways were egotistical twats and poor old moyes wasn't exactly Mr Fun. Be just nice to have someone in charge who isn't a _cunt_.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 19, 2018)

Cardiff are going to want to prove a point, if they win it would be hilarious. Solskjaer's managerial record isn't great.....


----------



## Patteran (Dec 19, 2018)

Joe Reilly said:


> The return of Phelan also points in the same direction, can't imagine Woodward coming up with him either. As for the director of football it would be better if he was picked on his own merits rather than because of any links to Ole's possible successor. Pochetinno is not a given after all. Utd need to go back to the core philosophy. And so a heavyweight in his own right, ideally ex-United, who has an instinctive understanding of what is required is the priority.



Mitchell was touted a few weeks back, before Jose was sacked - the planned summer replacement may have been accelerated by events. Possibly relevant, Gill was spotted/presented at Carrington this morning. 

I don't know how United's core philosophy would work anymore. What was it? Busby's 'Just get out there & enjoy yourselves' prerogative to entertain succeeded by drawing on atypically large talent pool of players, crowds & local media that had been created by Mcr's early industrialisation. It was replicated under Ferguson, driven by a mad proletarian/presbyterian work ethic, then with added Prem & tv funds. Mcr's geographical/historical advantages have gone - the talent pool is global, the tv money gets everywhere, sugar daddies pop up all over, & the players are no longer driven/humbled by 50,000 dads & lads off the docks - & the commonality & solidarity of shared experience that unified the crowds has also gone. United was a weird popular front - a successful alliance between the parochial working class & the provincial business & media classes. And as long as turnstiles provided key revenue, a balance was maintained. Supporters have been replaced with global customers - that leverage & influence has gone, & won't be coming back. And can you even play two wingers anymore? 

Maybe? Fucked if I know, my old pal. Get Keane in, that's what I think. Keano, & relegation. Doc's Red Army Part 2.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 19, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> i am very happy with the man utd board, and with the caretaker manager they have selected


Hang on a minute, could I just check you out with my brand new _Sincerity Meter_?


----------



## Joe Reilly (Dec 19, 2018)

RD2003 said:


> Can't help thinking that things would look a whole lot better at the moment if they'd kept Van Gaal.



A quick look at his signings and - where they are are now - tells a different story.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 19, 2018)

Dandred said:


> Cardiff are going to want to prove a point, if they win it would be hilarious. Solskjaer's managerial record isn't great.....


Oh! I'd forgotten it was Cardiff next.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 19, 2018)

To be honest, all of the post-Ferguson sackings were justified. Don't mean just in the logic of 'modern football', more that there were no signs of improvement, they were playing shit football and the manager seemed to have lost the dressing room.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Dec 19, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Even as a united fan I'm enjoying the lolz over this.  Loathsome distant owners, hopeless chief exec, what could possibly go wrong type stuff. Same time, hope it goes well for Solskjaer and he just manages to get a bit of feelgood and swagger back, a bit of _positivity_ at least. LVG and Mourhino, in their different ways were egotistical twats and poor old moyes wasn't exactly Mr Fun. Be just nice to have someone in charge who isn't a _cunt_.



Yes, I can imagine as a Utd fan, acceptance and amusement, is your only option. Bizarrely, even as a Gooner, I'd hoped Ferguson would have stepped  in and restored you, and football generally, to former glories. Sadly, I think those days are gone. Utd have become a Brexit-like shit-show and the world has moved on past a point of possible return. Same for my beloved Arsenal - the margins for error don't exist anymore, once you're behind, you're not coming back


----------



## Joe Reilly (Dec 19, 2018)

Patteran said:


> Mitchell was touted a few weeks back, before Jose was sacked - the planned summer replacement may have been accelerated by events. Possibly relevant, Gill was spotted/presented at Carrington this morning.
> 
> I don't know how United's core philosophy would work anymore. What was it? Busby's 'Just get out there & enjoy yourselves' prerogative to entertain succeeded by drawing on atypically large talent pool of players, crowds & local media that had been created by Mcr's early industrialisation. It was replicated under Ferguson, driven by a mad proletarian/presbyterian work ethic, then with added Prem & tv funds. Mcr's geographical/historical advantages have gone - the talent pool is global, the tv money gets everywhere, sugar daddies pop up all over, & the players are no longer driven/humbled by 50,000 dads & lads off the docks - & the commonality & solidarity of shared experience that unified the crowds has also gone. United was a weird popular front - a successful alliance between the parochial working class & the provincial business & media classes. And as long as turnstiles provided key revenue, a balance was maintained. Supporters have been replaced with global customers - that leverage & influence has gone, & won't be coming back. And can you even play two wingers anymore?
> 
> Maybe? Fucked if I know, my old pal. Get Keane in, that's what I think. Keano, & relegation. Doc's Red Army Part 2.



Core philosophy? When Rugby chief Clive Woodard was preparing for what turned out to be a successful World Cup campaign he brought his entire squad to train with the Marines. Part fitness part team bonding. However the Marines also assessed his squad psychologically. The results shocked him. Eight out of the squad were identified as lacking in one vital area. They were not individuals the marines would ever want to share a trench with. When the chips were down the one back they were looking out for was their own. Woodward didn't identify them, but cleared them out, and won the WC. 

Now look at Utd's purchases since Fergie departed and ask yourself how many would have passed the test? Then when you assess the Ferguson selection, you instantly realise the question would have to be reversed - with the focus on the handful that _wouldn't_ pass muster. So in terms of core philosophy, systems have little to do with. Character comes first.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 19, 2018)

Harry Smiles said:


> Yes, I can imagine as a Utd fan, acceptance and amusement, is your only option. Bizarrely, even as a Gooner, I'd hoped Ferguson would have stepped  in and restored you, and football generally, to former glories. Sadly, I think those days are gone. Utd have become a Brexit-like shit-show and the world has moved on past a point of possible return. Same for my beloved Arsenal - the margins for error don't exist anymore, once you're behind, you're not coming back


Yeh once you're behind you're an arse


----------



## Dandred (Dec 19, 2018)

Taken from another site. 

Solskjaer at Cardiff: 

Hired January 2nd with Cardiff on 18 points after 20 games, sitting 17th in the Premier League:

Cardiff 0 v 2 *West Ham
Man City* 4 v 2 Cardiff
*Man United* 2 v 0 Cardiff
*Cardiff *2 v 1 Norwich
*Swansea* 3 v 0 Cardiff
Cardiff 0 v 0 Aston Villa
Cardiff 0 v 4 *Hull*
*Tottenham* 1 v 0 Cardiff
*Cardiff *3 v 1 Fulham
*Everton* 2 v 1 Cardiff
Cardiff 3 v 6 *Liverpoo*l
West Brom 3 v 3 Cardiff
Cardiff 0 v 3 *Crystal Palace*
Southampton 0 v 1 *Cardiff*
Cardiff 1 v 1 Stoke
*Sunderland *4 v 0 Cardiff
*Newcastle *3 v 0 Cardiff
Cardiff 1 v 2 *Chelsea*

P18 W3 D3 L12 GF17 GA42 

Finished 20th with 30 points.

Then in the Championship before getting sacked September 18th, sitting 17th:

Blackburn 1 v 1 Cardiff
*Cardiff *3 v 1 Huddersfield
*Cardiff *1 v 0 Wigan
*Wolves *1 v 0 Cardiff
Fulham 1 v 1 Cardiff
Cardiff 2 v 4 *Norwich*
Cardiff 0 v 1 *Middlesbrough*

P7 W2 D2 L3 GF8 GA9

So basically, he took them from 17th in the Premier League to 17th in the Championship within 9 months. Now he is going to managing Manchester United.


----------



## tommers (Dec 19, 2018)

yeah but he's won the Norwegian League with Molde 2 seasons in a row. 

6 years ago.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 19, 2018)

tommers said:


> yeah but he's won the Norwegian League with Molde 2 seasons in a row.
> 
> 6 years ago.


Ah, edited


----------



## Wilf (Dec 19, 2018)

Dandred said:


> Taken from another site.
> 
> Solskjaer at Cardiff:
> 
> ...


Or, to put it another way: 'Look Jose, this is the bloke United prefer as their manager to you'.


----------



## Patteran (Dec 19, 2018)

Joe Reilly said:


> Core philosophy? When Rugby chief Clive Woodard was preparing for what turned out to be a successful World Cup campaign he brought his entire squad to train with the Marines. Part fitness part team bonding. However the Marines also assessed his squad psychologically. The results shocked him. Eight out of the squad were identified as lacking in one vital area. They were not individuals the marines would ever want to share a trench with. When the chips were down the one back they were looking out for was their own. Woodward didn't identify them, but cleared them out, and won the WC.
> 
> Now look at Utd's purchases since Fergie departed and ask yourself how many would have passed the test? Then when you assess the Ferguson selection, you instantly realise the question would have to be reversed - with the focus on the handful that _wouldn't_ pass muster. So in terms of core philosophy, systems have little to do with. Character comes first.



'Caption this' 
'Under fire from the enemy, his first instinct is to plead with them about which members of his own side they should shoot.'

(I don't really think of football in such extreme militarised terms, but I know what you mean - old fella who sat behind us used to make us laugh/groan with his weekly roar of 'No shithouses in my team!')


----------



## tommers (Dec 19, 2018)

When people turn up for interviews at work I take a few potshots at them from my sniper nest on the roof.

Got to be made of stern stuff if you want to supply office stationery to the Greater Slough area.

#woodward


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 19, 2018)

chilango said:


> Happy players, attacking, entertaining football and hungry (ideally local) youth.
> 
> That's all I want in the short term


You'll be switching to Spurs or Chelsea then ?


----------



## RD2003 (Dec 19, 2018)

Joe Reilly said:


> A quick look at his signings and - where they are are now - tells a different story.


Doesn't necessarily mean that Van Gaal-no mug, as his record shows-wouldn't have made something of them. Keeping him would have brought stability. It must be 30 years since I can remember the United fanbase (the real one, not the plastic one) being so disunited (Ferguson out!, 'I'm not going again until he's gone...')


----------



## LiamO (Dec 19, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Solksjaer's favourite song is ac/dc's 'down down', which he listens to before every match



Is that not a Status Quo 'classic'?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

LiamO said:


> Is that not a Status Quo 'classic'?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 20, 2018)

LiamO said:


> Is that not a Status Quo 'classic'?


You're quite right I was thinking of go down. Although solksjaer is a great Quo fan too


----------



## Badgers (Dec 20, 2018)

Is Pogba going to stay now?


----------



## Dandred (Dec 20, 2018)

Mourinho & Man Utd: The Inside Story of the Inside Stories - Football365 

*Jose’s Travel Tavern*
Jose Mourinho’s isolation in Manchester is a recurring theme. His 895-night, half-a-million-quid stay at The Lowry has become the stuff of legend. Multiple studies have shown it is literally impossible for any mildly successful football twitter account to resist the obvious Alan Partridge jokes. We too are only human.

While the state of his Corby trouser press remains, alas, a mystery, the picture painted is clear. ‘Mourinho cut an isolated figure in Manchester and was often spotted sitting alone in the restaurant at the Lowry Hotel in Salford, his home in the city for two-and-a-half years,’ writes *ESPN’s Rob Dawson*, negligently failing to confirm the diameter of Jose’s plate.

‘Wearing cream chinos and a black jacket, the sacked 55-year-old sipped a cup of tea while looking out of the window,’ Dan Browns *The Times’ Paul Hirst*. ‘Behind him stood a grand piano, but alas Alexis Sánchez was not there to tinkle the ivories for his manager before he checked out of the hotel that he has called home for the past two-and-a-half years.

‘After a while Ricardo Formosinho joined Mourinho at the table, but his former boss barely spoke to him. Instead, Mourinho’s erstwhile assistant coach just sat as his compatriot’s phone pinged incessantly. According to those present, Mourinho fielded call after call, then he was replying to WhatsApp messages from those comforting him after his sacking.’

Just going for a walk. To the petrol station. Get some windscreen washer fluid. Anyone… anyone want to join me? Breath of fresh air??


----------



## chilango (Dec 21, 2018)

Solskjaer is definitely saying the right things so far.


----------



## heinous seamus (Dec 21, 2018)

Should have gone with Keano for a laugh.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 21, 2018)

chilango said:


> Solskjaer is definitely saying the right things so far.


He's said about everything tbh , we'll have to see if the he walks the talk. What would be his target in your opinion CL ie  top 4 or Europa top 5/6?


----------



## chilango (Dec 22, 2018)

The39thStep said:


> He's said about everything tbh , we'll have to see if the he walks the talk. What would be his target in your opinion CL ie  top 4 or Europa top 5/6?



For me?

A happier squad, playing better (attacking) football.  Give the FA cup a real go.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2018)

chilango said:


> Solskjaer is definitely saying the right things so far.


I'm looking forward to him doing his talking on the pitch


----------



## Patteran (Dec 22, 2018)

Joe Reilly said:


> Core philosophy? When Rugby chief Clive Woodard was preparing for what turned out to be a successful World Cup campaign he brought his entire squad to train with the Marines. Part fitness part team bonding. However the Marines also assessed his squad psychologically. The results shocked him. Eight out of the squad were identified as lacking in one vital area. They were not individuals the marines would ever want to share a trench with. When the chips were down the one back they were looking out for was their own. Woodward didn't identify them, but cleared them out, and won the WC.
> 
> Now look at Utd's purchases since Fergie departed and ask yourself how many would have passed the test? Then when you assess the Ferguson selection, you instantly realise the question would have to be reversed - with the focus on the handful that _wouldn't_ pass muster. So in terms of core philosophy, systems have little to do with. Character comes first.



You heard this from Keane? 

'They're not just weak players, they're weak human beings'.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 22, 2018)

chilango said:


> For me?
> 
> A happier squad, playing better (attacking) football.  Give the FA cup a real go.


Re happier: found it intersting that only three players  , Lingard, Bailly and Dalot posted on social media thanking him.


----------



## Joe Reilly (Dec 22, 2018)

Patteran said:


> You heard this from Keane?
> 
> 'They're not just weak players, they're weak human beings'.




I concur.


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 22, 2018)

Genuine question: why does the Man Utd kit looks so fucking cheap? It looks like a knock-off you'd buy for 75 Turkish Lira when you're on holiday and you've had too much to drink.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2018)

imposs1904 said:


> Genuine question: why does the Man Utd kit looks so fucking cheap? It looks like a knock-off you'd buy for 75 Turkish Lira when you're on holiday and you've had too much to drink.


Because it is fucking cheap and shoddy


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 22, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Because it is fucking cheap and shoddy



I thought the teams nowadays got the 'bespoke' versions of kits which were out of the price range of the mere plebs who watch them?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2018)

imposs1904 said:


> I thought the teams nowadays got the 'bespoke' versions of kits which were out of the price range of the mere plebs who watch them?


So many United shirts have been flung into the crowd this season the board has decreed the team wear cheap knock offs to alleviate financial loss


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 22, 2018)

Odd day for results in the EPL , West Ham , Chelsea, Man City  and Cardiff all lose at home .


----------



## chilango (Dec 22, 2018)

That's more like it. 

Still a long way to go, but that was great to watch.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 22, 2018)

New manager bounce 

Reality will come crashing back soon


----------



## Eggby (Dec 22, 2018)

Five goals for an attacking United team, seems like a long time since that happened, great stuff.  Also, West Ham and Chelsea lost.


----------



## Eggby (Dec 22, 2018)

Eggby said:


> Five goals for an attacking United team, seems like a long time since that happened, great stuff.  Also, West Ham and Chelsea lost.



And City


----------



## Favelado (Dec 22, 2018)

I hope he wins a few more and you give him the gig full time. It really has been a wonderful 2018.


----------



## shifting gears (Dec 22, 2018)

.


----------



## RD2003 (Dec 22, 2018)

shifting gears said:


> And here lies all that's good about the modern prem - Utd fans in good heart cos their city rivals lost despite a 15pt deficit before Christmas
> 
> Merry Christmas.... meeeeeery Christmas indeed [emoji23]


The Premier League has to be 'kept interesting' to satisfy the global customer base.


----------



## shifting gears (Dec 22, 2018)

Ah, the lizards


----------



## RD2003 (Dec 22, 2018)

shifting gears said:


> Ah, the lizards


Not the lizards. Business. Profit. Etc.


----------



## T & P (Dec 29, 2018)

A question for Man U fans. I fully understand your revulsion about the prospect of Liverpool winning the league, but if it came to a choice between them and oil-and-blood money funded Man City, how many of you would choose City? At the end of the day they’re still massive rivals, and there is so much to be objected about their owners and funding...


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 29, 2018)

T & P said:


> A question for Man U fans. I fully understand your revulsion about the prospect of Liverpool winning the league, but if it came to a choice between them and oil-and-blood money funded Man City, how many of you would choose City? At the end of the day they’re still massive rivals, and there is so much to be objected about their owners and funding...



I think Utd supporters have their hands full of objecting to their own owners tbh.


----------



## chilango (Dec 29, 2018)

chilango said:


>






T & P said:


> A question for Man U fans. I fully understand your revulsion about the prospect of Liverpool winning the league, but if it came to a choice between them and oil-and-blood money funded Man City, how many of you would choose City? At the end of the day they’re still massive rivals, and there is so much to be objected about their owners and funding...


----------



## Wilf (Dec 30, 2018)

T & P said:


> A question for Man U fans. I fully understand your revulsion about the prospect of Liverpool winning the league, but if it came to a choice between them and oil-and-blood money funded Man City, how many of you would choose City? At the end of the day they’re still massive rivals, and there is so much to be objected about their owners and funding...


I'd rather Liverpool won it. I like Klopp, don't particularly warm to Guardiola, but most of all for the 96.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 30, 2018)

Wilf said:


> I'd rather Liverpool won it. I like Klopp, don't particularly warm to Guardiola, but most of all for the 96.


… oh, yeah, and because of that cunt Ramos. Liverpool are owed one.


----------



## chilango (Dec 30, 2018)

Talk about a new manager bounce...


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 30, 2018)

Wilf said:


> … oh, yeah, and because of that cunt Ramos. Liverpool are owed one.


Pity they've not scored enough points for one since 1990.


----------



## Patteran (Dec 30, 2018)

T & P said:


> A question for Man U fans. I fully understand your revulsion about the prospect of Liverpool winning the league, but if it came to a choice between them and oil-and-blood money funded Man City, how many of you would choose City? At the end of the day they’re still massive rivals, and there is so much to be objected about their owners and funding...



City, all day. Tottenham if City bottle it. It's not revulsion in my circles, but there is an antipathy that goes both ways born of decades of hostile away trips & of genuine footballing rivalry.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 30, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Pity they've not scored enough points for one since 1990.


((((Technical issues))))


----------



## Wilf (Dec 30, 2018)

Patteran said:


> City, all day. Tottenham if City bottle it. It's not revulsion in my circles, but there is an antipathy that goes both ways born of decades of hostile away trips & of genuine footballing rivalry.


To be honest, I always hated citeh more. North Manchester schools that were evenly split between red and blue, mass brawls in the yard and out of school - sort of sets something in your psyche.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 30, 2018)

Wilf said:


> To be honest, I always hated citeh more. North Manchester schools that were evenly split between red and blue, mass brawls in the yard and out of school - sort of sets something in your psyche.


That's why Leicester would be better  winners than pretty much all the alternatives. Or Bournemouth


----------



## Wilf (Dec 30, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> That's why Leicester would be better  winners than pretty much all the alternatives. Or Bournemouth


Bournemouth knocked United out of the FA cup, 2-0 in 1984, so than can fuck off. And as for Leicester, I never really liked Frank Worthington's hair. Other than that, I tend to forgive and forget.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 30, 2018)

Patteran said:


> City, all day. Tottenham if City bottle it. It's not revulsion in my circles, but there is an antipathy that goes both ways born of decades of hostile away trips & of genuine footballing rivalry.


Not much of a rivalry - is it twice before in the PL era when we've even half threatened to win it?


----------



## Patteran (Dec 30, 2018)

Wilf said:


> To be honest, I always hated citeh more. North Manchester schools that were evenly split between red and blue, mass brawls in the yard and out of school - sort of sets something in your psyche.



Live north of the irwell now, but went to school west & south of it, & the split was more 70/30 - but consequently half my pals were/are blue. Closest I got to sectarian hatred was Leeds. But as a general feeling across Mancunian reds, I'd strongly suggest City viewed as the lesser of two (minor) evils as league champions.


----------



## Patteran (Dec 30, 2018)

TruXta said:


> Not much of a rivalry - is it twice before in the PL era when we've even half threatened to win it?



Still scarred by 70s & 80s school days.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 30, 2018)

Fair fucks. Those were the days.... _you neeeever waaaaaaalk aloooooone!_


----------



## Wilf (Dec 31, 2018)

Great quote from Pogba yesterday, every bit of it a dig at Mourhino. 


> “Maybe we have just realised that we are Manchester United and we need to be at the top of the league,” he said. “You’ve seen the reaction of the players. Everyone is enjoying themselves and that’s what we need. We need to enjoy playing football, work for each other.
> “We still won *some* games with the old manager. It’s just a different style of play. We are more offensive, we create more chances, play higher. So this is how we want to play. We want to attack. The manager wants to attack. And that’s what we are doing.”


Paul Pogba shines as Manchester United swat aside lacklustre Bournemouth

Have a feeling that as soon as we come up against teams in the top 4 some of the defensive frailties will be exposed again. But for now it's just good having a reasonable expectation that we can beat any of the rest (which is of course a measure of how far united have fallen this year).

I agree with what's been said on here and elsewhere about Woodward's role and certainly the players getting to the point where they weren't putting the effort in (not so much not trying, more taking a negative mindset into the games)*. But ultimately this is about Mouhino's priority this year of blame shifting, self justification and stinking the place out. That David Squires cartoon in the guardian perfectly sums him up. 

* e.g. Joe Reilly


----------



## chilango (Jan 13, 2019)

Pogba's pass just now...


----------



## Voley (Jan 13, 2019)

chilango said:


> Pogba's pass just now...


Yeah that was fucking brilliant. Good finish from Rashford too.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2019)

Feels like a draw would be best for Liverpool a fair result if it continues as is.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 13, 2019)

D'Gea, fucking hell.


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2019)

Bit of a result, that.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 13, 2019)

imposs1904 said:


> D'Gea, fucking hell.


Is that De Gea's French cousin? 

Good result for Liverpool, shame both couldn't lose etc ...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2019)

Utd (well De Gea) were lucky there. Spurs are usually pretty good at converting chances.


----------



## chilango (Jan 13, 2019)

chilango said:


> Rumours of Solskjaer?



...and 6/6. Best ever start of United manager?


----------



## Patteran (Jan 13, 2019)

chilango said:


> ...and 6/6. Best ever start of United manager?



Joint with Busby, maybe? *

I remember the heady days of 85-86 - opening with ten wins on the bounce. Then Robson's shoulder went, the board agreed to sell Hughes to Barcelona, & the team collapsed into a puddle as Liverpool did the double. 'Finished fourth in a two horse race' as some scouse wag put it.




ETA * You're absolutely right, beat Busby's record today.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 13, 2019)

Equal with Sir Matt in terms of league games innit? I guess there wasn't any league cup back in those days.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 13, 2019)

TruXta said:


> Equal with Sir Matt in terms of league games innit? I guess there wasn't any league cup back in those days.


FA cup, shurely?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 13, 2019)

Wilf said:


> FA cup, shurely?


Sure, but according to Wikipedia the first FA cup round wasn't until 1948. They did beat Liverpool 5-0 during his first five games in the First Division.

1946–47 Manchester United F.C. season - Wikipedia

I didn't know he'd managed them since 1945!


----------



## Joe Reilly (Jan 14, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Have a feeling that as soon as we come up against teams in the top 4 some of the defensive frailties will be exposed again.



That still seems to be the general consensus after the clean sheet yesterday. Spurs lost to De Gea not United and so on. 11 saves is cited as evidence. But how many of them were so clean cut De Gea had to seriously distinguish himself? Not many. Or arguably even any, due his deft positioning. The lloris save against the Pogba lob probably was the pick of the entire bunch in terms of sheer dexterity. 

One key moment not mentioned as far as I know was when Lindelof put his face in peril in order to win a vital header on the edge of the box. Many would have ducked out of that. He's got considerably more physical and generally looks more imposing. Not quite Vidic as yet, but the improvement is marked.  Could yet prove to be a steal. If Bailly recovers his own early career form then Utd may not need to dip into the transfer fund after all. 

First half Utd had the best of it, but couldn't maintain pace after 60 mins. Which points to the most damning stat from the Mourinho era: that Utd had been outrun and out sprinted by every side they had played up to that point. An improvement in terms of general stamina and the dividend is an obvious one. 

Top performers: De Gea, Lindelof, Herrera, Pogba, Rashford.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 14, 2019)

Early tip from me is you'll end up with around 75 points and 5th place.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 14, 2019)

TruXta said:


> Early tip from me is you'll end up with around 75 points and 5th place.


Another 34 points over 16 games, a thou over 2 points per game. Would be a fair bit better than Mourhino got this year, but not enough to give Solskjaer the job (unless they did something unexpected in the champs league or at least won the fa cup).


----------



## LiamO (Jan 15, 2019)

TruXta said:


> Early tip from me is you'll end up with around 75 points and 5th place.



81 and 4th for me. Ahead of Arsenal & Chelsea and behind Liverpool, Citeh and Spurs. 

Any other mystic Megs fancy their chances?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 15, 2019)

LiamO said:


> 81 and 4th for me. Ahead of Arsenal & Chelsea and behind Liverpool, Citeh and Spurs.
> 
> Any other mystic Megs fancy their chances?


Chelsea are so damned inconsistent it's hard to tell really. Arsenal are imploding slowly again so pretty clear to me that you'll overtake them soon and stay ahead.

That said the new manager bounce will be over soon and you'll start dropping points again.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 16, 2019)

Weird thing to say is, there haven't been many signings in the last 18 (?) months but I'm still not sure where the team is at. Not after the last 6 games and not after the Mourhino era. First 11 at least _should be_ at the level of fighting it out with Spurs for 3rd best in the PL. This year, every chance of 5th but I'm not convinced they'll get past Chelsea. At least Pogba's beginning to look like the player he should be.

Be nice to see Solskjaer get the job, just on the grounds of a nice bloke who played for the club getting it. However I hope to god they wait till at least close to the end of the season before deciding.


----------



## Patteran (Jan 16, 2019)

Joe Reilly said:


> That still seems to be the general consensus after the clean sheet yesterday. Spurs lost to De Gea not United and so on. 11 saves is cited as evidence. But how many of them were so clean cut De Gea had to seriously distinguish himself? Not many. Or arguably even any, due his deft positioning. The lloris save against the Pogba lob probably was the pick of the entire bunch in terms of sheer dexterity.
> 
> One key moment not mentioned as far as I know was when Lindelof put his face in peril in order to win a vital header on the edge of the box. Many would have ducked out of that. He's got considerably more physical and generally looks more imposing. Not quite Vidic as yet, but the improvement is marked.  Could yet prove to be a steal. If Bailly recovers his own early career form then Utd may not need to dip into the transfer fund after all.
> 
> ...



The diminished fitness levels are shocking. The cheered & jeered 'Fergie time' jokes about added minutes disguised the reality behind the threat that United posed back then - a level of fitness that let them run other teams ragged, that became more effective the longer a game progressed. I remember us talking about this long before fitness-tracking became the norm - United releasing the fat percentages of the players & Cantona was the leanest. It was still just about visible under Van Gaal, but it's faded now & needs prioritising, especially with Ole's style of fast pressing play. 

The worst thing about Moyes wasn't Moyes - it was his removal of the other key members of staff responsible for fitness & training, those capable of maintaining direct links to winning ways. Big Man History at play, forgetting football is a team game, putting everything on one individual. Ole bringing Phelan back to join Carrick & Dempsey seems to acknowledge this aspect -  success on the pitch involves a network of people & social relations, not one figurehead.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2019)

Pogba does not need to train  

Manchester United players Paul Pogba and Nemanja Matic miss training


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 21, 2019)

Gives away the reveal a bit posting this here, but figured it's the place for it...



Lord Camomile said:


> This is fantastic. The screenshots are my favourite bit


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 21, 2019)

LiamO said:


> 81 and 4th for me. Ahead of Arsenal & Chelsea and behind Liverpool, Citeh and Spurs.
> 
> Any other mystic Megs fancy their chances?


6th


----------



## Wilf (Jan 24, 2019)

If they win the next 5 - arse, Burnley, Leicester, Fulham and then psg, he probably gets the job. Maybe even after Fulham as a positive to go into the psg game. I will of course delete this post around 10 p.m. tomorrow.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 27, 2019)

Getting boring now.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 29, 2019)

A dodgy penalty and Fucking Fergie Time.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 5, 2019)

How much did United pay him off? Well, here's 2.2m Euros spunked in the direction of the tax man:
José Mourinho accepts prison sentence for tax fraud but will not serve time


----------



## TruXta (Feb 5, 2019)

Wilf said:


> How much did United pay him off? Well, here's 2.2m Euros spunked in the direction of the tax man:
> José Mourinho accepts prison sentence for tax fraud but will not serve time


How many now? You'd think that at some point they'd get the courage to actually jail some of these cheats.


----------



## chilango (Feb 9, 2019)

Well, well Top 4, for today at least.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 9, 2019)

PSG, Chelsea and Liverpool next, which will be... fun. Could lose all 3, could win all 3. Been a long time since the latter has even been a possibility. Even if they do lose some of these, I suspect they'll do it playing in a way that doesn't leave you in despair.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 12, 2019)

Wilf said:


> PSG, Chelsea and Liverpool next, which will be... fun. Could lose all 3, could win all 3. Been a long time since the latter has even been a possibility. Even if they do lose some of these, I suspect they'll do it playing in a way that doesn't leave you in despair.



Or draw all three because Chelsea can't possibly be as bad as on Sunday. As a City fan I wouldn't mind you beating Liverpool but in a way a draw would be fine as they could end up not winning the league despite losing less games than City cueing angry tweets from Dublin, Oslo and various SE postcodes demanding the Premiership change their rules.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2019)

twistedAM said:


> Or draw all three because Chelsea can't possibly be as bad as on Sunday. As a City fan I wouldn't mind you beating Liverpool but in a way a draw would be fine as they could end up not winning the league despite losing less games than City cueing angry tweets from Dublin, Oslo and various SE postcodes demanding the Premiership change their rules.


Maybe look in the FFP mirror before you start moaning about rule changes eh.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 12, 2019)

TruXta said:


> Maybe look in the FFP mirror before you start moaning about rule changes eh.



Already did. You're now relying on changes to rule changes.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2019)

twistedAM said:


> Already did. You're now relying on changes to rule changes.


We are? Last I checked we're even on points with a game in hand, and with dare I say an easier run on paper.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 12, 2019)

twistedAM said:


> various SE postcodes



What the link here? Is SE London a noted Liverpool supporting hostpot?


----------



## tommers (Feb 12, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> What the link here? Is SE London a noted Liverpool supporting hostpot?


Cockney Reds sir. Thousands of em.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2019)

#SackSolskjaer a thing yet?


----------



## chilango (Feb 12, 2019)

Sadly, it's a fair score. Once we lost Lingard and Martial we were never in it


----------



## rekil (Feb 12, 2019)

Goner Solskjaer.


----------



## chilango (Feb 12, 2019)

copliker said:


> Goner Solskjaer.



Nah.

Not his fault here.

Just shows the limits of where we are.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 13, 2019)

Could not watch the game but sounds like a fair result?

Can't see Utd turning this around in France with no Pogba. Not impossible but a big ask.


----------



## Patteran (Feb 13, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Could not watch the game but sounds like a fair result?
> 
> Can't see Utd turning this around in France with no Pogba. Not impossible but a big ask.



First half was pretty even, second half with the changes & with the threat of Martial removed PSG lost any tentativeness. Their midfield were very fast, Veratti cute, Mbappe lighting quick, & their defence reassuringly solid. 1-3 in Paris. Allez les rouges.


----------



## chilango (Feb 13, 2019)

Yeah, first 30 minutes was pretty even imo. We looked as good as them. They were a bit on the up towards half-time, but catchable. Losing Lingard and Martial killed us. Mata and Sanchez offered no threat at all and so we were on the back foot from then and PSG could play. 

We weren't "bad". Our midfield was fine. Defence ok. But showed the level of our squad really.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 13, 2019)

I really can’t stand that Glory Glory Man United song they play over the PA ever game, it’s so naff like those old 70s fa cup songs teams used to do on top of the pops.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 14, 2019)

Blimey. Almost £20 million to sack Mourinho and his crew.


> Manchester United have confirmed that sacking former manager Jose Mourinho and his coaching staff cost them a total of £19.6m after prematurely terminating their employment. The £19.6m figure has been formally disclosed under 'exceptional items' in the club's latest set of financial results for the second quarter of the 2018/19 season. Reports in December had estimated that Mourinho was personally entitled to around £15m in compensation.



Man Utd Reveal the Enormous Sum it Cost to Sack Jose Mourinho & His Coaching Staff


----------



## Eggby (Feb 16, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> Blimey. Almost £20 million to sack Mourinho and his crew.
> 
> 
> Man Utd Reveal the Enormous Sum it Cost to Sack Jose Mourinho & His Coaching Staff




Cheap at half the price!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 16, 2019)

Wish I could get a clause written into my employment contract to guarantee me a few million if I turn out to be a failure.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 16, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> Wish I could get a clause written into my employment contract to guarantee me a few million if I turn out to be a failure.


Add the Chelsea payouts ( apparantly Madrid havent relased any figures) and he has netted about £50m in being sacked


----------



## tommers (Feb 16, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> Add the Chelsea payouts ( apparantly Madrid havent relased any figures) and he has netted about £50m in being sacked


That explains a lot.  Fair play to him.


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 16, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> Add the Chelsea payouts ( apparantly Madrid havent relased any figures) and he has netted about £50m in being sacked



And people say he’s not a tactical genius


----------



## Wilf (Feb 16, 2019)

MadeInBedlam said:


> And people say he’s not a tactical genius


And not one micron of embarrassment as he pushes the wheelbarrows of cash round his house hotel suite. I _almost_ admire that in the sociopathic twat. Almost.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 16, 2019)

he's on Russia Todays books as well


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 16, 2019)

Mourinho and Galloway discuss Stalin’s heroic struggle against subversive doctors


----------



## Wilf (Feb 16, 2019)

He also supported the election of the current president of Portugal, Rebelo de Sousa (right winger, anti abortionist).


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 16, 2019)

That Mourinho is a bit a twat


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 16, 2019)

Wilf said:


> He also supported the election of the current president of Portugal, Rebelo de Sousa (right winger, anti abortionist).


Funny bloke de Sousa, despite his views (and the govt is actually a Soc Party/Communist Party/Left Block troika) hes very popular as he does a lot of community work feeding homeless, turning up to local tragedies like fires, and never seems to take any bodyguards with him.Always talks to the locals.


----------



## Eggby (Feb 18, 2019)

A smashing victory at the Bridge tonight especially after the PSG schooling, surely Ole Gunnar should be given the job, he has revitalised this club!


----------



## chilango (Feb 19, 2019)

Was an absolute joy to watch last night from the first kick to the post-match interviews.

Loving it under Solskjaer.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2019)

chilango said:


> Was an absolute joy to watch last night from the first kick to the post-match interviews.


It was only Chelsea ffs


----------



## ska invita (Feb 23, 2019)

Please beat Liverpool. Big game


----------



## Wilf (Feb 23, 2019)

ska invita said:


> Please beat Liverpool. Big game


Unlike most United fans, I'd rather Liverpool won the title than citeh, but yeah, fuck it, let's get a win. As a lifelong united fan there have always been reasons to be ambiguous about the club, the owners certainly but I always thought Ferguson was a bit of a cunt. It's nice to have a combination of success (so far), a nice guy in charge and a positive vibe in the team.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 23, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Unlike most United fans, I'd rather Liverpool won the title than citeh, but yeah, fuck it, let's get a win. As a lifelong united fan there have always been reasons to be ambiguous about the club, the owners certainly but I always thought Ferguson was a bit of a cunt. It's nice to have a combination of success (so far), a nice guy in charge and a positive vibe in the team.


i want spurs to win it, hence


----------



## Wilf (Feb 23, 2019)

ska invita said:


> i want spurs to win it, hence


Aye, go on then. And then they'll keep their fancy pants manager.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 23, 2019)

ska invita said:


> i want spurs to win it, hence


Never mind.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2019)

#oleout


----------



## Shechemite (Feb 24, 2019)

Badgers said:


> #oleout



Baby-face eating anarchists


----------



## Voley (Feb 24, 2019)

I like that Stone Roses chant.


----------



## chilango (Feb 24, 2019)

I'll take that given the injuries.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 2, 2019)

How many top quality goals in todays game? Great entertainment!


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 2, 2019)

Maggot said:


> How many top quality goals in todays game? Great entertainment!



Was very good


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 6, 2019)

Hahahaha! That’s a subs bench to, erm, sign for?

Good luck with that.


----------



## peterkro (Mar 6, 2019)

Hoop-de-fucking-do.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2019)

Truly astonishing result!


----------



## chilango (Mar 6, 2019)

Oh. My. God.



Fucking Solskjaer.


----------



## LiamO (Mar 6, 2019)

Think Ole may have passed the final stage interview then?


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 6, 2019)

What a ridiculous result.


----------



## Cerberus (Mar 6, 2019)

Well done United. Incredible result. Ole’s got the Midas Touch, what?


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 6, 2019)

Can't not give him the job after that.  Bloody hell.  Well done.


----------



## MrSki (Mar 6, 2019)

Congratulations to any Man U fans. An incredible result.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 6, 2019)

Name on the trophy. Oh well, let's see how far this goes.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 6, 2019)

The first time _in history_ for the Champion's League where a team has won a tie after being two or more goals down from the first leg at home!


----------



## T & P (Mar 6, 2019)

I might be mellowing out as I age. Since Ole took over I have found myself cheering on Man U on one or two occasions. This was one of them. My younger self would be appalled 

As an aside United has made me a bit of money in the last few weeks. The bookies were offering before the match started odds of 12-1 on United progressing, which looked very generous to me. Had to put four quid as a punt so a sweet return. Same when they played Chelsea two weeks ago. One-off FA Cup match at Stamford Bridge when anything could happen, and the bookies were offering nearly 6-1 on a United victory. Mental. I guess that’ll be over now.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 6, 2019)

Poor old PSG going out to a dodgy penalty . . .



















Nah, fuck 'em.


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 6, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> Can't not give him the job after that.  Bloody hell.  Well done.



Real Madrid might be interested now though


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 6, 2019)

AverageJoe said:


> Real Madrid might be interested now though


MU would never let him go.  They'd be happy with Poch.


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 6, 2019)

We'll see. Thay team is still run by Ferguson with Ole as the front man.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 6, 2019)

Lucky United!


----------



## hipipol (Mar 6, 2019)

Reckon its about time to open my Norwegian language School in Salford....

That was ace, whether you like MU or not that was riveting


----------



## T & P (Mar 6, 2019)

DexterTCN said:


> MU would never let him go.  They'd be happy with Poch.


They’d be mad to still be looking for a permanent manager, certainly so long as United’s form doesn’t suffer a catastrophic dip in form.


----------



## marshall (Mar 6, 2019)

Respect, that's an incredible result, Man Utd's turnaround this season is just remarkable.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 6, 2019)

A quiet moment of reflection.


----------



## Shechemite (Mar 6, 2019)

Beans?


----------



## marshall (Mar 6, 2019)

Of course they'll face a far tougher challenge at the Emirates on Sunday


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 6, 2019)

Via Twitter


----------



## Wilf (Mar 6, 2019)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Beans?


I call Rashford 'Beansprouts' - Jesse Lingard - NXG Online - NXGZINE Magzine
(You'll be none the wiser)


----------



## RD2003 (Mar 6, 2019)

Tottenham, Porto, Ajax, Manyoo so far.

It's all beginning to look a bit Europa League.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 6, 2019)

RD2003 said:


> Tottenham, Porto, Ajax, Manyoo so far.
> 
> It's all beginning to look a bit Europa League.



The European Cup will stay in Madrid.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 6, 2019)

imposs1904 said:


> Poor old PSG going out to a dodgy penalty . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seriously though, how is that a pen, the defender had his back to the ball - how can that be in any way deliberate? He cant have known anything about it?


RD2003 said:


> Tottenham, Porto, Ajax, Manyoo so far.
> 
> It's all beginning to look a bit Europa League.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 6, 2019)

...oh and who left a red sock in the away kit bag on wash day?
How to Get Pink Stains Out of White Clothes | Cleanipedia


----------



## ska invita (Mar 7, 2019)

Thank god theres VAR to finally clear up dodgey decisions that totally change the result


----------



## chilango (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## chilango (Mar 7, 2019)

You'll never win anything with kids (the sequel)


----------



## Patteran (Mar 7, 2019)

Patteran said:


> First half was pretty even, second half with the changes & with the threat of Martial removed PSG lost any tentativeness. Their midfield were very fast, Veratti cute, Mbappe lighting quick, & their defence reassuringly solid. *1-3 in Paris. Allez les rouges*.



Get in. I should have followed my bold instinct & lumped on. 

Is Rashford United's first (potentially) world-class homegrown striker? Can't think of another, not in the modern era.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 7, 2019)

football, bloody hell

I'm not a man utd fan but that was something special. that is what it is all about.


----------



## chilango (Mar 7, 2019)

chilango said:


> Happy players, attacking, entertaining football and hungry (ideally local) youth.
> 
> That's all I want in the short term



So, er, yeah...job done


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 7, 2019)

chilango said:


>



Fucking Solskjær.

I was getting used to hating United.


----------



## chilango (Mar 7, 2019)

I've had the Roses on shuffle all morning ffs.


----------



## Argonia (Mar 7, 2019)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Beans?



Then cheese


----------



## Patteran (Mar 7, 2019)

chilango said:


> I've had the Roses on shuffle all morning ffs.



Started at FC United, that song. Quite a few have drifted back over the last couple of seasons & taken the song book with them. 
'We'll carry on through it all, playing punk football'.


----------



## Eggby (Mar 7, 2019)

It's just getting kind of weird now with OGS, he'll be sorting out Brexit next...


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 7, 2019)

Well I thought Man Utd would be out in the second leg so well done but all this guff about the third richest club in the world suddenly becoming the triumph of the underdogs is a bit rich imo, they ain't no Ajax.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 7, 2019)

He's got the best winning % of any United manager - about 23 % points better than the second best (Ferguson)
List of Manchester United F.C. managers - Wikipedia

Admittedly hasn't managed that many games and it's likely to drop over the next month with the injuries they have. But still...


----------



## Wilf (Mar 7, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> Well I thought Man Utd would be out in the second leg so well done but all this guff about the third richest club in the world suddenly becoming the triumph of the underdogs is a bit rich imo, they ain't no Ajax.


Yeah, but PSG are quite a bit higher in the Cunty stakes than united at the moment. Saint Ole is just about using the force to blank out the dark side of United's wanky owners. Rejoice.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 7, 2019)

RD2003 said:


> Tottenham, Porto, Ajax, Manyoo so far.
> 
> It's all beginning to look a bit Europa League.


I'd _prefer_ to say, *REAL MADRID, DORTMUND, ROMA, PSG*...* your boys took one helluva beating! *


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 7, 2019)

Wilf said:


> I'd _prefer_ to say, *REAL MADRID, DORTMUND, ROMA, PSG*...* your boys took one helluva beating! *


Porto's win was particularly pleasing as its the first time they've got that far and they were the second lowest financial value of any team in this round.Cant see them getting any further mind.


----------



## Eggby (Mar 7, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> Porto's win was particularly pleasing as its the first time they've got that far and they were the second lowest financial value of any team in this round.Cant see them getting any further mind.




I remember Porto winning the European cup in the 80s and in 04 under Mourinho, mind you Utd should have put them out then but Scholseys goal at OT was disallowed.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 7, 2019)

Eggby said:


> I remember Porto winning the European cup in the 80s and in 04 under Mourinho, mind you Utd should have put them out then but Scholseys goal at OT was disallowed.


They won the League last year for the first time in 4/5 years and were great till Xmas . A little under that level at the moment but hard working, quite a compact midfield , can score but defence vulnerable to pace.


----------



## Patteran (Mar 7, 2019)

Nice highlights from BT. Includes Dalot's great wrong-footing cut-in at the 2.45 mark - he's a belter of a player.


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 10, 2019)

Still a *bit* shit then...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2019)

#oleout


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 10, 2019)

Turned out nice again


----------



## Favelado (Mar 10, 2019)

Give Ole the job now. Please. Before the bad run of results comes.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 15, 2019)

Favelado said:


> Give Ole the job now. Please. Before the bad run of results comes.


>>>>> Barca 

Theresa May now has more chance of getting her deal through than we have making the semi finals.


----------



## chilango (Mar 15, 2019)

Wilf said:


> >>>>> Barca
> 
> Theresa May now has more chance of getting her deal through than we have making the semi finals.



At least some of us will be getting out of Europe.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 15, 2019)

chilango said:


> At least some of us will be getting out of Europe.


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 15, 2019)

Thinking of signing up to Sky telly, just to watch Messi tear your defence to shreds.  May just go to the pub though.  Sorry.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 15, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> Thinking of signing up to Sky telly, just to watch Messi tear your defence to shreds.  May just go to the pub though.  Sorry.


Not going to happen - Phil Jones is fit again.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 16, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> Thinking of signing up to Sky telly, just to watch Messi tear your defence to shreds.  May just go to the pub though.  Sorry.


Its on BT Sports


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2019)

This is a dreadful performance against Wolves.


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2019)

And they're deservedly one down


----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2019)

Good good


----------



## chilango (Mar 16, 2019)

Wolves were tidy. We looked we were wading through mud. Fair result on the night.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 16, 2019)

Thats the way the world ends not with a bang but with a whimper


----------



## gawkrodger (Mar 16, 2019)

I live close to Molineux. The noise from that direction is impressive


----------



## tommers (Mar 28, 2019)

Ole Gunnar Solskjaer appointed Manchester United manager


----------



## hipipol (Mar 28, 2019)

Well done OGS
He'll be doomed now they've actually given him the job mind.......


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 28, 2019)

Solskjar will always live under the shadow of Egil Olsen, Norways greatest manager.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 28, 2019)

It's happened! I think this is good news in the long run for fans of other clubs.


----------



## Joe Reilly (Apr 3, 2019)

Is it a coincidence that as soon as his agent shuffles his hippo arse to check his back account Pogba's form goes off a cliff? And when it does the teams composure suffers. Ole might have confidence in Pogba as 'a player and a person' but I remain to be convinced. De Gea too, also in negotiating territory looked distracted against Wolves. And although Fred got the blame for the first goal the exact same combination also cost (or almost) a goal (was it against Bournemouth away?) previously. De Gea to Fred on edge of the box, poor control, robbed effortlessly etc. 

And for all the plaudits directed at the keeper, he rarely if ever takes pressure of his defenders. Rarely comes to claim a ball and even leave his six yard box. Smalling can have good games but always looks at full stretch/on edge possibly for that reason. Jones too, but even more frenetically. 

So combine these characteristics with the De Gea weaknesses and for that reason Utd _do_ need a commanding centre half/leader whatever the contrary sounds the coming out of OT suggest.  Again Lingard choose last night reminds us he is a squad player pure and simple. On the other hand Dalot looked useful going forward, although at 19 still getting used to the Prem, his defence is still questionable. While the McTominay display, coupled with the outing against PSG, and future as a standard bearer (future captain even) in centre mid-field looks assured.  If Herrera does go (which would be a shame) Utd are also then short in midfield. So right back, centre half, centre midfield, and right wing are the stand out gaps that need filling for a title challenging squad, assuming the situation with Pogba De Gea and to a lesser extent Lukaku can be resolved in a tranquil way.  

Sanchez, Darmian and Rojo need to be shown the door to enhance greater squad cohesion - if that is - they can persuade them to depart and persuade someone else to take them on.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 3, 2019)

tommers said:


> Ole Gunnar Solskjaer appointed Manchester United manager


ah yes, the kiss of death to the team's progress


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 4, 2019)

Joe Reilly said:


> Is it a coincidence that as soon as his agent shuffles his hippo arse to check his back account Pogba's form goes off a cliff? And when it does the teams composure suffers. Ole might have confidence in Pogba as 'a player and a person' but I remain to be convinced. De Gea too, also in negotiating territory looked distracted against Wolves. And although Fred got the blame for the first goal the exact same combination also cost (or almost) a goal (was it against Bournemouth away?) previously. De Gea to Fred on edge of the box, poor control, robbed effortlessly etc.
> 
> And for all the plaudits directed at the keeper, he rarely if ever takes pressure of his defenders. Rarely comes to claim a ball and even leave his six yard box. Smalling can have good games but always looks at full stretch/on edge possibly for that reason. Jones too, but even more frenetically.
> 
> ...


Dalot looked very promising at Porto going foward , very fast, good control and crossing but you are right in that its his defensive skills and awareness that need improving and coaching.


----------



## chilango (Apr 4, 2019)

I'm happy with Dalot so far.

I like the noises coming out of Old Trafford about buying young, hungry players rather than big names.

Much as I like Pogba, and I do, I wouldn't be too upset if he left and we invested the money in rebuilding an up and coming core. 

This squad has proven over the last half a decade that it isn't, quite, good enough. So there's few established players I'd shed a tear over leaving. Even DDG. Mata? Herrera? Lukaku? Yeah, any and all can go if they want. 

Build the new team around Rashford, Sancho, Greenwood, Mctominay etc. 

Sure that lacks experience, but experience should be a positive - leadership, game savvy etc. We're not getting that from our experienced players right.

If OGS has got one thing, it's the "ethos" we want. Build around that and have patience.


----------



## Riklet (Apr 10, 2019)

Gonna be interesting tomorrow! My instinct is United will get hammered, but then again, it is United. So who knows!


----------



## rekil (Apr 10, 2019)

Riklet said:


> Gonna be interesting tomorrow! My instinct is United will get hammered, but then again, it is United. So who knows!


Barcelona's CL away record isn't actually very good so a narrow win at best. They can be got at though. Cue 4-0 var assisted drubbing. Home is a different story however.

I am not a 'fan' of either side.


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 10, 2019)

Should be a right laugh this...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2019)

I just hope the sport of football is the winner tonight


----------



## ska invita (Apr 10, 2019)

Did I just see Young doing poppers in the tunnel?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2019)

> Alan Green
> BBC Radio 5 live at Old Trafford
> 
> This is like watching a Champions League team against a Championship team at the moment


----------



## ska invita (Apr 10, 2019)

ska invita said:


> Did I just see Young doing poppers in the tunnel?


Im not the only one who saw this


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 10, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> Should be a right laugh this...


It wasn't, it was like pulling teeth.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 10, 2019)

some amazing cheating in that


----------



## rekil (Apr 10, 2019)

In true pub bore style I covered as many outcomes as possible but I was right.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2019)

Could have been better and could have been worse for Utd I think ish.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 10, 2019)

Everything to play for but I must say Lukaku is not looking up to his price tag .


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> Everything to play for but I must say Lukaku is not looking up to his price tag .


Compared to Pogba as %?


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 10, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Compared to Pogba as %?


Did Man Utd have a shot on target in that game? I was watching Juventus on one screen and Utd on another but never saw one.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2019)

Is that four defeats in five games for Solskjaer now? #oleout


----------



## Favelado (Apr 10, 2019)

The wheels are falling off Ole.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 11, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Is that four defeats in five games for Solskjaer now? #oleout


Yeah, but we'll always have Paris.


----------



## Riklet (Apr 11, 2019)

I mean 1-0 to Barcelona is not a terrible result. I think the next game will be much more decisive...


----------



## N_igma (Apr 11, 2019)

A few observations:
1) Young is absolute gash
2) McTominay is unreal and United’s biggest prospect imo
3) If Barca play like that over two legs against Liverpool* we will win.

*Provided we play each other of course


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## Joe Reilly (Apr 16, 2019)

De Gea crated a goal for West Ham on Saturday and had another assist tonight. Young has maximized on his career and fair play for that but at near 34 is not suited to play out of position at  this level if he ever was. Smalling can hold his head up. Jones always in crisis mode. Lindelof pretty much hid. Fred does ok for a period and then concedes possession for no particular reason. Pogba seemed to be looking to get booked. Superb player on his day - but again signs of a character flaw when everything is not going swimmingly. McTominay, again could more than hold his head up. Lingard out of his depth. Martial the type of performance (if that's the word) that saw him excluded from the French World Cup squad. Rashford, had a couple of chances to do something in the first 10 mins but fluffed them. Needs to get back to working on his game and forget the hype.


----------



## chilango (Apr 17, 2019)

Lack of quality (both technical and mental) clear for all to see.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 17, 2019)

Barcelona are on another level though, and should by rights win the CL. very intimidating to play against Im sure. I wouldn't be too harsh, ManU have been on good form of late, and theres no surprise in the overall result between the 6th best team in England vs the best team in Europe if not the world.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 17, 2019)

Just checked La Liga table: Barca have lost two in 32 of their last league games this season and are 9 points clear at the top
If one of Man Us early chances went in it couldve been different, but once Messi opened the scoring it was all over really


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 17, 2019)

Riklet said:


> I mean 1-0 to Barcelona is not a terrible result. I think the next game will be much more decisive...



Certainly was.

Barcelona have no right to win the CL. They won’t beat any of Ajax, Man City or Liverpool. United are short on class. I came over to Barcelona yesterday on the plane with Utd fans and they were being realistic, talking about 12-18 months rebuilding, and looking forward to “going to some different places next season” in the Europa League. I hear Azerbaijan is nice at this time of year.

They were also clutching at straws at Tottenham being reportedly £500m in debt. “Even worse than us”.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 17, 2019)

> This time Messi took the ball just past the centre circle. He saw the space ahead of him. He also saw Jones ahead of him. As the United man veered back into his path there was a nutmeg so gentle it was almost loving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ska invita (Apr 17, 2019)

planetgeli said:


> Certainly was.
> 
> Barcelona have no right to win the CL. They won’t beat any of Ajax, Man City or Liverpool. United are short on class. I came over to Barcelona yesterday on the plane with Utd fans and they were being realistic, talking about 12-18 months rebuilding, and looking forward to “going to some different places next season” in the Europa League. I hear Azerbaijan is nice at this time of year.
> 
> They were also clutching at straws at Tottenham being reportedly £500m in debt. “Even worse than us”.


Massively underappreciating their professionalism.
Also scratch Man City from that list, after tonight they're 'going home on a shit mini bus '


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 17, 2019)

Ole out of his depth. can't see any improvement.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 18, 2019)

after watching spurs citeh game, this looks like another shambolic appointment by edward woodward. Should have waited for Pooch.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 19, 2019)

Deeply disturbing:

Ashley Young: Manchester United condemn racist abuse of defender


----------



## Dandred (Apr 21, 2019)

4-0 nil and not even a shot on target.


----------



## agricola (Apr 21, 2019)

Dandred said:


> 4-0 nil and not even a shot on target.



FAKE NEWS

they had at least one


----------



## belboid (Apr 21, 2019)

I'm sure they'll bounce back on wednesday.


----------



## chilango (Apr 21, 2019)

Just for the record I care more about OGS than any single one of the current team.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 21, 2019)

belboid said:


> I'm sure they'll bounce back on wednesday.


'From the bitter heart of hell I stab at thee citeh'.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 21, 2019)

> And you may find yourself behind  the wheel of a large automobile


----------



## Badgers (Apr 21, 2019)

Blimey 


> United have lost six of their past eight games in all competitions, while a fifth successive away defeat - for the *first time since 1981* - leaves them facing the prospect of Europa League football next season.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 21, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Blimey


Oh, but statistics don't tell the full story... 

After 'that night' in Barceona, ole has spent his time smashing mirrors and walking under ladders, had to tell in the end. Just think, if he'd stayed at Cardiff, he could have been the new Neil Warnock and standing for the Brexit Party.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 21, 2019)

It's still tight for 4th so there's a(n entirely fanciful) scenario where they win 3 of the last 4 say, but lose out on their shit goal difference, a legacy of Mourhino. He'd like that.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 21, 2019)

Favelado said:


> Give Ole the job now. Please. Before the bad run of results comes.


Proud of this.


----------



## Argonia (Apr 21, 2019)

I predict you will come ninth next season.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 21, 2019)

That was painful.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 21, 2019)

It's going to be quite painful watching Solskjaer doing the accelerated ageing thing.  I think it's going to look a bit like when Bilbo gets that weird ring-lust face.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 21, 2019)

alsoknownas said:


> It's going to be quite painful watching Solskjaer doing the accelerated ageing thing.  I think it's going to look a bit like when Bilbo gets that weird ring-lust face.


He'll slowly become Ole van Moyes-hino.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 21, 2019)

> Neville said: “The fact he [Solskjaer] had to apologise to the fans is embarrassing. I’ve often said that if clubs have weeds in the garden, you’ve got to get rid of them. But there are Japanese weeds rotting that football club, and it’s attacking the foundations of the house that need dealing with properly. That performance was rancid. I don’t need to name names, you know who they are. They are in the newspapers every day, they are on social media today.”



Who are they?


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 22, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> Who are they?


Pogba.

Lingard.


And it's fucking hilarious.


----------



## Joe Reilly (Apr 22, 2019)

It all flows from Woodward. Who else would have paid £50 million for Fred? Paid Sanchez (already showing signs at Arsenal of being over the hill) the ludicrous amounts that has upset the entire wage structure?  Gifted Jones a 4 and half year extension to his contract, when he plays a dozen games a season? Has not unloaded Darmain/Rojo years ago? And then haggles with Herrera who- for very good reasons - is a fan favourite, until he leaves on a free? 

More than anything else Woodward undermined the last manager by backing the players against him. 

And now with Pogba again in the vanguard they are pulling precisely the same stunt under an entirely different regime. Entirely different except for Woodward. The fish rots from the head down. More than anything else it is Woodward that needs to be removed.  And if United really want to win anything over the longer term, rather than play in spurts, his favorites Pogba and Martial and for slightly different reasons, Lukaku must all be ushered to the door marked exit after him. Even if it didn't quite mean £250 mill in the kicker as a result it would still be good business in terms of the character of the club.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 22, 2019)

Argonia said:


> I predict you will come ninth next season.


I like your optimism


----------



## LiamO (Apr 23, 2019)

So all Utd have to do to leapfrog Arsenal and go level on points with Spurs & Chelsea is give City a good doing? Piece of piss.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 23, 2019)

The Ole bus as skidded into the ditch. Flipped over onto its back with the wheels still spinning. What a crass appointment. Anyone remember Jose saying coming 2nd in the league with this very same team was he proudest achievement? How we all rolled our eyes and laughed. Well under comrade Ole this very same team has got worse and worse.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 23, 2019)

LiamO said:


> So all Utd have to do to leapfrog Arsenal and go level on points with Spurs & Chelsea is give City a good doing? Piece of piss.



arsenal are home to wolves, who have a terrible away record.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 23, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> arsenal are home to wolves, who have a terrible away record.



Wolves are at home against Arsenal, who have a terrible away record.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 23, 2019)

LiamO said:


> So all Utd have to do to leapfrog Arsenal and go level on points with Spurs & Chelsea is give City a good doing? Piece of piss.


There is that little problem though, with the exception of citeh and Liverpool, nobody seems keen on staying in the top 4 at the moment. But yeah, even if united do take the radical route and start winning matches again, their poor goal difference means they will almost certainly still lose out.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 23, 2019)

Wilf said:


> There is that little problem though, with the exception of citeh and Liverpool, nobody seems keen on staying in the top 4 at the moment. But yeah, even if united do take the radical route and start winning matches again, their poor goal difference means they will almost certainly still lose out.


... also, if I've got this right, Spurs, Arsenal and Chelsea could all drop out of the top 4 but get a place in next year's Champions League by winning one of the Euro competitions this year (England is limited to 4 entrants). United are fucked.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 23, 2019)

Liverpool or Spurs win the CL and finish top 4 - 4 CL places, 1-4 in the league.

Spurs win the CL and finish 5th/6th - 5 CL places, 1-4 and Spurs.

Arsenal or Chelsea win the EL and finish top 4 - 4 CL places, 1-4.

Arsenal or Chelsea win the EL and finish  5th/6th - 5 places, 1-4 and Arsenal/Chelsea.

Spurs win the CL and finish 5th/6th, and Arsenal/Chelsea win the EL and finish 5th/6th - 5 places, 1-3 + Spurs + Arsenal/Chelsea.

Hope that clears things up


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 24, 2019)

Astonishing .  Man Utd priced at 13/2 to win at home tonight. How the mighty have fallen.


----------



## chilango (Apr 24, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> Astonishing .  Man Utd priced at 13/2 to win at home tonight. How the mighty have fallen.



You'd be throwing your money away.
There's no way we're beating City tonight. No way.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 24, 2019)

COME ON UNITED


----------



## Wilf (Apr 24, 2019)

Favelado said:


> COME ON UNITED


Are you suggesting we forge an alliance? If so, you'll need to bend the knee to King Ole in the North. And there'll be no Red Weddings.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 24, 2019)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Liverpool or Spurs win the CL and finish top 4 - 4 CL places, 1-4 in the league.
> 
> Spurs win the CL and finish 5th/6th - 5 CL places, 1-4 and Spurs.
> 
> ...


Yes.  I'd somehow misread the bit in this link that says '*A maximum of five English clubs can qualify for the Champions League' *as limited to 4. 
Title race, top four, promotion and relegation – what's still at stake?

Though my point still stands that united could (_theoretically_) get a top 4 spot but miss out on CL (your last scenario). Would be the perfect end to a perfect season.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 24, 2019)

Anyway, forget all the club loyalties, all the stuff about which team united fans dislike most, I just want to see the look on Guardiola's serious but unhinged face if Pogba (with blue hair) does it again. I also want to see a journalist ask him if they are still chasing the quadruple treble double?


----------



## happie chappie (Apr 24, 2019)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 168818



There's no dilemma - I would rather there be a thermo-nuclear war that wiped out the whole of humanity than Liverpool win the league.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2019)

happie chappie said:


> There's no dilemma - I would rather there be a thermo-nuclear war that wiped out the whole of humanity than Liverpool win the league.


#oleout


----------



## happie chappie (Apr 24, 2019)

Badgers said:


> #oleout



Ole’s at the wheel but Sanchez, Paul Pogba and Fred have trashed the engine, slashed the brake pipes, smashed the windscreen and ripped out all the seats.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 24, 2019)

Looks like we've come to the beautiful day where Manure fans are actually tripping over themselves to admit that they are shit


----------



## Wilf (Apr 24, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Looks like we've come to the beautiful day where Manure fans are actually tripping over themselves to admit that they are shit


Aren't you forgetting something? Better start being nice to us if you want Phil Jones to score a 94th minute towering header to hand you the title.


----------



## belboid (Apr 24, 2019)

I, for one, have always thought that Manchester United are a fine upstanding team who play with fire and flare, and are always an absolute joy to watch.


----------



## tommers (Apr 24, 2019)

belboid said:


> I, for one, have always thought that Manchester United are a fine upstanding team who play with fire and flare, and are always an absolute joy to watch.


Steady on.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## chilango (Apr 24, 2019)

Watching this in the pub with a Liverpool fan


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 24, 2019)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 168864



Please let this be real and worn without irony.  The fucking state of that


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2019)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Please let this be real and worn without irony.  The fucking state of that


#jumpersforgoalposts


----------



## tommers (Apr 24, 2019)

Badgers said:


> View attachment 168864


Oh fucking behave.

I'm presuming that's a Liverpool fan.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 24, 2019)

So...Cantona then


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2019)

What on ouef are you on about


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 24, 2019)

tommers said:


> Oh fucking behave.
> 
> I'm presuming that's a Liverpool fan.


Fuckin hope not.

Anyone got a working stream my IPTV's gone down.


----------



## tommers (Apr 24, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Fuckin hope not.
> 
> Anyone got a working stream my IPTV's gone down.


How has he managed to get the Man Utd badge on the wrong side? He must have cut it off and sewn it back on. And the Nike swoosh.

Unless I'm going mad.

Oh the swoosh is on the right side. He's just moved the badge.

But he's put it lower as well so he doesn't cover up the swoosh.

I need to stop looking at it.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2019)

More even that expected tbf 

City looked more likely to score imo and Utd working a lot harder to stay level.


----------



## peterkro (Apr 24, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Fuckin hope not.
> 
> Anyone got a working stream my IPTV's gone down.


have some flash links all Nbcsn though can't find a ace stream of sky (anyone got one?)


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 24, 2019)

CUNTZ


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2019)

FFS


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 24, 2019)

SLOPPY CUNTZ


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## tommers (Apr 24, 2019)

Big moment here lads. Are you nervous? Do you want Pogba to score?


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 24, 2019)

USELESS CUNTZ


----------



## tommers (Apr 24, 2019)

De Gea is having a nightmare.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 24, 2019)

tommers said:


> Big moment here lads. Are you nervous? Do you want Pogba to score?


Nah to be honest Tommo I've not thought they've had a chance against Shiteh for most of the season.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2019)

If they can keep it under 0-5 that is the best anyone can hope for.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 24, 2019)

Badgers said:


> If they can keep it under 0-5 that is the best anyone can hope for.


Oh I don't know mate the idea of Citeh putting 6 past them is quite thrilling now De Gea's arse has gone.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Oh I don't know mate the idea of Citeh putting 6 past them is quite thrilling now De Gea's arse has gone.


I imagine that now Ole is looking to sign players there will be a stampede from the top clubs to Olde Trafford and Europa glory.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 24, 2019)

https://www.walkingfootballunited.co.uk/


----------



## Wilf (Apr 24, 2019)

That's played 9, won 2 lost 7. Worst run of results since... maybe even that year they went down mid 70s? Must also be breaking some kind of record in terms of a good run followed directly by a stupendously shit run.

Sorry Scousers.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2019)

Seven defeats in nine games (worst run since 1962 or 72) so a lot of work to do. Luckily with a solid backbone of Pogba and Sanchez propping up the side it should be an easy task.

Fans walked out already


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 24, 2019)

Wilf said:


> T
> 
> Sorry Scousers.


Don't apologise lad, it's still fucking great watching you lose


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Sorry Scousers.


It's okay. 

To be fair, we expected so little tonight...


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 24, 2019)

what a monumental error appointing OGS. probably thought they had a potential zidane on the hands. a former player taking the helm bringing back glory. absolute garbage. trash. shit.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 24, 2019)

Look, I've got feelings...


----------



## Wilf (Apr 24, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> what a monumental error appointing OGS. probably thought they had a potential zidane on the hands. a former player taking the helm bringing back glory. absolute garbage. trash. shit.


Given a choice, I'd rather sack woodward and, particularly the owners. But yeah. He was perfect for getting a post-mourhino smiley faced bounce, but there was nothing in his career so far that suggested he had the nous for top 4 football or better.


----------



## chilango (Apr 24, 2019)

I was watching goals from 92/3 at the gym today.bit made sad, and happy. 

How far we've fallen. But at least I got to see it.

OGS has my full support, but I really fear for him. It's a massive job and I don't think the owners are up for it..


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 24, 2019)

It’s hilarious how a decent run of results against absolutely nobody (barring a 1-0 win against Spurs) guaranteed Solskjær the job. How stupid was that. 

Nice work if you can get it.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 24, 2019)

yeah. how many millions is it going to cost when we sack him?


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 24, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Anyway, forget all the club loyalties, all the stuff about which team united fans dislike most, I just want to see the look on Guardiola's serious but unhinged face if Pogba (with blue hair) does it again. I also want to see a journalist ask him if they are still chasing the quadruple treble double?


Don't you worry your perty head about that


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 24, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> yeah. how many millions is it going to cost when we sack him?


Isn't Moyes contract still running ?


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 24, 2019)

apparently so


----------



## RD2003 (Apr 24, 2019)

I'm old school City, so any and every derby win is almost better than a trophy. But fuck me, how did United, in what was (cynically) designed from the start to be a one-team league, manage to fuck up the Ferguson succession so badly? It seems there is no 'United way', just a Ferguson way, in what was, when all is said and done, a skewed competition. Make the game all about the money and bigger and more skilful competitors are going to come along... Personally I don't like it, but if that that's the way it was designed... United were always a good cup side.

Anyway, whoever comes out on top in this two-horse race will have thoroughly deserved it.


----------



## belboid (Apr 25, 2019)

belboid said:


> I, for one, have always thought that Manchester United are a fine upstanding team who play with fire and flare, and are always an absolute joy to watch.


I don't know who nicked my log-in for that comment, but I think it is fair to say, in light of recent events, that ManUre are a useless load of overpaid, lazy, showboating twats.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2019)

Sanchez played for 12 minutes

Touch map

 

£391,346 a week (or £20.35m per annum)


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2019)

Chelsea at the weekend then


----------



## Ted Striker (Apr 25, 2019)

RD2003 said:


> in what was (cynically) designed from the start to be a one-team league


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 25, 2019)

belboid said:


> I don't know who nicked my log-in for that comment, but I think it is fair to say, in light of recent events, that ManUre are a useless load of overpaid, lazy, showboating twats.


Jamie Jackson (Guardian ) player ratings and comments :
Manchester United 0-2 Manchester City: Premier League player ratings | Jamie Jackson


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> Jamie Jackson (Guardian ) player ratings and comments :
> Manchester United 0-2 Manchester City: Premier League player ratings | Jamie Jackson


A bit generous ^


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Apr 25, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> Jamie Jackson (Guardian ) player ratings and comments :
> Manchester United 0-2 Manchester City: Premier League player ratings | Jamie Jackson



Sanchez' single touch of the ball in his 10 mins must have been a good one to get a 5.


----------



## Joe Reilly (Apr 25, 2019)

Joe Reilly said:


> It all flows from Woodward. Who else would have paid £50 million for Fred? Paid Sanchez (already showing signs at Arsenal of being over the hill) the ludicrous amounts that has upset the entire wage structure?  Gifted Jones a 4 and half year extension to his contract, when he plays a dozen games a season? Has not unloaded Darmain/Rojo years ago? And then haggles with Herrera who- for very good reasons - is a fan favourite, until he leaves on a free?
> 
> More than anything else Woodward undermined the last manager by backing the players against him.
> 
> And now with Pogba again in the vanguard they are pulling precisely the same stunt under an entirely different regime. Entirely different except for Woodward. The fish rots from the head down. More than anything else it is Woodward that needs to be removed.  And if United really want to win anything over the longer term, rather than play in spurts, his favorites Pogba and Martial and for slightly different reasons, Lukaku must all be ushered to the door marked exit after him. Even if it didn't quite mean £250 mill in the kicker as a result it would still be good business in terms of the character of the club.



"If" is now the central question.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 25, 2019)

I really wish Ole would shut up and stop yapping on about the Fergie years and the United "way" and just get on with sorting the mess out. He even mentioned he doesn't park his car in a certain spot as he still considers it fergie parking spot 

for goodness sake, the fergie era is gone. MOVE on.


----------



## happie chappie (Apr 25, 2019)

Joe Reilly said:


> It all flows from Woodward. Who else would have paid £50 million for Fred? Paid Sanchez (already showing signs at Arsenal of being over the hill) the ludicrous amounts that has upset the entire wage structure?  Gifted Jones a 4 and half year extension to his contract, when he plays a dozen games a season? Has not unloaded Darmain/Rojo years ago? And then haggles with Herrera who- for very good reasons - is a fan favourite, until he leaves on a free?
> 
> More than anything else Woodward undermined the last manager by backing the players against him.
> 
> And now with Pogba again in the vanguard they are pulling precisely the same stunt under an entirely different regime. Entirely different except for Woodward. The fish rots from the head down. More than anything else it is Woodward that needs to be removed.  And if United really want to win anything over the longer term, rather than play in spurts, his favorites Pogba and Martial and for slightly different reasons, Lukaku must all be ushered to the door marked exit after him. Even if it didn't quite mean £250 mill in the kicker as a result it would still be good business in terms of the character of the club.



Sorry - this version of events doesn’t sound remotely credible to me.

By implication you’re saying that Pogba, Sanchez, Fred, Bailly, Lukaku, Mkhitaryan, Matic etc were all recruited by Woodward against Mourhino’s wishes. If this were true you can be sure Jose would have told the world and his wife this was the case when he was making excuses for our shocking results/performances towards the end of his stewardship.

Rather he said he needed even more money to strengthen the squad after already wasting a good part of £450 million on players *he *then decided weren’t up to the mark. We could have pretty much have had two Mo Salahs for the cost of one Lukaku. Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang was the same price as Fred. And so on.

I don’t blame Woodward and the board deciding enough was enough. Why would anyone give even more money to someone whose transfer dealings to date had been pretty disastrous. Particular someone couldn’t be arsed to buy a property in Manchester, preferring to stay in a hotel a la Alan Partridge for the entire duration of his tenure. Hardly a show of commitment to the club and the fans.

Jose’s not stupid. He’s a master manipulator and never says anything without thinking it through. He knew that blaming Woodward for not shelling out more money would deflect criticism away from him as he correctly calculated the fans' default position would be to attack the board, even though the facts suggested otherwise.

Mourhino was looking for a way out, looking for his next move, practically from the moment he arrived. He, not Woodward, must shoulder most of the blame for the current situation.

What happens next will be determined by how much money will be made available in the summer, whether transfer targets are available and, more importantly whether they actually want to come.

As for Ole he can say with some justification this isn’t his team - he’s inherited a bunch of largely unhappy, dysfunctional players. That's mostly down to Jose.

As I’ve said elsewhere on this thread I’d have given the job to Wenger until the end of the season (if he’d wanted it) and then taken it from there.

But we are where we are . . . (battling to get into the Europa League )


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 25, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> I really wish Ole would shut up and stop yapping on about the Fergie years and the United "way" and just get on with sorting the mess out. He even mentioned he doesn't park his car in a certain spot as he still considers it fergie parking spot
> 
> for goodness sake, the fergie era is gone. MOVE on.



same opinion here

Dominant Manchester City show how vast the gulf has become with United | Jonathan Wilson


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 25, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> same opinion here
> 
> Dominant Manchester City show how vast the gulf has become with United | Jonathan Wilson



I should have been a journo


----------



## Joe Reilly (Apr 25, 2019)

happie chappie said:


> Sorry - this version of events doesn’t sound remotely credible to me.
> 
> By implication you’re saying that Pogba, Sanchez, Fred, Bailly, Lukaku, Mkhitaryan, Matic etc were all recruited by Woodward against Mourhino’s wishes. If this were true you can be sure Jose would have told the world and his wife this was the case when he was making excuses for our shocking results/performances towards the end of his stewardship.
> 
> ...



If the current crop are indeed still 'unhappy and dis-functional as a result of Jose' then remember it was Woodward who appointed Mourinho in the first place. Why because of who City had appointed. And why did the go for Sanchez? Because City were rumoured to be after him. Why did he go for Fred? Because City were rumoured to be after him. Which is why he was mugged off into paying £50 mill (what was the next best offer? ) And the £500,000 per week, as alleged to Sanchez.  Why? Simply to prove he can cut a deal. Who bought Falcao and Di Maria? That wasn't Van Gal. That was Woodward pursuit of a quick fix and a galactio strategy.  

It was also Woodward who paid over the top money for middle of the road talent, (£160,000 a week fro Rojo for example) to such an extent that even when they no longer feature in the plans of this and the previous manager, he still can't unload them. On the other hand he puts a gun to Herrera's head (the real pivot in the Ole resurgence as we can all now see) rather than mark him out for a pay rise and and contract extension in 2017. 

He clearly likes to see himself as like Levy at Spurs but is the exact opposite. His falling out with Mourinho was after all because of  who he wouldn't buy. And then when the glamour pusses effectively downed tools earlier in the year they did so knowing he had their backs rather than Mourinho's. Woodward not Mourinho is the root cause of the 6 year dis-function.  Mourinho is merely a symptom of wider administrative malaise and it is not even remotely credible to suggest otherwise.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 26, 2019)

Blistering attack by Ince. Perfectly sums up what I feel:

'Ferguson isn't the manager anymore' - Ince 'sick and tired' of nostalgic Solskjaer



> Ole needs to get over Sir Alex Ferguson - he's the United manager now. We've tried this nice approach, the stuff about Ole giving the tea lady chocolates and trying to do what Sir Alex Ferguson has done





> Regurgitating how he's going to do it 'the Fergie Way' is pointless. It's doing my head in and I know others feel the same. Ferguson isn't the gaffer anymore - simple. No doubt he would help if Ole was in trouble, but I'm sick and tired of it, he's the manager, he has to forget about the past and realise Ferguson isn't the manager anymore, he is





> I called it before he was made manager and got stick for it, but what I said was right





> The fact is, they should've waited until the end of the season before they gave him the permanent job. There was no rush to appoint him, but everyone got caught up in the euphoria and was thinking with their hearts rather than their heads. If you went to the board now and asked whether they should've given him the job - I think we know what they would say."
> 
> Ince continued: "Everyone jumped on the Ole bandwagon and now we're seeing the repercussions. Zinedine Zidane was available at the time and Mauricio Pochettino has always been the right man to take United forward in my eyes


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2019)

Going to be interesting to see how the transfer market goes for Utd, especially if they do not have CL football as a draw.

Not sure how much of a 'clear out' they will/can actually have, despite what the fans are claiming 

De Gea rumoured to PSG 
Pogba fairly certain to go 
Rashford getting tapped up by Barca
Arsenal after Bailly
Lukaku talking about Milan

Herrara, Mata, Valencia likely off for free. Sanchez off on loan if some idiot 'meets his wage demands' and/or Utd subsidise this.

Probably the Utd faithful won't miss much of that list (Rashford aside) but replacing them may be tough.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2019)

Man United transfer response shows they have got their priorities wrong


> Solskjaer and Mike Phelan have spoken about recruiting 'United Way' talents, players more motivated by their goalscoring than their social media following. Phelan is said to find the current club structure unrecognisable from the one Sir Alex Ferguson cultivated and, frankly, papered over. But he and Solskjaer are still too much in thrall to the Ferguson factor.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 26, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Man United transfer response shows they have got their priorities wrong


I like solksjaer and only wish they'd appointed him earlier


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 26, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Going to be interesting to see how the transfer market goes for Utd, especially if they do not have CL football as a draw.
> 
> Not sure how much of a 'clear out' they will/can actually have, despite what the fans are claiming
> 
> ...



Blimey, if United fans wont miss much of them what would they say to those members of the squad that are  left ? I'm not entirely conviced that CL football is a must for good signings tbh. Club repeatedly failing to qualify for the CL would be a bigger turn off .


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> Blimey, if United fans wont miss much of them what would they say to those members of the squad that are  left ? I'm not entirely conviced that CL football is a must for good signings tbh. Club repeatedly failing to qualify for the CL would be a bigger turn off .


It is not so much how much they miss that shower. It is more how much of a draw for top players Utd are without CL football 

Not saying they are suddenly not a big (top 6 still) club, just that there are a lot of clubs in the CL looking for players. 


> Manchester United want Tottenham's £60m-rated Danish midfielder Christian Eriksen, 27. Manager Ole Gunnar Solskjaer sees Eriksen as a key part of his rebuilding plans at Old Trafford.


I suppose if Eriksen is just after the money he might head to Utd? Although no doubt there are several clubs across Europe who would match Utd monies for him.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 27, 2019)

PSG can easily match us and more for wages. If I were Eriksen, i would rather be at PSG at this moment than at United, tbh


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 27, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> Isn't Moyes contract still running ?


His original deal was six years from July 2013  The39thStep


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> PSG can easily match us and more for wages. If I were Eriksen, i would rather be at PSG at this moment than at United, tbh


Or stay at Spurs


----------



## Wilf (Apr 28, 2019)

So, if United do that most unexpected and radical thing, win a game of football today, they are in with a chance of 3rd or 4th. Goal difference means they'd require Chelsea or Spurs to drop points, but United have an easier remaining 2 games after that (assuming Cardiff have been relegated by the time they play). The last month or so has been mad with the top 2 winning pretty much every game and the next 4 winning about 1 in 4 games. One for the stat-os, but fairly unique I'd guess, at least in the Premier league era.


----------



## chilango (Apr 28, 2019)

I think the shop window XI have played well first half, though I don't know why we've got Jim Leighton in goal...


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 28, 2019)

this Norwegian kid is boy jumping into the deep end of a swimming pool and realising he isn't a good swimmer as he thought he was. Will he drop DDG? Dont think he has the balls to do it. We could have been sat 3rd with all the opportunities we had with spurs and arsenal losing matches or drawing them. 

millions more will be wasted giving him the cheque book.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 28, 2019)

It wasnt a bad game betwen two teams that have huffed and puffed all season  but at least Sarri has a philosophy and a game plan, we just need a squad that adopts it. United on the other hand  neither have the squad or a game plan. Sorry but cant see that changing and fortunate to have 11 on the pitch at the end.


----------



## Joe Reilly (Apr 28, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> It wasnt a bad game betwen two teams that have huffed and puffed all season  but at least Sarri has a philosophy and a game plan, we just need a squad that adopts it. United on the other hand  neither have the squad or a game plan. Sorry but cant see that changing and fortunate to have 11 on the pitch at the end.



Sarri has a game plan whether its a winning one is a) moot and b) even if it is, miss out on top four and he'll be gone in the summer. In any event until the De Gea contribution, Utd were objectively the better side. Even with the life sucked out of them after that, I don't remember Chelsea actually having a shot on target (which was just as well). 
Herrera again showed what was missing in his absence: the critical knitting of defence and attack together. Given the contract disruption that followed,  Sanchez is destined to go down as the most calamitous bit of business in PL history. Cheers Ed, you fucking knob.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2019)

Blimey 

Spurs - LLDLLWWLWL= 10pt/30 
Chelsea - DLWWWLDD = 12pts/24 
Arsenal - DWWLWLLL = 10pts/24 
Man Utd LWLWLLD = 7pts/21


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2019)

Just looking at the possible outcomes in the Europa race... 

Man Utd can finish with a maximum of 71 points if they win their last two games. 

Huddersfield away
Cardiff at home

 

Utd GD is -7 vs Arsenal and -8 to Chelsea 

If Chelsea only get 3 points from their last 2 games Utd are almost certainly in the Europa unless Utd score a lot.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 29, 2019)

Joe Reilly said:


> Sarri has a game plan whether its a winning one is a) moot and b) even if it is, miss out on top four and he'll be gone in the summer. In any event until the De Gea contribution, Utd were objectively the better side. Even with the life sucked out of them after that, I don't remember Chelsea actually having a shot on target (which was just as well).
> Herrera again showed what was missing in his absence: the critical knitting of defence and attack together. Given the contract disruption that followed,  Sanchez is destined to go down as the most calamitous bit of business in PL history. Cheers Ed, you fucking knob.


I'm far from convinced that not making the top four is a sackable offence these days , the top six is too competitive.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 30, 2019)

Rio on the shortlist for director of football, according to Sky. Bad appointment in my view-though he did say that we should stop wasting our time chasing Ramos a few years back when we were linked with him. He said Ramos as using us to bump his wage with Madrid. Called it right so maybe he does no a thing or to. Still would prefer that former southampton bloke who actually has a track record.


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2019)

Sanchez starting today. Good to see Ole bringing out the big guns for the CL race.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 5, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> Rio on the shortlist for director of football, according to Sky. Bad appointment in my view-though he did say that we should stop wasting our time chasing Ramos a few years back when we were linked with him. He said Ramos as using us to bump his wage with Madrid. Called it right so maybe he does no a thing or to. Still would prefer that former southampton bloke who actually has a track record.



That would awful, he has no track record and doesn't come across as the sharpest bloke on TV. 

Awful, but funny as fuck.


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2019)

Threshers_Flail said:


> That would awful, he has no track record and doesn't come across as the sharpest bloke on TV.
> 
> Awful, but funny as fuck.


I read that Ole (#oleout) wants Phelan for that role 

The obvious choice is Moyes


----------



## binka (May 5, 2019)

I wonder how many players there are in this United squad that fans would actually be disappointed to see leave


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Sanchez starting today. Good to see Ole bringing out the big guns for the CL race.


Subbed off after 0 shots on goal
Still played better than Pogba


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 5, 2019)

Herrera is well-liked


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2019)

Woah


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2019)

Europa League confirmed if this stays as is


----------



## binka (May 5, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Herrera is well-liked


Yes that's true and he is leaving - still at least they tied down young and jones on extended contracts


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Herrera is well-liked





binka said:


> Yes that's true and he is leaving - still at least they tied down young and jones on extended contracts


Odd that Ole (#oleout) did not start him


----------



## Wilf (May 5, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Europa League confirmed if this stays as is


Think of it not as a full Brexit, more a temporary customs union.


----------



## Wilf (May 5, 2019)

I don't like putting things in Roy Keane terms, but this really is looking like a 'character' issue. None of the players seem to be thinking 'how do we put this right, what do I need to do'.


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2019)

To be fair to Utd... 

I can't see any point (apart from money) in CL football for Chelsea, Spurs or Arsenal on current form.


----------



## binka (May 5, 2019)

Good point was made a week or two back was that s number of elite clubs will be spending big this summer, United are really going to struggle to get the biggest world class players and they need a lot of them too!


----------



## Wilf (May 5, 2019)

I might be washing my hair on Thursday nights.


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2019)

They are giving Huddersfield half a fair go though.


----------



## agricola (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2019)

Only relegated Fulham and Huddersfield (both five) have kept fewer clean sheets in the Premier League this season than Manchester United (seven).


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2019)

Did I hear that right... 

Man Utd wage bill is the second highest in Europe?


----------



## Wilf (May 5, 2019)

Fuck it, come on Huddersfield!


----------



## agricola (May 5, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Did I hear that right...
> 
> Man Utd wage bill is the second highest in Europe?



The worst part is the rest of the continents clubs pay their players to play football, not whatever that was today.


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2019)

Have to say am surprised how bad Rashford has been of late (and today).


----------



## The39thStep (May 5, 2019)

Badgers said:


> To be fair to Utd...
> 
> I can't see any point (apart from money) in CL football for Chelsea, Spurs or Arsenal on current form.


I was just thinking about how that also applies to Liverpool's current form in the CL.We've all got six months to prepare for next seasons.


----------



## binka (May 5, 2019)

Ashley Young post match "you can't fault the effort or the attitude"


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> I was just thinking about how that also applies to Liverpool's current form in the CL.We've all got six months to prepare for next seasons.


Really? If Liverpool put in the same performance they did away to Barca it would be a rugby Score against Utd


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2019)

Interested to know which players from the current squad Utd fans want to keep for next season?


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2019)

binka said:


> Ashley Young post match "you can't fault the effort or the attitude"


----------



## Wilf (May 5, 2019)

One of the things about Ferguson was his workaholic control freakery. He had his spies out to see who was out on the piss and the rest, but you got the impression he had some kind of process for each player who was playing badly. It was probably a quiet word, sometimes a bollocking, but things didn't _drift_. This is all drift.  TBH though, I'd settle for Ole and the full squad staying put if we could boot woodward and owners out.


----------



## The39thStep (May 5, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Really? If Liverpool put in the same performance they did away to Barca it would be a rugby Score against Utd


United arent in the CL. In fact according to Paul Hurst of the Times  " If MUFC finish 6th and Watford win the FA Cup Utd will have to go through three rounds of EL qualifying just to get to the group stages of the competition. First game would be on July 25 - the day that Utd are due to play Spurs in Shanghai"


----------



## donkyboy (May 5, 2019)

agricola said:


>




Shaw always looks like he needs to lose weight. 

And Phelan as DOF is comical. If OGS is pushing for this, then we need to get rid of him ASAP.


----------



## tommers (May 5, 2019)

Can I just say that this is all still hilarious.


----------



## chilango (May 5, 2019)

binka said:


> I wonder how many players there are in this United squad that fans would actually be disappointed to see leave



None.


----------



## chilango (May 5, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Interested to know which players from the current squad Utd fans want to keep for next season?



Dalot, Lindelof, Chong,.McTomminay.


----------



## Joe Reilly (May 5, 2019)

chilango said:


> Dalot, Lindelof, Chong,.McTomminay.



Herrera. Pay him his money. Make him captain. And start again on the front foot.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 5, 2019)

Joe Reilly said:


> Herrera. Pay him his money. Make him captain. And start again on the front foot.


Fair point.


----------



## happie chappie (May 6, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Going to be interesting to see how the transfer market goes for Utd, especially if they do not have CL football as a draw.
> 
> Not sure how much of a 'clear out' they will/can actually have, despite what the fans are claiming
> 
> ...



You could add Fred, Matic, Rojo and Young to that list, possibly Smalling and Jones too.

That's pretty much half an entire squad.

Would be sorry to see De Gea, Rashford and Hererra go. Mata too as I've always rated him and IMHO he's been pretty underused in recent years.

As for the others, ranges between "meh" and "good riddance".

It looks like being the biggest Utd rebuilding programme since Munich. Certainly bigger than when we were relegated.


----------



## happie chappie (May 6, 2019)

Joe Reilly said:


> If the current crop are indeed still 'unhappy and dis-functional as a result of Jose' then remember it was Woodward who appointed Mourinho in the first place. Why because of who City had appointed. And why did the go for Sanchez? Because City were rumoured to be after him. Why did he go for Fred? Because City were rumoured to be after him. Which is why he was mugged off into paying £50 mill (what was the next best offer? ) And the £500,000 per week, as alleged to Sanchez.  Why? Simply to prove he can cut a deal. Who bought Falcao and Di Maria? That wasn't Van Gal. That was Woodward pursuit of a quick fix and a galactio strategy.
> 
> It was also Woodward who paid over the top money for middle of the road talent, (£160,000 a week fro Rojo for example) to such an extent that even when they no longer feature in the plans of this and the previous manager, he still can't unload them. On the other hand he puts a gun to Herrera's head (the real pivot in the Ole resurgence as we can all now see) rather than mark him out for a pay rise and and contract extension in 2017.
> 
> He clearly likes to see himself as like Levy at Spurs but is the exact opposite. His falling out with Mourinho was after all because of  who he wouldn't buy. And then when the glamour pusses effectively downed tools earlier in the year they did so knowing he had their backs rather than Mourinho's. Woodward not Mourinho is the root cause of the 6 year dis-function.  Mourinho is merely a symptom of wider administrative malaise and it is not even remotely credible to suggest otherwise.



I think we’ll have to agree to disagree on this one.

You can’t just blame Woodward or the Board. There’s plenty of blame to go round and others can’t duck their culpability.

You could blame the Board for appointing Mourinho. But you could argue that Fergie is to blame for insisting Moyes got the job (who promptly ditched all the backroom staff, widely seen as a mistake of epic proportions) which has set off the chain of events which has lead us to where we are now.

I’m just not convinced that Woodward has signed players against the manager’s wishes. Indeed, as far as I can see there’s no evidence for that whatsoever. Certainly neither Moyes, Van Gaal or Mourinho have never even hinted that this was the case.

Of course Woodward has a say, probably the final one, in transfer dealings. Someone other than the manager has to, and it’s normally the person who signs the cheques.

Otherwise a manager would be able to sign who he wants, when he wants for however much he wants. That’s clearly untenable.

Woodward would have more than an a close eye on the commercial opportunities. That’s he’s job and he’s pretty good at it. He helps generates the income that the manager has available for transfers.

Sadly Jose has blown a pretty sizeable amount of it. For the £450 million he spent we could have had, for example, Foden, Bale, De Bryune and Salah (or their equivalents) and still had a fair chunk of cash left over to have bought Lindelof and Dalot, arguably his best 2 signings - a pretty low bar admittedly.

Instead we’ve got Bailly, Fred, Pogba, Lukaku, Sanchez et al and looking at making a hefty losses when we move them and others on.

And if anyone should have had anyone’s back it should have been Mourinho having the backs of his own players, at least in public.

I shouldn’t have to spell out what how appalling (both in terms of morale and ethics) slagging your players off in front of the whole world is. In my view he deserved the sack just for that.

How can Woodward be blamed for that piece of appalling man management?

Not having a Director of Football is an obvious problem but one that can be relatively easily be fixed, providing the existing manager is happy to work within that set up (and ideally has a big say in who is appointed) and their role is clearly defined.

Anyway, that’s all water under the bridge now.

We now have to face the unedifying choice of City or Liverpool winning the title (and entering the qualifying stages of the Europa League).


----------



## RD2003 (May 6, 2019)

Somebody on Red Cafe also said something sobering the other night: that, post-WW2, United have only really been remarkably good when they've had the best manager in the world(?)-Busby and then Ferguson. When they haven't, they revert to being an average-to-good domestic cup side...

Given that the formation of the Premier League changed everything in terms of finance and the inevitable restricting of competition, it's incredible that a club that was probably financially pre-eminent in world football as recently as 2013 should have reverted to type.


----------



## donkyboy (May 6, 2019)

Linked to dof, but we need to keep this idiot out of old Trafford 

Evra dresses as a woman with a fake backside amid Man Utd sporting director links


----------



## Wilf (May 7, 2019)

RD2003 said:


> Somebody on Red Cafe also said something sobering the other night: that, post-WW2, United have only really been remarkably good when they've had the best manager in the world(?)-Busby and then Ferguson. When they haven't, they revert to being an average-to-good domestic cup side...
> 
> Given that the formation of the Premier League changed everything in terms of finance and the inevitable restricting of competition, it's incredible that a club that was probably financially pre-eminent in world football as recently as 2013 should have reverted to type.


Also, Liverpool and Citeh look like they could end up on 97 and 98 points this year. Given they are likely to be as strong again next year, anyone trying to get past them may well need at least that many points. Who knows, the top 2 may drop off in performance a bit next year, but this isn't like the days of losing out to Arsenal for the league in the 90s (knowing you only had to outdo them the year after, getting 80 odd points or so).


----------



## steveo87 (May 7, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> Linked to dof, but we need to keep this idiot out of old Trafford
> 
> Evra dresses as a woman with a fake backside amid Man Utd sporting director links


He's defo going to get the job.


----------



## binka (May 7, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Also, Liverpool and Citeh look like they could end up on 97 and 98 points this year. Given they are likely to be as strong again next year, anyone trying to get past them may well need at least that many points. Who knows, the top 2 may drop off in performance a bit next year, but this isn't like the days of losing out to Arsenal for the league in the 90s (knowing you only had to outdo them the year after, getting 80 odd points or so).


I wouldn't be surprised if 90+ was the standard for as long as Klopp and Guardiola are there


----------



## Wilf (May 7, 2019)

binka said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if 90+ was the standard for as long as Klopp and Guardiola are there


Oh, that could be a problem.


----------



## donkyboy (May 7, 2019)

With liverpool now in the CL final, no way in hell any top player coming to the PL will want to come to United. All will want CL football.


----------



## steveo87 (May 8, 2019)




----------



## donkyboy (May 8, 2019)

Hope Liverpool win it. Superb team. Well deserved for the way the y have played all season


----------



## chilango (May 8, 2019)

Fucking 80s revival


----------



## Shechemite (May 8, 2019)

chilango said:


> Fucking 80s revival



And we stood firm and looked how the 90s worked out for us. 

This isn’t going to take a quick fix.


----------



## chilango (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Shechemite (May 8, 2019)

chilango said:


>



Reported.


----------



## Shechemite (May 8, 2019)

Ole is going need to toughen up. A lot.


----------



## Shechemite (May 8, 2019)

And the last thing we should do is get rid of him. (Although why anyone else would want to manage us god knows)


----------



## Wilf (May 8, 2019)

'Dear Manchester United Fans, in a thought experiment, which 3 teams would you least like to be at the top of the league, with yourselves flapping along in 6th...'

Premier League table | Football | The Guardian


----------



## Shechemite (May 8, 2019)

Feel like I’m being put through some childhood character building bullshit here


----------



## Badgers (May 8, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> With liverpool now in the CL final, no way in hell any top player coming to the PL will want to come to United. All will want CL football.


Chelsea may have done you a favour there


----------



## happie chappie (May 8, 2019)

chilango said:


>



To be fair to him when we went to Valencia for the 2nd leg of the UEFA Cup tie in 1982 (my first Euro away trip) he came up to us in the ground before the game, thanked us for coming, and said “watch these fuckers, they’re a right bunch of cunts” or words to that effect.

When their fans started pissing on us from the top tier of the stand and the civil guard later steamed into us we realised, dodgy comb-over or not, he was right.



(from about 6.10 in)


----------



## The39thStep (May 8, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Chelsea may have done you a favour there


FIFA rather than Chelsea


----------



## happie chappie (May 8, 2019)

Wilf said:


> 'Dear Manchester United Fans, in a thought experiment, which 3 teams would you least like to be at the top of the league, with yourselves flapping along in 6th...'
> 
> Premier League table | Football | The Guardian



Liverpool
Liverpool reserves
Liverpool youth team
Liverpool women's team
Liverpool all-time greats XI (ideally with Loris Karius in goal)
Liverpool grounds staff 5-a-side team
Liverpool canteen staff after-work kick about in the local park with jumpers for goalposts

(I think you get the picture)


----------



## Wilf (May 8, 2019)

happie chappie said:


> Liverpool
> Liverpool reserves
> Liverpool youth team
> Liverpool women's team
> ...


Don't you think the time has come to start hating a wider range of clubs?


----------



## happie chappie (May 8, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Don't you think the time has come to start hating a wider range of clubs?



There's only so much hate a man can have and I've none to spare for any less loathsome side.


----------



## donkyboy (May 9, 2019)

Poochy has taken Spurs to the CL final. And we hire OGS as manager


----------



## Joe Reilly (May 9, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> Poochy has taken Spurs to the CL final. And we hire OGS as manager



To follow your logic 'Poochy' would have had to take the Spurs side he inherited to the CL final within 6 months of taking the job. Which is to say a Spurs side which included arch bluffers like Adebayor and Kaboul. Now that really would have been something! 

Instead, and in a painstaking fashion, lasting a full five years he gradually rid himself of the negatives, the gripers, and the bluffers. Ole has exactly the same job to do, and for precisely the same reasons. 

Fergie reckoned it took 3 years to rid of the players you didn't want and replace them with the players you did want. Which is precisely the task Ole has set himself. Holding him to account for the signings of previous regimes is the same as holding 'Poochy' to account for all the dodgy dealings of Redknapp and Jol. Money was a problem at Spurs. And money is also a problem at Utd but in a different way. 

The Woodward philosophy is to invest in 'marketable' (as he describes it), players which will improve the 'brand' and thus shirt sales. Falcao, Di Maria, Pogba and Sanchez are in this category. So the battle is between football first or merchandising first. If Woodward wins then it will be more of the same. But worse. If Ole triumphs, then Utd will be back on track. How the Pogba situation is resolved (naturally Woodward wants him to stay)in the summer, will be a strong indication of how things are likely to go.


----------



## donkyboy (May 9, 2019)

Joe Reilly said:


> Instead, and in a painstaking fashion, lasting a full five years he gradually rid himself of the negatives, the gripers, and the bluffers. Ole has exactly the same job to do, and for precisely the same reasons.



If you think giving a man who managed Molde and was a flop at Cardiff the reigns at United; over a man who has now taken tottin ham to the final of the CL and was linked with United before OGS was stupidly given a full time contract; you need your head examined. This is not a time to be giving such a big job to a young newbie. Poochy has the experience. I would rather give him the "painstaking" as you call it task of cleansing united than trusting this Norwegian. He "gradually rid himself of the negatives"  at tottin ham successfully so can "gradually rid himself of the negatives"  at United. Why give the task of "gradually rid himself of the negatives" to someone who has never done this before?


----------



## Joe Reilly (May 10, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> Why give the task of "gradually rid himself of the negatives" to someone who has never done this before?


Because unlike Moyes, Van Gal and Jose, (at least two of whom were from the outset negatives themselves), Ole seems to understand, specifically in terms of United, precisely what the 'negatives' are.


----------



## donkyboy (May 10, 2019)

Joe Reilly said:


> Because unlike Moyes, Van Gal and Jose, (at least two of whom were from the outset negatives themselves), Ole seems to understand, specifically in terms of United, precisely what the 'negatives' are.



Poppydick. He is himself stuck in the past. Fergie this. fergie that. the fergie way. taking the players to train in the old training ground so they can connect with the success of the past. Wont park my car in a particular space because I still see the spot as Fergies parking space. What rubbish.


----------



## Johnny Doe (May 10, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> Poppydick. He is himself stuck in the past. Fergie this. fergie that. the fergie way. taking the players to train in the old training ground so they can connect with the success of the past. Wont park my car in a particular space because I still see the spot as Fergies parking space. What rubbish.



This. But the double bind is they gave him the job because of all that guff and then decided that the easy run of early fixtures they created with the timing of the Jose sacking was proof of his suitability


----------



## CosmikRoger (May 10, 2019)

Poochy? tottin ham?
So good it had to be said twice.
I thought Man U fans had more class than that.


----------



## The39thStep (May 10, 2019)

Any thoughts on Eddie Howe?


----------



## chilango (May 10, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> Any thoughts on Eddie Howe?



Not at the moment, no.

Ole deserves a fair go. Let's see how he does.


----------



## donkyboy (May 10, 2019)

CosmikRoger said:


> Poochy? tottin ham?
> So good it had to be said twice.
> I thought Man U fans had more class than that.



wow. typing poochy and tootin ham makes you "unclassy" 

you come across as the type who would find offence in a bouquet of flowers


----------



## donkyboy (May 10, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> Any thoughts on Eddie Howe?



put him with the aidy bothroyd group. many were touting him as the next young english manager as he played "attractive attacking" football at watford. disappeared to the england set up. cant see him or howe making it the next level up


----------



## donkyboy (May 12, 2019)

defeat to Cardiff. GET THIS CLUESS Norwegian OUT


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2019)

#oleout

A fitting end to the season


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2019)




----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 12, 2019)

Jokes.


----------



## steveo87 (May 12, 2019)




----------



## 1927 (May 12, 2019)

Badgers said:


> #oleout
> 
> A fitting end to the season


Waiting for the headline....Ole Gonner Solksjaer!


----------



## steveo87 (May 13, 2019)

The Man United fan with Man City's Aguero on his replica shirt?

I stand corrected.


----------



## MrSki (May 17, 2019)




----------



## donkyboy (May 17, 2019)

dont get the hype around this kid:

Manchester United contact Fulham over Ryan Sessegnon deal


----------



## donkyboy (May 28, 2019)

So the leg it signing is off as we cottoned on to being used by Ajax to get more money from Barcelona


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## donkyboy (Jun 16, 2019)

meh. good riddance


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2019)

donkyboy said:


> meh. good riddance


Seems Utd are quite insistent he stay  apparently he is going on strike.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2019)

De Gea seems certain to leave for PSG. Not really a shock that one though.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2019)

Phil Jones, Chris Smalling and Ashley Young all committed to new contracts


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## steveo87 (Jun 16, 2019)

Paul Pogba: Man Utd midfielder says 'now could be good time to leave'

He really is a colossal bell end, isn't he...


----------



## Wilf (Jun 16, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Phil Jones, Chris Smalling and Ashley Young all committed to new contracts


Thanks for lighting up my Sunday.


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 16, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Seems Utd are quite insistent he stay  apparently he is going on strike.



Some might say he was on strike most of last season


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Thanks for lighting up my Sunday.


Hopefully Maguire for £80-90m will be the Talisman Utd need.

#backstronger


----------



## Badgers (Jun 16, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> Paul Pogba: Man Utd midfielder says 'now could be good time to leave'
> 
> He really is a colossal bell end, isn't he...


I can't see this being sorted quickly or pleasantly.


----------



## binka (Jun 16, 2019)

Can hardly blame him - world cup winner, world class talent having to put up with that dreadful squad and manager. He doesn't want to waste the best years of his life playing Europa League football. I bet he was made all sorts of promises to get him back from Juventus


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2019)

> Manchester United will offer French midfielder Paul Pogba, 26, up to £500,000-a-week amid interest from Real Madrid and Juventus


Seems reasonable


----------



## Wilf (Jun 18, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Seems reasonable


Please stop enjoying this!


----------



## chilango (Jun 18, 2019)

I like the look of Daniel James to be fair.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 18, 2019)

binka said:


> Can hardly blame him - world cup winner, world class talent having to put up with that dreadful squad and manager. He doesn't want to waste the best years of his life playing Europa League football. I bet he was made all sorts of promises to get him back from Juventus


World class talent is stretching imo. Big name unfulfilled  potential.


----------



## binka (Jun 18, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> World class talent is stretching imo. Big name unfulfilled  potential.


I'd say he's definitely world class, RM want him, Juve want him back, world cup winning starter for France. He's one of the best players in the league. He's had a very inconsistent season, I think he struggles to perform when playing with clowns and was severely lacking motivation


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 18, 2019)

He's a name , good marketing and good shirt sales . Performance wise he wouldn't make a best of EPL team never mind the world .


----------



## chilango (Jun 18, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> He's a name , good marketing and good shirt sales . Performance wise he wouldn't make a best of EPL team never mind the world .



He literally just did.

PFA Premier League Team Of The Year


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 18, 2019)

chilango said:


> He literally just did.



lol. He wouldn't get in any of the EPL teams that actually won a trophy and I'm not sure he'd get in the Spurs team either . I'm not even sure that Sarri would have him at Juventus.


----------



## Jay Park (Jun 18, 2019)

He’s good, very good in fact in either set-up: such as those for Juve (with a ball player behind him, the great Pirlo, and him driving at teams and banging goals in). Or when he does as he’s fucking told and holds position (as he does for Deschamps). Keano was right when he said about him ‘walking around the pitch, in a dreamworld thinking he’s the best’


----------



## Badgers (Jun 19, 2019)

chilango said:


> He literally just did.
> 
> PFA Premier League Team Of The Year


From that article... 


> a tremendous work rate, the 26-year-old has thrived under Ole Gunnar Solskjaer and can be expected to have a stellar end to the 2018-19 campaign.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 19, 2019)

Badgers said:


> From that article...


Presumably written in Ole's well timed easy starting run


----------



## binka (Jun 19, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> lol. He wouldn't get in any of the EPL teams that actually won a trophy and I'm not sure he'd get in the Spurs team either . I'm not even sure that Sarri would have him at Juventus.


Do you really think Paul Pogba wouldn't get into the Chelsea team to partner N'Golo Kante in midfield? Good enough for the world champions but not the Europa League winners? Good enough for Real Madrid (the same Madrid who decided Kovacic isn't good enough but who managed to start in midfield for Chelsea) but not good enough for the distant third best in the EPL?

There is a reason elite clubs are queuing up to spend 9 figure sums on him, they haven't all just lost their minds


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 19, 2019)

Nope wouldn't get into Chelsea's team or Liverpools or Man City. As for world champions we had two in the French team. There's the fantasy of Pogba and the reality of Pogba the reality is that he's overrated and I wouldn't go by Real Madrids very hit and miss transfer policy either. Utd supporters are very hit and miss with him as well.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 19, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> Nope wouldn't get into Chelsea's team or Liverpools or Man City.


I'm not sure he'd even get into a David Moyes team now.


----------



## chilango (Jun 19, 2019)

Pogba has not been world class for United. Far from it. There's been moments, the odd game here and there, where he's looked like he could be. But that's it.

Having said all that, a former Serie A/UCL player who I used to know said he was the best player he'd played against (at youth level).


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 19, 2019)

Notwithstanding the merits of Pogbas ability, his weakest point is his attitude. When he wants to play he can destroy anyone, but when he doesn't he can divide a team and disrupt the dressing room. 

Pogba needs a strong manager to get the best out of him.


----------



## binka (Jun 19, 2019)

Who would keep him out of the Chelsea team? Ross Barkley? Obviously everyone's steadfast in their opinions of him being a bit shit, I blame those twats Souness and Keane for a lot of if. I guess we'll see how he gets on when he does move.

Fwiw it's not *just* RM who are after him but Juve too, PSG would certainly be interested if they hadn't already fucked their FFP figures


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 19, 2019)

binka said:


> Who would keep him out of the Chelsea team? Ross Barkley? Obviously everyone's steadfast in their opinions of him being a bit shit, I blame those twats Souness and Keane for a lot of if. I guess we'll see how he gets on when he does move.
> 
> Fwiw it's not *just* RM who are after him but Juve too, PSG would certainly be interested if they hadn't already fucked their FFP figures


Im not sure what Sarri could do with Pogba tbh . Don't think he's his sort of player , doesn't listen but if Sarri had him he'd improve him. Jorginho , Kante and RLC would be our first choice line up but we also need grafters , team players not egos . As others have pointed out his attitude is a real problem. By and large what the CL and Europa League showed us is that football these days is more about coaches and a style of play ,the team as a unit commited to that style  rather than sign star players and hope they turn up.


----------



## binka (Jun 19, 2019)

That's the point coaches are incredibly important and at man utd he's played under a jaded mourinho whose negativity seeped into everything at the club and then an almost total novice in OGS. If he played under a proper coach in a proper team he would flourish as shown by his instrumental role in France winning the WC. 

I don't think we're going to agree here all we can do is see where he goes next and how he performs.  

If you put pogba into Google now there's stories on him staying, going Juve and going RM so fuck knows what's actually going to happen. Cannot see him staying though, not after all this


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2019)

Utd getting a few mentions in the BBC gossip again today.


> Solskjaer wants Man Utd to sell French midfielder Paul Pogba, 26, after being told he has £100m to spend this summer. (Star)


Only £100m is surprising if true.


> Manager Ole Gunnar Solskjaer's efforts to rebuild his squad are being held up because Manchester United are frustrating clubs with a series of low offers for targets. (Evening Standard)





> Manchester City are poised to beat Man Utd to the £65m signing of Leicester's Harry Maguire, with a medical pencilled in for the England centre-half, 26. (Star)


Can see why Maguire would prefer City, especially if Utd are making low offers. Given the opportunities for silverware he will get at City Utd would really have to outbid and offer better pay.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2019)

Why Hummels snubbed 'more lucrative' Man United deal in favour of Dortmund move


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2019)

Looks like Sanchez is staying


----------



## Badgers (Jun 25, 2019)

> Paris St-Germain offered Manchester United the possibility of swapping Brazil forward Neymar, 27, for 26-year-old France midfielder Paul Pogba.


Interesting


----------



## Wilf (Jun 25, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Interesting


'Fuck you psg, I want to be away'
- how about Manchester and Thursday nights?
'Erm...'


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2019)

Sanchez hamstring injury


----------



## chilango (Jul 7, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Sanchez hamstring injury


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## planetgeli (Jul 9, 2019)

I eagerly await the Manchester United 2019/20 thread, “finishing seventh best”.

Sorry.


No I’m not.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 9, 2019)

planetgeli said:


> I eagerly await the Manchester United 2019/20 thread, “finishing seventh best”.
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> ...


finishing above the bottom three on goal difference


----------



## chilango (Jul 9, 2019)

I'm less worried about where we finish than about building a team that I can fully support again.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 9, 2019)

chilango said:


> I'm less worried about where we finish than about building a team that I can fully support again.


take a seat, you may be waiting some time


----------



## chilango (Jul 9, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> take a seat, you may be waiting some time



_Contra calcio moderna._


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 9, 2019)

Manchester United's 'foreign contingent' concerned by Ole Gunnar Solskjaer's training methods | Metro News

The rot thickens.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2019)

> Pogba has made it clear that he wants to leave United this summer with both Real Madrid and Juventus interested in signing the midfielder. But United are adamant that they want to keep Pogba at Old Trafford, while Solskjaer has already said that he plans to build his team around the World Cup winner.


In. Out. Shake him all about.


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 12, 2019)

Badgers said:


> In. Out. Shake him all about.


He's banging them in in training 
Paul Pogba: Watch Man Utd midfielder score painful fluke goal in training - BBC Sport


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 13, 2019)

£50m quoted for Longstaff. What a joke. 
Inter offering £9m for loan for Rom. What a joke.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> He's banging them in in training
> Paul Pogba: Watch Man Utd midfielder score painful fluke goal in training - BBC Sport


Must be worth another £60m


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 13, 2019)

United beating Perth in a friendly is the main story on BBC sport....


----------



## belboid (Jul 13, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> United beating Perth in a friendly is the main story on BBC sport....


?? It’s not even in the top five on the sports page


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 13, 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football


----------



## belboid (Jul 13, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football


Which piece about a foreign footballer moving between two foreign clubs do you think should have taken precedence? 

There’s just nowt happening.


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 13, 2019)

Ahh right, I'd forgotten to put 'shows how much of nothing is happening elsewhere'.

(At work.)


----------



## Dandred (Jul 14, 2019)

dem laps


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## chilango (Jul 14, 2019)

Badgers said:


>




I could paste that Partridge gif again.

Really not what need right now.

We need to be building a sustainable spine of a team right now.


----------



## tommers (Jul 14, 2019)

Maguire for £80 million.

Games gone. Etc.


----------



## chilango (Jul 14, 2019)

I'd be ok with Maguire coming.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2019)

Sounds like the Utd faithful are not entirely happy with the transfer market 


> At one point on Thursday, #WoodwardOut - calling for the executive vice-chairman to leave his job - was trending in the UK with more than 50,000 tweets, second only to #DeadlineDay in terms of football-related tweets.





> The #glazersout movement, which is trying to generate enough support to unseat United's owners, called the club's transfer window business "abysmal".


----------



## tommers (Aug 9, 2019)

This is still all really funny.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 10, 2019)

Home to Chelsea tomorrow. Given than Chelsea are on a transfer ban and away from home it should be 3 points guaranteed.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 10, 2019)

chilango make a new thread. Season 19/20 gon be better for you innit


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 10, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Home to Chelsea tomorrow. Given than Chelsea are on a transfer ban and away from home it should be 3 points guaranteed.


Chelsea are at what we call Stamford Bridge North


----------



## tommers (Aug 10, 2019)

Really no excuses. Chelsea have lost their best player and David Luiz. Have a novice manager and haven't been able to replace anybody. "United" should win by at least three.

Anything less will be a bit disappointing.

In Ole we trust.


----------



## AverageJoe (Aug 11, 2019)

It'll be a draw. Goals, but a draw


----------



## Wilf (Aug 12, 2019)

tommers said:


> "United" should win by at least three.
> 
> Anything less will be a bit disappointing.
> 
> In Ole we trust.


 This explains my lack of disappointment.


----------

